# 100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - A Suspect Rating Thread - Part 25



## Reznor (Sep 12, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Sep 12, 2014)

*100% Questionable Masterpiece Theatre - A Suspect Rating Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

para

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIi57zhDl78[/YOUTUBE]

all the people hating on grimes for apparently going "mainstream"


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

and slice you couldn't steal shit


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Slice said:
			
		

> Whats keeping you from doing it? The series is realtively short.


Higher priorities. For example, Simone's second run on Birds of Prey. 

Plus, I might or might not choose it as one of the series Mag & I are going to read together. 



			
				Lucaniel said:
			
		

> it's not that good
> 
> it's just eh
> 
> the best part is the dustin nguyen covers




Also, I'll just try it for myself when I get to it.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

read cassandra cain batgirl with steph as support


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Higher priorities. For example, Simone's second run on Birds of Prey.
> 
> Plus, I might or might not choose it as one of the series Mag & I are going to read together.
> 
> ...



no

i said dustin nguyen


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> para
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIi57zhDl78[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> all the people hating on grimes for apparently going "mainstream"



first time hearing this

is this actually a grimes song

jeez

you put mainstream in quotes but that's what i'm hearing, at least relative to her stuff on visions


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

I'll be reading Caine Batgirl after I finish Bendis' Daredevil.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

warudo is the reason why Preet keeps archiving these threads


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

I blame you stunna for nerding up the joint

preet was naturally drawn to the stink


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

I have never seen so many Asians at once except for ITT .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

>nerding up the joint
>on a forum about a cartoon ninja
>in a thread about film criticism


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

somehow you set the bar too high stunna


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> and slice you couldn't steal shit



Damn. I was sure it was going to switch over at exactly 2k. I always get it wrong. 



Butcher said:


> Higher priorities. For example, Simone's second run on Birds of Prey.



Didnt like that very much. Its not bad it just wasnt for me.
I quite liked the Steph Batgirl run. Nice change of pace with the more light hearted approach.



Magnum Miracles said:


> I'll be reading Caine Batgirl after I finish Bendis' Daredevil.



Quality choices.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZbMsHgIqs[/YOUTUBE]

man Hugh is terrible at pool bowling 

so awkward when they play so badly


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Warudo, you have the most mediocre taste in literally everything. Music, movies, youtube, and women.

And I agree with Stunna. Stop making 10 posts with gif's of ugly girls pretending they're cute.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

sour grapes are the worst


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

OMG, sour grapes are the best. Your taste is literally terrible.

And that Tonight Show. Jimmy Fallon has effectively turned that show into a nighttime Price is Right with celebrities. Carson would be ashamed.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay simon cowell

the irony of you judging me is smirk worthy


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

and as if I'm lauding jimmy fallon by posting a video of his show


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Pool Bowling? This is glorious!


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

are you good at pool slice?

I'm a master at billiards

I know just the right technique and how hard to thrust my stick


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

Luc you know how to make friends fast 

Donate


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIi57zhDl78[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> all the people hating on grimes for apparently going "mainstream"



She did
[YOUTUBE]yxrokuZ8L10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> Luc you know how to make friends fast
> 
> Donate



the curse is laid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Why he gotta be so homophobic tho?


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

masterace

stahp


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

Sounds like the same shit to me


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the curse is laid



his prophetic visions might cum up true if you semen in your dreams


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

he mad


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2014)

>orochimaru post


noooope


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

that thread


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

i am the great derailer


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

that new Grimes song stank


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i am the great derailer



Thread really wasn't going anywhere anyway.

Im surprised it wasn't locked by page 1.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2014)

Grimes is doing trap now


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thread really wasn't going anywhere anyway.
> 
> Im surprised it wasn't locked by page 1.



there's a good 10-15 posts in there from dumb nerds who actually argue about naruto in 2014

it would've gone somewhere if i hadn't nipped it in the bud

edit: okay it's more like 5-8 lol


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2014)

Arguing about a jumbled puzzle with missing pieces seems counter-productive. at this point i'm sure the only thing kishi knows more than anyone else is when the manga ends


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Thread really wasn't going anywhere anyway.
> 
> Im surprised it wasn't locked by page 1.



you doubting the great derailer?

the proof is in the pudding or the marsupial


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

the proof is in the mar-SOUP-ial


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

bad pun


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

Parallax said:


> bad pun



wombat combat at dawn, para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

? said:


> Arguing about a jumbled puzzle with missing pieces seems counter-productive. at this point i'm sure the only thing kishi knows more than anyone else is when the manga ends



I wish he would get on with it already


----------



## teddy (Sep 12, 2014)

In b4 neji is brought back as the new main antagonist


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> read cassandra cain batgirl with steph as support



Raven vs Catwoman vs Batgirl mudmatch.

Who wins?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

We do


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Luc calling other people nerds, I guess Skype friends do count as regular friends


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Naruto will never end.

I hope One Piece never ends


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Well One Piece has been going on since 1997 with no end in sight.

I think Oda plans to die writing this series.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

One Piece ending would be better than Oda dying with it unfinished.

Assuming it has a good ending, of course.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Oda isn't creative enough to think about another series for his bread and butter , plus his art is too shitty to even attempt to start a new series.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

Now this year old video is a legit spoiler
[YOUTUBE]3nFM4wDeXco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Haha that was funny, what show is that?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

One Piece Post Time Skip has yet to catch fire.

Also has anyone ever attempted to draw and write their own manga?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well One Piece has been going on since 1997 with no end in sight.
> 
> I think Oda plans to die writing this series.



Would you blame him. He probably has more money that JK Rowling at this point.


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

> Mangas ending

Being Berserk fan is suffering. 




The World said:


> are you good at pool slice?
> 
> I'm a master at billiards
> 
> I know just the right technique and how hard to thrust my stick



I'm terrible at it. Haven't played in years too. But its always fun.



Speedy Jag. said:


> Raven vs Catwoman vs Batgirl mudmatch.
> 
> Who wins?



Cass wins.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Would you blame him. He probably has more money that JK Rowling at this point.



i doubt he has even a tenth of jkr's fortune


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Oda isn't creative enough to think about another series for his bread and butter , plus his art is too shitty to even attempt to start a new series.



This troll attempt 



Speedy Jag. said:


> One Piece Post Time Skip has yet to catch fire.
> 
> Also has anyone ever attempted to draw and write their own manga?



Have you even started Dressrosa, bruh?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

*A Million Ways to Die in the West*- I watched 30 minutes of this, against better judgement .

*My rating: 2/10*


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> One Piece Post Time Skip has yet to catch fire.


I'm almost at the end of Skypiea and I'm *still* waiting for a major difference between the anime and manga .

EDIT: Well, other than one having more blood than the other.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 12, 2014)

Sin City: A Dame to Kill for - 3/10

Only and only for Eva Green. Rest was pretentious garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Ennoea is crazy.  There is no money in manga.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 12, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Would you blame him. He probably has more money that JK Rowling at this point.



Harry Potter is way bigger than One Piece mayne...


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2014)

World Trade Center

Grade A shlock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Grape said:


> This troll attempt
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even started Dressrosa, bruh?



One Piece is shit, you uncultured rabid tacky swine.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Sin City: A Dame to Kill for - 3/10
> 
> Only and only for Eva Green. Rest was pretentious garbage.


Hell yeah dude.  I love when Eva plays characters like that.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfZWFDs0LxA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smD0_X3bQPE[/YOUTUBE]

this book was based off twilight fanfic and yet it still managed to sell over a 100 million copies!!???



I don't want to live in this world anymore

P.S. I thought one of them would die mid way through that interview


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

Atleast she knows it sucked


> In many ways, the experiment was a failure — Rihanna did not put the song on her album, and when Boucher recorded her own version, it was met with frustration. “It upsets a lot of my fans, and I get why it upsets them,” says Boucher of the big, booming track. “Everybody was like, ‘Oh, Grimes is pandering to the radio.’ ” But the failure, ultimately, was a productive one. By that point, she had already begun to hate the album she was working on: the would-be follow-up to the widely acclaimed “Visions,” from 2012. That album was lauded for seamlessly blending sugary pop melodies with a D.I.Y. aesthetic. The new one? “It sucked,” Boucher says, “so I threw it out and started again.”


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Teen novels is where the money is mane


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

that book's target demographic isn't teens lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm sure teens make up a large chunk of the profits


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfZWFDs0LxA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smD0_X3bQPE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


i'm gonna watch this movie

maybe not in theatres though, people will give me looks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Teen novels takes the least amount of creativity, effort and originality to do and it's reward is huge. Ladies and gentlemen we know what Para's is going to do when he graduates


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

teens are no doubt a huge periphery demographic, yes.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah.  The theatre decision will be a tough one for 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Probably will have to draw straws for who will take that .50 cal. 
Then again Martial would probably go see it for his dying lust of Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm seeing it for the lead actress


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

Huey making stuff up again lel


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfZWFDs0LxA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smD0_X3bQPE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Their reactions when they read the passages are priceless. 

I live in a country with censorship and yet I can still see this book everywhere. WTF?


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm sure I'm going to end up seeing 50 Shades out of morbid curiosity. I can't in good conscience pay for that, though, so I won't be seeing it in the theater.

Although tbh the movie already is automatically going to be better than the book because you don't have to suffer through such a thrilling first person POV writing like



> My mouth goes dry and desire blooms in my body ? whoa.





> My inner goddess is doing the merengue with some salsa moves.





> He turns the music down a little more, and inside I am hugging myself. My inner goddess is standing on the podium awaiting her gold metal. He turned the music down. Victory!





> ?Research??
> ?You?ll be amazed what you can find on the Internet,? he murmers.
> Internet!





> He reaches between my legs and pulls on the blue string ? what?! - and gently takes my tampon out and tosses it into the nearby toilet. Holy fuck. Sweet mother of all ? Jeez. And then he?s inside me ? ah!





> We?re talking about cheese?Holy crap!





> Finally, my medulla oblongata recalls its purpose. I breathe.





> He seemed fine when I went into his study. We had sex? then he wasn?t. No, I don?t get it. I look to my subconscious. She?s whistling with her hands behind her back and looking anywhere but at me. She hasn?t got a clue





> I didn?t know I could dream sex.





> _Oh, the possibilities_?my inner goddess roars.




Soul of a poet, that one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Who talks like that?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

I guess it satisfies certain people's voyeuristic need.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

That writing .


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

My inner goddess is moist with anticipation.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

Sex movies are so bad


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

Jena said:


> I'm sure I'm going to end up seeing 50 Shades out of morbid curiosity. I can't in good conscience pay for that, though, so I won't be seeing it in the theater.
> 
> Although tbh the movie already is automatically going to be better than the book because you don't have to suffer through such a thrilling first person POV writing like
> 
> ...


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Sex movies are so bad



I thought Secretary was good tbh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

So I guess Masterpubes doesn't watch porn.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

you just need to let your inner goddess explode jena


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Secretary was great.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So I guess Masterpubes doesn't watch porn.



his porn is kids on a playground


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Sex movies are so bad



Masterbait.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

masterpedo is this u?


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not a teacher... I work at a daycare.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

same thing


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

I guess I do teach them a few things


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

*sigh*


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

Is Ariel 16?


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

*The Pirates*

Ugh, was rather disappointed even with my low expectations.  This movie has it all.  Bad comedy, sub-par romance, terrible villains, disappointing characterizations + character interactions, and a mediocre plot.

Movie isn't a massive turd but even die-hard fans of Korean movies should avoid this. 

2/5


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

Ariel is 16, yes.


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

Mmmm feet


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> *The Pirates*
> 
> Ugh, was rather disappointed even with my low expectations.  This movie has it all.  Bad comedy, sub-par romance, terrible villains, disappointing characterizations + character interactions, and a mediocre plot.
> 
> ...



I was really confused here because the only movie called "The Pirates" i know of is this one:


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> masterpedo is this u?



Sounds like a  guy I knew from a forum I left 2 months ago .


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2014)

Slice said:


> I was really confused here because the only movie called "The Pirates" i know of is this one:



Heh, I felt the same confusion at first as well.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna, go read the original little mermaid instead of that sissified Disney version.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm not a teacher... I work at a daycare.



literally nothing I could say could adequately respond to a bomb of this magnitude 



Stunna said:


> Ariel is 16, yes.


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Dream said:


> Heh, I felt the same confusion at first as well.




Yeah i got this from the last paragraph. Still made for some entertaining thoughts before i got to that.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Slice said:


> I was really confused here because the only movie called "The Pirates" i know of is this one:




SMH. So much wrong with that poster, and I've only focused on the barrel of gunpowder.


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Mmmm feet


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

The World said:


> masterpedo is this u?



Damn zaxxon got caught slippin' :amazed


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Stunna, go read the original little mermaid instead of that sissified Disney version.


ugh what a turrible post


----------



## Ae (Sep 12, 2014)

How about you use a avatar that shows the rest of Ariel, Stunna? Got a little cleavage going on, but that's hardly enough.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

And for the record.  That Fifty Shades of Grey trailer wasn't nearly as bad as I expected.  I thought it would look a thousand times worse.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

As I scroll through tumblr I weep for the current state of anime.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Anime hasn't gotten any worse.  I'm old, I know.  Every year there are a couple of really good shows.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 12, 2014)

*American Gangster*

rewatch. still a very solid crime epic. not exceptional or worth lauding in the extreme, but a great watch and a good film. denzel does a great job


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

*Mastarace working at a daycare*

If true...


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Anime hasn't gotten any worse.  I'm old, I know.  Every year there are a couple of really good shows.



Honestly, you know more than I do. 

I can only count 3 great anime series that i've watched.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Grape said:


> Have you even started Dressrosa, bruh?



I'm an OL regular, work it out. I personally think he's not got the SHC at their best post skip and has over hyped too much fodder. Plus fishmens naivety, crack giant babies and dwarves have pissed me off too much.



Butcher said:


> I'm almost at the end of Skypiea and I'm *still* waiting for a major difference between the anime and manga .
> 
> EDIT: Well, other than one having more blood than the other.



Enjoy Arlong Park? Anime portrayed it well.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

watch moar anime, Pseudo


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2014)

No Good Deed: F

Does Hollywood own a computer that generates screenplays using old conventions and tired cliches? Take that- added to characters being unreasonably stupid so the plot can progress- and you have a recipe for "No Good Deed". The acting is good, but it's not good enough to save us.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Enjoy Arlong Park? Anime portrayed it well.


I honestly like like both the anime and manga equally from the parts I've seen/read out of both. 

I *am* liking it better this time around though by reading the manga. Mainly just due to appreciating some stuff I didn't when I was back in middle school watching it.

Also, Lucci Vs. Luffy still one of my favorite fights. Ever.


----------



## Slice (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia is right. Anime never got worse.
There is just more of it easily available so you can actually see the bad ones.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

The summer anime season is actually damn good, btw.

Probably the best summer season I've seen out of my years of watching seasonal anime. 

Usually summer is shit too.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> watch moar anime, Pseudo



You're telling me that there are anime shows that are on the level of Bebop, NGE and Fooly Cooly?:amazed


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> You're telling me that there are anime shows that are on the level of Bebop, NGE and Fooly Cooly?:amazed



You mean shows as great as Baccano!?

Yes .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> You're telling me that there are anime shows that are on the level of Bebop, NGE and Fooly Cooly?:amazed


Little Witch Academia is on those levels, bruh .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Pfft nothing beats Dubbed Black Lagoon mang.

Cass in any decent TV shows or movies, Slice?

I usually don't follow comics.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

WTF, my Dad is actually staying up to watch this Z-Nation shit on Sy-Fy. Guess I'll just have to watch Shameless on my laptop .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

I remember a couple of years ago when Madoka, Steins;Gate, and Fate/Zero all came out at around the same time.  Fantastic year.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I remember a couple of years ago when Madoka, Steins;Gate, and Fate/Zero all came out at around the same time.  Fantastic year.


I think they were all at least a year apart each, buddy.


----------



## Grape (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I'm an OL regular, work it out. I personally think he's not got the SHC at their best post skip and has over hyped too much fodder. Plus fishmens naivety, crack giant babies and dwarves have pissed me off too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Arlong Park? Anime portrayed it well.




I think he just doesn't want to show their current level right off the bat. Has to save some stuff. Thus why Zoro's 1080 was only shown just recently. I think most SHC have more tricks up their sleeves.

Crack babies pissed me off to. FMI wasn't a great arc. Dressrosa doe...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

I feel bad for Magnum.  I don't think he has liked a single show since Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

Man I miss early Shameless. The Maguires are good characters(especially Mickey), but the Gallaghers were so much better . Debbie and Ian are the ones I miss the most.

I still need to watch the latest season of the US version to get a good Gallagher dose .


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> WTF, my Dad is actually staying up to watch this Z-Nation shit on Sy-Fy. Guess I'll just have to watch Shameless on my laptop .



The commercials are so bad.

" Let's kick some zombie ass!" Cringe worthy stuff


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I feel bad for Magnum.  I don't think he has liked a single show since Mirai Nikki.



I have too .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia.

Name me the greatest super hero in your opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I think they were all at least a year apart each, buddy.


Just looked it up.  2011 for all three.  Bring your A game next time you are going to challenge my knowledge son.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia.
> 
> Name me the greatest super hero in your opinion.


What do you mean?  What is the criteria?  Who would win in a fight?  Or who do I like the most?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Steins;Gate was the closest I ever got to crying over fiction.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

I bet Rukia will say Batgirl or something silly like that .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Just looked it up.  2011 for all three.  Bring your A game next time you are going to challenge my knowledge son.


Hm.

Could've sworn Madoka was in 2010.

Guess you win .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Steins;Gate was the closest I ever got to crying over fiction.


Episode 11 of Little Busters: Refrain made me cry .

#basedkey


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

My comic knowledge isn't great but you may pick out people like Post-Crisis Supes if you wish. I'm not looking at just strongest BTW. You may look at manga variants but give me your opinion of the greatest you've seen so far.

Go on Rukia, no restrictions.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Steins;Gate was the closest I ever got to crying over fiction.


There were some pretty sad moments in that series.  The ones that come to mind are when Kurisu and Okabe are arguing about whether or not Okabe should sacrifice Kurisu to save Mayuri.  And Suzuha's letter.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> I bet Rukia will say Batgirl or something silly like that .



She'd have got herself recklessly killed in missions without Batman's guidance.

Plus she can't stop Darkseid for example.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

I still don't really understand what kind of answer you are looking for.

Favorite comic is Daredevil.  I don't bring it up constantly as a gag.  It has at times been a fantastic comic book.  Obviously Murdock isn't the best super hero in the world.  But he has a lot of admirable traits.  And there is something really cool about The Man Without Fear gimmick.  He's blind.  But he didn't let his disability derail his life.  And he wants to help people that he has never and will never see.  That's pretty fucking legit to me.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> She'd have got herself recklessly killed in missions without Batman's guidance.
> 
> Plus she can't stop Darkseid for example.



Depends on which Batgirl because I'm pretty sure Cass could rule the world if she wanted to tbh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

I think we talked about Batgirl the other day.  I have no interest in Barbara Gordon.  The relaunch was the perfect opportunity to write her out.  But DC fucked up like they often do.

Cassandra Cain Batgirl is pretty badass though.  And I liked her confrontations with Lady Shiva.  That was fucking gold.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

I heard it was actually pretty depressing to read. Simone was writing it, iirc. 

She majors in upbeat stuff like in Birds of Prey or Secret Six. Not dark stories.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

Huey fucking lied about the Daredevil series.  

The showrunner just said it would be less violent than Spartacus and more violent than Agents of Shield.  He never compared it to Agents of Shield.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Did Daredevil show up well in the movie in your opinion, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

No of course not.  Bad casting, bad writing, bad directing, bad fight choreography.  There was nothing good about that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2014)

American Horror Story Freak Show looks creepy as fuck.  And I just saw the latest promo.  Of course that carnival employs a demonic clown!


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

I miss Young Justice.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> You're telling me that there are anime shows that are on the level of Bebop, NGE and Fooly Cooly?:amazed



Yeah can someone give me a small list of anime as good as these?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

if you're looking for anime as great as Bebop, you're in for a hard time, as far as I've seen

set your expectations a notch or two lower and you've still got greatness


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Huey fucking lied about the Daredevil series.
> 
> The showrunner just said it would be less violent than Spartacus and more violent than Agents of Shield.  He never compared it to Agents of Shield.



Where did I lie? I said it will be a more violent Agents of Shield which is what you highlighted. 

You're focusing on the former and ignoring the latter.

But I won't tell you anything else, just know the moment you flip flop on the series I'll be waiting.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah can someone give me a small list of anime as good as these?



boku no picu
school days
elfen lied
all the naruto fillers


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> American Horror Story Freak Show looks creepy as fuck.  And I just saw the latest promo.  Of course that carnival employs a demonic clown!



I'm looking forward to seeing Chiklis become relevant again. He was great in the Shield .



~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah can someone give me a small list of anime as good as these?



Baccano!
Fate/Zero
Steins; Gate.

YW


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

I can name 20 great films.

I can name 10 great mangas

I can name 10 great TV shows.

But I would struggle to come up with the fourth great anime series.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I can name 10 great mangas


Is GTO on this list ?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Rukia said:


> No of course not.  Bad casting, bad writing, bad directing, bad fight choreography.  There was nothing good about that movie.



How high were you expectations beforehand tho?

Are you hyped with The Guardians of the Galaxy movie?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> I can name 20 great films.
> 
> I can name 10 great mangas
> 
> ...



Cyphon would struggle with the first great film that is not an animation.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 12, 2014)

That Shameless episode was so great . The cuple of the season usually are, but it was still better than most.

And I was afraid we'd lose Frank there. Would be an automatic drop if that happened.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Jena said:


> boku no picu
> school days
> elfen lied
> all the naruto fillers



Naruto fillers gave you away


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Yasha.

Greatest super villain ever in comics/manga etc

Go.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Naruto fillers gave you away



because the first one didn't?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha.
> 
> Greatest super villain ever in comics/manga etc
> 
> Go.



Sasuke

**


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 12, 2014)

Will anyone counter Yash?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Is GTO on this list ?



Great Teacher Onizuka? I've been meaning to check it out. 



It just dawned on me that the last decent anime series to grace my eyes was an adaption of a visual novel. 

wait, wasn't Fate/Zero an adaption as well? Wow!

#thestruggle.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

Fate Zero was a light novel, so yeah it's an adaptation.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Sasuke
> 
> **



uchihas in general are just so well-written. really nuanced characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone seen Attack on Titian?

It's highly recommended by a couple of friends .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

good       show


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Sakura is kishimoto's crowning achievement.  Best character in the manga by a considerable distance.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

how would you guys feel about taking Film Club to Skype until Enno stops being a bum


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Jena said:


> uchihas in general are just so well-written. really nuanced characters.



Not as well-written as Sakura.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> how would you guys feel about taking Film Club to Skype until Enno stops being a bum



This kid is on to something


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got Skype. My internet sucks though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

so that's a no from Pseudo


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Whatever it takes to revive the club. Count me in.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> so that's a no from Pseudo



Oh, I'll be there. Shitty internet and all. .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

How shitty, Pseudo?

Not many can beat mine.



Guess how much I pay monthly for this.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 12, 2014)

[youtube]JlvyE_Rhzy8[/youtube]


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

I've spoken to a lot of folks on skype and every time the call drops it's my fault.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

It wouldn't be a call

It'd be a chat


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you jesus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How shitty, Pseudo?
> 
> Not many can beat mine.
> 
> ...





Slower than 88 percent of the US


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

The struggle of spending 20 minutes to watch a 5 minute youtube video.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

That's straight terrible


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Damn. 

Thanks for making me feel slightly better about my internet though.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

so i go to isp performance right?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

be grateful, Gesy


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> be grateful, Gesy



The only time Stunna will ever be in the 1%


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm not home, so can't post it


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

Para must be enjoying dat 100Mbps light speed. 


I am paying 45 USD per month. That's equivalent to my one week's expense.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

stunna what the hell though? I didn't even know you could give something an F-.

Para get your 1% ass outta here. You and your Illuminati internet connects.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm wondering if Stunna can see gifs


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

I actually can't see gis sometimes


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> stunna what the hell though? I didn't even know you could give something an F-.
> 
> Para get your 1% ass outta here. You and your Illuminati internet connects.



Saving for posterity


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm wondering if Stunna can see gifs





Stunna said:


> I actually can't see gis sometimes



Man, this feels like a family member revealing that he has a terminal disease after years of hiding it.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

You guys surprise me. I was under the impression that my internet speed is among the worst around the globe. This was eye-opening. I didn't know there is still 100+ kbps in US. How much do you pay for it, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

things haven't always been this bad.

I moved into my current apartment exactly a month ago from today. My parents' place had good internet, but this place sucks


----------



## Yasha (Sep 12, 2014)

How did you guys watch streaming video in Film Club? I had problem even with 4Mbps.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

it'd be impossible for me if we had Film Club where I'm currently living


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, you're on campus now stunna?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 12, 2014)

You said you moved into an apartment, That may or may not be on campus property.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2014)

oh

well no, I'm not on campus atm


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

I've always been more of a Tekken man myself.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

Gesy confirmed pleb


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2014)

heh, decent i guess


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

Watching Top Model, bad season, there's no cuties


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2014)

The Aggression Scale: B-

Much to my horror, I realized that my netflix choice of the night was ANOTHER HOME FUCKING INVASION MOVIE...but oddly, after claiming about their reliance on formula, this one actually does do something different. Robbers break into the house to kill everyone, but they find out that the kid is freaking crazy and brilliant, so goes "Home Alone" on their asses. Actually, this is pretty much a scarier version of Home Alone....and it's pretty good for a direct-to-DVD flick. I felt the tension, enjoyed the traps and was entertained.

It's still very flawed though. The daughter is super annoying and there are some absurd moments, like how the money got moved so quickly near the end...I can buy this kid learning a lot through books and observations, but he drives like a pro...He must've went to the same mental institution that taught Michael Myers how to drive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

B is balling

What carrier are you using?

Edit: Just remembered it's posted on the tag.


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2014)

fios. it's the only thing available in my area besides xfinity


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2014)

*Bullet to the Head:* D

cliche as a mofo and perfectly aware of it, but it's a stallone movie so...


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

candy just ain't cutting it these days eh masterblackness

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOnTXxA-Oow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

racism in full effect this year

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6iKSTOx1fU[/YOUTUBE]

that forced fake chinese accent


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]PAvug-z7lqM[/YOUTUBE]

Day Fucking One..... 

OMFG....... Day Fucking One....

Gun Katas, how I missed thee!

*P.S:* Don't fuck around with a man's best friend.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

I love the giant explosions popping off after each round is fired


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Jesus Christ though, some of those Gun Kata shots. So crisp.

Detective returns from being ill, Detective gets new Audi, Detective witnesses Gun Katas on the big screen again.....

This is my damn year.


----------



## Slice (Sep 13, 2014)

And here i am complaining about my internet being terrible all the time... guess i should shut up. 






Jena said:


> boku no picu
> school days
> elfen lied
> all the naruto fillers



How unpopular of an opninipn is it when i say that i actually liked Elfen Lied when it came out? 

Except its title. It doesn't even feature elves... or songs.
Japan and its obscure love for unrelated german words. smh




Stunna said:


> how would you guys feel about taking Film Club to Skype until Enno stops being a bum





Parallax said:


> This kid is on to something



I'm in.




Magnum Miracles said:


> I bet Rukia will say Batgirl or something silly like that .





Batgirl: Year One
The Cassandra Cain series.

Read them. And then think about what you just said.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2014)

I thought Elfen Lied wasn't terrible. But it was a bit odd.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2014)

Stunna fuck you. I'm not a bum about film club. I just didn't realise people were wanting it back. I'll try and see what I can do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2014)

If you bring back Film Club, start reviewing more high brow artsy films...like "Attack of the Vegan Zombies".


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flbf4c8uL-A[/YOUTUBE]

this is me every time I shop


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2014)

Slice said:


> How unpopular of an opninipn is it when i say that i actually liked Elfen Lied when it came out?
> 
> Except its title. It doesn't even feature elves... or songs.
> Japan and its obscure love for unrelated german words. smh



It's not unpopular...it just means you have shit taste.

I always misspell it as elfen leid because that makes way more sense as a title.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna fuck you. I'm not a bum about film club. I just didn't realise people were wanting it back. I'll try and see what I can do.


ay we makin' progress, cuz 

salt: the ultimate motivator


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> ay we makin' progress, cuz



ebonics and weab emotes are my favourite thing


i put the pussy on the chainwax


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Stunna fuck you. I'm not a bum about film club. I just didn't realise people were wanting it back. I'll try and see what I can do.



I blame Stunna. Dude had not joined at least the last 5 sessions and now he is complaining about the hiatus.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2014)

_What's Eating Gilbert Grape_

I have been called... unfair in my assessment of DiCaprio's talents by many people (mainly my girlfriend). This movie did little to change my opinion... its just screaming and goofy faces.

Johnny Depp is rightly never remembered for his role as Gilbert, since it mostly demanded of him to stand and stare. 

Juliette Lewis does her best but is just not a leading lady. 

Kudos to the fat mama who was brave enough to be fat in front of a camera... acting wasn't bad by a damn sight either.

Otherwise the film was meandering in that particular "shitty existence" drama kind of way, but mostly harmless. John C. Reilly held most of my attention funnily enough. 

7/10



^Never has a box art cover better told you what to expect from a movie than this one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I proved my commitment to film club.  There were a couple of times I hung around even when there were only 2 or 3 people.  I remember when Ennoea and I watched Crash.  

And I think I watched Crash with just Detective once too.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

I was watching Crash too

fucked up movie with fucked up people


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ebonics and weab emotes are my favourite thing
> 
> 
> i put the pussy on the chainwax






Yasha said:


> I blame Stunna. Dude had not joined at least the last 5 sessions and now he is complaining about the hiatus.


I was top 5 most attendance 



Furious George said:


> -snip-


Curious George sighting



Rukia said:


> I think I proved my commitment to film club.  There were a couple of times I hung around even when there were only 2 or 3 people.  I remember when Ennoea and I watched Crash.
> 
> And I think I watched Crash with just Detective once too.


my dude I was at every Crash showing smh


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

You might be thinking of the other Crash.  The Cronenberg Crash has mostly reasonable relate able characters.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2014)

Were you watching the uncomfortable Crash or the shitty Crash?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

Uncomfortable.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2014)

^Okay. Was curious because...



Rukia said:


> I remember when Ennoea and I watched Crash.



This laughing emoticon could have worked for either movie for very different reasons.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't actually think it is that uncomfortable.  But I know all to well which Crash is shitty.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 13, 2014)

Is Crash worth the watch? Been sitting on my Watchlist for a while now..


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2014)

It's a good movie, just incredibly weird.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2014)

My first film in NF's Film Club was Crash .


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

What's so weird about Crash? I haven't seen it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone here seen Frank?

[YOUTUBE]-catC4tBVyY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 13, 2014)

No, but I plan to. And thanks for reminding me, totally slipped my mind tbh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah it's a film that is easy to forget, but i'm certainly interested in weird films like this.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2014)

Crash was fun. Rukia was very uncomfortable during the gay scene I remember

The Lego Movie

Okay so I kept being told to watch this by all the crazy kids in my workplace so I decided to do it. It was okay. It's well written, funny and has a ton of references but the whole meta thing at the end was rubbish and ruined the film for me. 

C+


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

I missed all the Crash showings

no regrets doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

The World said:


> racism in full effect this year
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6iKSTOx1fU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> that forced fake chinese accent



Haha im interested, I don't think Asians get enough exposure in American media.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2014)

The World said:


> racism in full effect this year
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6iKSTOx1fU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> that forced fake chinese accent



Awesome. I can understand without subtitles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Awesome. I can understand without subtitles.



Not sure if this is a racist post.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think I proved my commitment to film club.  There were a couple of times I hung around even when there were only 2 or 3 people.  I remember when Ennoea and I watched Crash.
> 
> And I think I watched Crash with just Detective once too.



Haha, oh yeah. I remember that it was actually some act of nature that caused you and I to watch Crash alone in Film Club(fucking Enno had set it to repeat, so it was like the 5th airing LOL). In any other situation it would have gotten uncomfortable as fuck, but we are of course absolute professionals, and grown men, so we discussed it like bosses, and other such facts/trivia.

Cause we are card carrying members of the Spader club. 

Actually, there have been a lot of times when it was just Rukia and I in the chat window. It was good times. We basically ended up chatting for like 4 hours while a 2 hour film played, and then talked for another 2 hours.

Good times.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not sure if this is a racist post.



Everything on the internet is essentially one big subtitle for Yash, though.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

If you care about good music, and have the time (as well as patience) to listen to this in one sitting you guys should listen to this

[YOUTUBE]8XM8pKmQfjM[/YOUTUBE]

cause it's pretty fucking phenomenal. 

Those guitars, dat sound


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 13, 2014)

*Sherlock Jr.  ~* 8,5/10

Quite charming film, it had me smiling druing most part of it's duration, the humor is simple but effective.

*Katanagatari* ~ 8.5/10

Full of memorable characters and interesting dialogs, the art style also worked quite well with the series.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

My router is really weak (I disconnect all the time =|), so I'm not sure if this actually reflects my internet connection.



Slice said:


> And here i am complaining about my internet being terrible all the time... guess i should shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




According to wiki, Elfin Lied is the name of a poem.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2014)

Katanagatari has arguably one of the best endings ever .


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> *Sherlock Jr.  ~* 8,5/10
> 
> Quite charming film, it had me smiling druing most part of it's duration, the humor is simple but effective.
> 
> ...



Sherlock Jr is one of my favorites from the silent era.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine is good even with alot of devices being used a poor ass router.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

a lot of devices around the house share the bandwidth and we have a mediocre router so this isn't the more reliable figure


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

damn even Sama is Mexico has better internet than you Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Buffering is a foreign concept for enno


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

stunna's internet speed is next level


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

Used to be faster than 80+% in U.S 
B+ tho


----------



## Slice (Sep 13, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Buffering is a foreign concept for enno



The crazy part is its "only" 'faster than 66% of GB'

Dayum


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Damn, just saw the John Wick trailer again. And found out it's the director's debut film, but he was a former martial artist/stuntman for years. The choreography in combination to such a badass cast of villains, is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Used to be faster than 80+% in U.S
> B+ tho



Yup, numbers don't lie, I need Fios in my life.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2014)

Tend to have a lot of stuff connected in my place too


roomies and all


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

​


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2014)

_*nibble nibble*_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know if he was trying to show gratitude or hunger.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Was just told it may take longer for my Audi to arrive, because of the options I selected.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

What do you do D?


----------



## Butcher (Sep 13, 2014)

Might watch Shoujo Kakumei Utena after Mag & I get done with TWGOK Goddesses Arc.

Also nice that there are BDs of Utena


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 13, 2014)

Are you building an obsession with tigers, Gesy?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

I think they're beautiful, majestic , creatures, but in reality, this would be me right here.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> My router is really weak (I disconnect all the time =|), so I'm not sure if this actually reflects my internet connection.



same as mine


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 13, 2014)

warudo and vbd are the same person confirmed


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What do you do D?



I'm a Specialist in the field of Business Risk analysis and engineered Geographical Market growth.

Essentially, a fixer for my corporation. My role is influence a shitload of people into the right direction without lifting a finger, and ensuring that we mitigate any risk while doing so, so our market share continues to expand.

Canada is my region, but I travel abroad often.

So that Cult of Personality thing Stunna always says I have, it's basically running on steroids IRL in my field of work.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Same provider and city


----------



## teddy (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> I'm a Specialist in the field of Business Risk analysis and engineered Geographical Market growth.
> 
> Essentially, a fixer for my corporation. My role is influence a shitload of people into the right direction without lifting a finger, and ensuring that we mitigate any risk while doing so, so our market share continues to expand.
> 
> Canada is my region, but I travel abroad often.



Sounds like a perfect fit for a guy like yourself.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sounds like a perfect fit for a guy like yourself.



A lot of people thinking having a fancy manager title is what's important, but the real power lies in the ability to influence in a subtle individual or mass scale way, without anyone even realizing you did it(aside from a select chosen few). Your reputation opens a lot of doors and gains a ton of respect of key networking contacts that way. People end up owing you a lot of favours for services done in the past as a kind gesture, but they still feel indebted. Stock piling those is better than any bonus.

Some people call it blatant manipulation or pulling strings, but occasionally when you come across some people who are either too old or too stubborn to change in the direction the corporation is heading, you don't need to  have managerial power to make them do anything.

The solution is essentially to change the environment around them, instead of the person themselves. Either they learn to switch from breathing oxygen to breathing my ether, or they are left behind. I don't have to worry about anyone trying to stab me in the back either, cause I have built enough of a following, that loyalty grows as I move up the ladder. I don't leave anyone behind, and still know everyone by name, and spend time chatting and looking into whether I can assist comrades.

It intimidates the fuck out of old school dinosaurs though. But when trying to overpower their opinion, that insecurity helps crush any resistance.

I also like my job cause I have no fucking schedule anymore though. If I'm not doing anything special, I'll work 9-6 or 8-5, but sometimes I work at home, come in late or just pull an all day event, whatever needs to be done between travel, to get my tasks done.


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey look, Stunna.

There's a sociopath ^


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Grape said:


> Hey look, Stunna.
> 
> There's a sociopath ^



I am disappointed as fuck that people in this thread still don't know what a sociopath is.





			
				Definition of Sociopath said:
			
		

> a person with a psychopathic personality whose behavior is antisocial, often criminal, and who lacks a sense of moral responsibility or social conscience.



And just as a bonus:



			
				Defintion of Psychopath said:
			
		

> a person with a psychopathic personality, which manifests as amoral and antisocial behavior, lack of ability to love or establish meaningful personal relationships, extreme egocentricity, failure to learn from experience, etc.



I just mentioned above that networking and building loyalty is an easy task for me, amongst comrades. I'm not fucking anti-social. Nor criminal. Never even had a speeding ticket before. Don't drink or smoke either.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

What are you influencing exactly?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> What are you influencing exactly?



Our current business model, future development, and proprietary interests.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

I was just as a bar drinking and watching college football.  And I was fucking stunned by the music that played on the speakers.  The theme song to Orange County!  


Magnum Miracles said:


> Are you building an obsession with tigers, Gesy?


I was just talking to someone this week about tigers and how they are on the verge of extinction.  If tigers are going to go extinct... I at least hope we are able to delay it until after my life time.  Don't want to ever see a world without such a beautiful and glorious animal.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective.  John Wick does look entertaining.  I will admit it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

The World said:


> same as mine



Nani? You're stronger than me...?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Don't want to ever see a world without such a beautiful and glorious animal.



True Dat   



Rukia said:


> Detective.  John Wick does look entertaining.  I will admit it.



I knew you would find it intriguing. Hopefully The Guest, is entertaining as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

I would have watched the Guest.  If only Toronto had screened it during the first week!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

Inherent Vice gonna be shown at NY Film Festival


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

And Gone Girl.  And Birdman.


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I'm a little too excited for Birdman.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective.  I don't think you were around when I mentioned this earlier.  Wicked is playing in Toronto for the next month.  You really should check it out if you haven't.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm going to the NY Film Festival


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm going to the NY Film Festival



who asked you, you bitch


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

​


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I don't think you were around when I mentioned this earlier.  Wicked is playing in Toronto for the next month.  You really should check it out if you haven't.



Will do. I didn't realize it was happening here. :amazed


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm about to grill some NY strips


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

Jesse Eisenberg looks morose


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> who asked you, you bitch



you're cruel.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone here going to watch The Drop? I've been hearing good things about it, especially about Tom Hardy. Can't say I'm surprised either, dude delivers every single time.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 13, 2014)

Maleficent

Looked nice but crappy plot made it a predictable chore of a watch.

C


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Anyone here going to watch The Drop? I've been hearing good things about it, especially about Tom Hardy. Can't say I'm surprised either, dude delivers every single time.


Except we know he is an awful Bane.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 13, 2014)

Grape said:


> Jesse Eisenberg looks morose



different person


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> A lot of people thinking having a fancy manager title is what's important, but the real power lies in the ability to influence in a subtle individual or mass scale way, without anyone even realizing you did it(aside from a select chosen few). Your reputation opens a lot of doors and gains a ton of respect of key networking contacts that way. People end up owing you a lot of favours for services done in the past as a kind gesture, but they still feel indebted. Stock piling those is better than any bonus.
> 
> Some people call it blatant manipulation or pulling strings, but occasionally when you come across some people who are either too old or too stubborn to change in the direction the corporation is heading, you don't need to  have managerial power to make them do anything.
> 
> ...



Grape maybe right. You have some personality traits of a psychopath. 

My job is much duller in comparison. I plan to quit soon and make a career move.


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm thinking about switching my major to Criminal Justice. What do you guys think?


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RR140J0d5gQ[/YOUTUBE]



Masterpiece said:


> I'm thinking about switching my major to Criminal Justice. What do you guys think?



You should major in English and teach abroad 

[YOUTUBE]McFLeMk04x8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm thinking about switching my major to Criminal Justice. What do you guys think?



What are you currently majoring in?


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

Computer science


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

I believe Computer Science would be a more versatile degree obtain.

But I spent a year learning it and it's really boring stuff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'm thinking about switching my major to Criminal Justice. What do you guys think?



Well, what type of career do you want? Depending on your career choice, you might want to go to grad school if you go the CJ route.

Just comparing the degrees head to head, CS is much more likely to land you a job, likely a higher paying one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 13, 2014)

^Definitely       .


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, what type of career do you want? Depending on your career choice, you might want to go to grad school if you go the CJ route.
> 
> Just comparing the degrees head to head, CS is much more likely to land you a job, likely a higher paying one.



Grad school is an instant deal breaker, I'm not trying to be 30 by the time I finish school. I probably want to do something with the federal government though. Which I assume you can do with CS too, I dunno.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Grad school is an instant deal breaker, I'm not trying to be 30 by the time I finish school. I probably want to do something with the federal government though. Which I assume you can do with CS too, I dunno.



That's kinda ambiguous as you can work for the government without a college degree.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

> Let's say you own a house worth 1.2 million dollars...


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective said:


>




First world problems


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective said:


>



How much do the houses go for in your town?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> How much do the houses go for in your town?



$550-750 k on average. Anything 800k to 1.2+ m, is basically a mansion or in some primetime real estate area. You can find cheaper homes, but you need to go farther outside the Greater Toronto Area for that. My own home is 595k.

Even a shitty old bungalo from 40-50 years ago, costs at least $400, 000 now.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

SMH @ the Wall Street Journal:



For fucks sake...


----------



## Ae (Sep 13, 2014)

595k for how many sq ft?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> 595k for how many sq ft?



2,500 sq ft. 4 bedrooms, fully furnished basement with 2 rooms downstairs. Detached. 2 car driveway. Decent sized backyard with patio. Bought back in 2007 when the recession hit, for 305k. The owner had multiple properties, was an old dude moving to the Dominican Republic for retirement after selling off his houses and business properties. The house itself was torn down in 2004(the area is about 20 years old, still being developed, I live outside the burbs, so a lot of open fields), and reconstructed, but luckily no one ever bought it. He didn't really care much for the price, since he was leaving Canada, and no one had occupied the place since the full rebuild.

Value has basically doubled since then. Almost done with the mortgage. My parents are gonna take it over in a year or two, and I am looking at a condo downtown. Should be worth 615k or so by then. Can use it as pure equity.


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow* - 8/10

That was much better than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 13, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow* - 8/10
> 
> That was much better than I thought it was going to be.



Why do you have a Sakura set?


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Jena said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow* - 8/10
> 
> That was much better than I thought it was going to be.



I thought so as well. Rukia and I only saw it in support of Emily Blunt's fit body, but were pleasantly surprised at how it all unfolded. By the time that song played at the end, when he smiled at her, I was like ""


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

I looked at a condo at the Shangri La Hotel.  $900,000 for like 500 sq feet.


----------



## Detective (Sep 13, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I looked at a condo at the Shangri La Hotel.  $900,000 for like 500 sq feet.



Trump Toronto is fucked up with their prices as well. It's the largest of his towers in North America, and has an inflated cost to match the ego.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice hotel though.  Very nice location too.  I wouldn't mind having a condo there.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 13, 2014)

*Once Upon a Time in America * ~ 9.5/10

Everything about this movie was great.


----------



## Grape (Sep 13, 2014)

Edge of Tomorrow would have been a lot better if things had ended w/ the queen's destruction. But no, it's Hollywood, so of course there has to be a happy ending.


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why do you have a Sakura set?



Because suck my dick



Grape said:


> Edge of Tomorrow would have been a lot better if things had ended w/ the queen's destruction. But no, it's Hollywood, so of course there has to be a happy ending.



Also had to have the cheesey ragtag group of people fighting together, and the guy(s) who heroically stay behind to buy them some time. That crap was just unnecessary. But other than that I liked the final battle.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2014)

Detective said:


> SMH @ the Wall Street Journal:
> 
> 
> 
> For fucks sake...





It's all relative though. I remember Huey laughed at my salary, but I could live a rather comfortable life here with 300 dollars a month.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 14, 2014)

*The Giver*

Can't say that my recollection of the books is too exact at this point so not much of this review is based off of a point by point comparison between the 2. I do think the movie captured the spirit of the book well enough but like all movies ultimately falls short. One change I didn't like was putting so much emphasis on him falling in love with Fiona. I don't remember that in the book and I hate how every movie has to have a love interest...Or so it seems. I thought love was covered well enough in him trying to find out if his family unit loved him in the book.

Anyway, the strongest part of the movie is the cast. I thought Bridges was great as the Giver and the chick who played Fiona was super cute and once legal, will be hot. Really all of the roles were well played so far as I can tell. Again though, don't remember exactly how the characters were supposed to be. They had a good balance when it came to the passing of the memories and the movie was surprisingly dark at times. They showed war with a dude being shot in the chest, poachers killing an elephant and they showed the baby being killed. Almost like seeing an abortion take place on screen. 

Kind of flat overall though. I think part of that is because it isn't easy to make the source material all that interesting on screen. Definitely not the worst adaption I have seen.

2.5/5


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

edge of tomorrow- edge of the explosion in my pants/10

or 9/10

tom cruise action/scifi films rarely disappoint me

emily blunt was good too like in Looper


----------



## Yasha (Sep 14, 2014)

Looper's plot is one big loophole.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

your head is one big hole


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Looper would have been great if it weren't for the kid towards the end


----------



## Yasha (Sep 14, 2014)

JGL killed himself in the end, which means the entire film wouldn't have happened in the first place, which means JGL wouldn't have reason to kill himself. Hence the time paradox.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wA2Y6WUqaY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jimin (Sep 14, 2014)

Captain America 2 8.5/10

How come the Marvel sequels always end up being better than the movie that proceeds it?


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> JGL killed himself in the end, which means the entire film wouldn't have happened in the first place, which means JGL wouldn't have reason to kill himself. Hence the time paradox.



except he wasn't the one who initially killed the rainmaker

constant time travel altered those events for Old Joe to attempt to kill him

and so what if a time paradox happens?


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2014)

The World said:


> except he wasn't the one who initially killed the rainmaker
> 
> constant time travel altered those events for Old Joe to attempt to kill him
> 
> and so what if a time paradox happens?



No one originally kills Rainmaker. Old Joe kills RM's mother, sets him on the path of revenge. RM doesn't know his revenge is why his mother is killed. Which is basically a plot hole.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> Captain America 2 8.5/10
> 
> How come the Marvel sequels always end up being better than the movie that proceeds it?



they don't???


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Grape said:


> No one originally kills Rainmaker. Old Joe kills RM's mother, sets him on the path of revenge. RM doesn't know his revenge is why his mother is killed. Whic is basically a plot hole.



yea well his mom that's what I meant


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2014)

For the events in Looper to take place, RM's mother would need to be sent back to the past and assassinated to kick-start the cycle. That's about the only logical way.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2014)

So... RM's mother is sent to the past to be killed. RM decides to close  the loops, so that a past version of himself never loses his mother.  This inadvertently sends Old Joe to the past too soon, and has him hunt  down RM/mother.


----------



## Grape (Sep 14, 2014)

Of course, that's only Young Joe's perspective. There could be an entirely different set of circumstances that happen later in RM's life that set off the cycle. So, Young Joe could have inadvertently destroyed his own life for no reason.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

What is it with everyone watching Edge of Tomorrow just now? 

Fun movie.
Went to see it because D and Rukia hyped fit Emily Blunt.
Was surprised that i also liked the movie


----------



## Jena (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> What is it with everyone watching Edge of Tomorrow just now?
> 
> Fun movie.
> Went to see it because D and Rukia hyped fit Emily Blunt.
> Was surprised that i also liked the movie



It just came out on DVD so that's why I watched it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

Wish some of you guys had given Edge of Tomorrow a chance when it was in theatres.  It had disappointing box office results.  Detective and I needed some help.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2014)

Workplaces take racism very seriously. The other day one of my superiors called me by the name of another Asian guy working there and I made a joke that "Do we all look alike?"

The next day I had to have meeting with HR about how the person hadn't meant it in a racial way and if I was okay and if I needed some time off


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Wish some of you guys had given Edge of Tomorrow a chance when it was in theatres.  It had disappointing box office results.  Detective and I needed some help.



I did my part and watched it there.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 14, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Workplaces take racism very seriously. The other day one of my superiors called me by the name of another Asian guy working there and I made a joke that "Do we all look alike?"
> 
> The next day I had to have meeting with HR about how the person hadn't meant it in a racial way and if I was okay and if I needed some time off



If I were you, I would make a big deal out of it and get a long vacation.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Wish some of you guys had given Edge of Tomorrow a chance when it was in theatres.  It had disappointing box office results.  Detective and I needed some help.



My struggle is real .


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> What is it with everyone watching Edge of Tomorrow just now?



the blu ray rips came out, of course


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2014)

Edward Cullen said:


> Captain America 2 8.5/10
> 
> How come the Marvel sequels always end up being better than the movie that proceeds it?



Ironman 2.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia, the X-men movie would have been so much better if it focused on the war in the future

Blink and her powers were the best part of the movie 

I feel they didn't give Sunspot or Bishop their full due 

what was up with Shadowkat's bullshit powers of sending people back in time with their consciousness? like what?

that didn't happen at all in the comic


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Ironman 2.



And Thor 2.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

I enjoyed this week's episode of Aldnoah Zero.  It was very entertaining.





The World said:


> Rukia, the X-men movie would have been so much better if it focused on the war in the future
> 
> Blink and her powers were the best part of the movie
> 
> ...


Everything in this post is pretty much true.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

It's like they thought Ellen Page couldn't handle being a deuteragonist with Hugh and have her be sent back in time by an actual telepath with those powers and help Wolverine like she did in the comic

 I guess they just wanted to show off young Xavier and Mags in the 70s

that will bring in the big bucks


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 14, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> And Thor 2.



And Wolverine 2.

And X-Men 3. 

And DoFP.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> What is it with everyone watching Edge of Tomorrow just now?
> 
> Fun movie.
> Went to see it because D and Rukia hyped fit Emily Blunt.
> Was surprised that i also liked the movie



Fit Emily Blunt was so nice, I saw the film twice.

Looks like only Rukia, yourself and I paid tribute to such a worthy cause while it was in theatres. Dat body tone.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2014)

DoFP out yet on DVD/streaming?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

This is a good chance to rock to IceJJFish again.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_d8VSM0nw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> This is a good chance to rock to IceJJFish again.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_d8VSM0nw[/YOUTUBE]



It was never not a good chance to rock out to IceJJFish again, dude.

That hug at the end was on point.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

You probably would have found out by now if you just googled, Lincoln


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

to all my comic reading friends, check this guys work out


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Speaking of comics, Juan:

Do you read Invincible? I've been following it since it first came out, and Kirkman does a fantastic job with it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

No I don't, I've never read it.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2014)

You should fix that asap


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

I read Invincible pretty regulary until the Viltrumite war storyline.
Then i lost track of it because i had to cut down the number of things i read.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

? said:


> You should fix that asap



Indeed. Afterall, it's the greatest superhero comic series about the greatest superhero in comic history.

In fact, I would call it the Dragonball Z() of superhero comics, as a comparison.

Sooooooo good.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> I read Invincible pretty regulary until the Viltrumite war storyline.
> Then i lost track of it because i had to cut down the number of things i read.



OMFG Slice, that moment when General Thragg said "..... he has me" while hovering in front of Earth's orbit, I was like:


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

> Invincible
> 
> By: Robert Kirkman, Cory Walker
> 
> Before there was Walking Dead, there was... (dramatic pause) Invincible, wherein writer Robert Kirkman gave the superhero genre a twist. Our teenage hero is the son of the world’s greatest superhero, Omni-Man, sent from another planet to save us all. Only, it emerges that daddy is the fore-runner for an alien invasion rather than a kind Kryptonian with a killer kiss-curl, and soon Invincible will have to face off against his own pater familias and his native planet. So that’s a bummer for him. The whole result starts off feeling like a Silver Age comic (sort of mid-50s to 1970), all bouncy and Boy's Own, but has some very modern and rather dark twists – start with the first book in the Ultimate Collection for the full effect.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 14, 2014)

I drooped Invincible shortly after issue 100,  Kirkmans drags things for far too long.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> In fact, I would call it the Dragonball Z() of superhero comics, as a comparison.



_'Invincible' is like Spiderman - if he was Superman._

is the best description i ever heard. But i don't remember who said it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

I've never was particularly very fond of Kirkman's writing style which is the main reason I never picked it up


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> _'Invincible' is like Spiderman - if he was Superman._
> 
> is the best description i ever heard. But i don't remember who said it.



I can agree with that comparison as well, but I used the DBZ one since Viltrumite are basically Saiyans in their fighting and adapting capacity after each battle that doesn't kill them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> _'Invincible' is like Spiderman - if he was Superman._
> 
> is the best description i ever heard. But i don't remember who said it.



ehhhh

he's not much like spiderman

he doesn't joke or quip and he doesn't have peter's underdog charm


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Its in reference to the young teenage boy gets superpowers and decides to make a difference. In the early issues there are quite a few parallels between it and the Spiderman premise.


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I've never was particularly very fond of Kirkman's writing style which is the main reason I never picked it up



you plebbity pleb


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its in reference to the young teenage boy gets superpowers and decides to make a difference. In the early issues there are quite a few parallels between it and the Spiderman premise.



lol i'd say there are some fundamental differences to begin with considering mark was basically the son of superman and gained his powers through birth, and wasn't galvanised by a tragedy like the loss of uncle ben


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't even know what comics you read Warudo

so 

fuck you


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

My car is going to have a Bang & Olufsen(a Danish manufacturer) 14 speaker audio system in it, so I'm currently looking at compiling my drive tracks list to take advantage of it(I think Slice may know of the company). I've been getting into a groove music group called Break Science, who have some sick bass beat instrumentals.

i.e. The following track. The main part starts at 0:38, and just jams from there. Sooo good.

[YOUTUBE]fJzpLqmHKhk[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone else have any recs? Juan?


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

All their music is fucking ace, too. The recent John Wick' Keanu trailer featured one of their tracks called Brain Reaction w/ Redman.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> My car is going to have a Bang & Olufsen(a Danish manufacturer) 14 speaker audio system in it, so I'm currently looking at compiling my drive tracks list to take advantage of it(I think Slice may know of the company).



Who doesn't know Bang & Olufsen?


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

The first half of the song _really _reminds me of the beats on the Fort Minor album


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I don't even know what comics you read Warudo
> 
> so
> 
> fuck you



who asked you, you bitch


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Who doesn't know Bang & Olufsen?



Surprisingly, quite a few uneducated weaboos. They think it's either Bose or GTFO when it comes to car systems. B&O have some deadly crisp sound varient systems. 

Dat Euro Audio Engineering Life.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

The World said:


> who asked you, you bitch



*Warudo -* 1
*Juan -* Forever Los Betas


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Another great drive track:

[YOUTUBE]q0YS0cBJzyA[/YOUTUBE]

God damn, that beat.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

You cant go wrong with either Bose, Bang & Olufsen or Harman / Kardon.
All quality speakers / audio setups.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> The first half of the song _really _reminds me of the beats on the Fort Minor album



Haha, I have that first and last Fort Minor album. High Road, Red to Black, Where'd You Go, Believe Me & Remember The Name, are all great tracks.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

you can go wrong with Bose

I've been listening to a lot of Swans so I don't really have good recs for music while driving


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

This one goes without saying while driving:

[YOUTUBE]DTHC6bL_ZtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> you can go wrong with Bose



Had several sets of Bose speakers in my life, they were all quality and nothing to complain about.
Currently using Harman/Kardon ones.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

get up on Sennheiser


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

But... Sennheiser makes headphones


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

My dad has been a Bose user since 88', he will never change audio manufacturers for stereo or speakers. And Slice is right, their level of quality is fucking consistent.

I just wanted something slightly different, and Bang & Olufsen fit that requirement. I did the penny test on the dash of one of the dealer models of my car, and while you could see it vibrate, it was so controlled that it never slipped off onto the floor mat.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Those songs would give me a headache D


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> But... Sennheiser makes headphones



I misread your previous post and thought you meant headphone set

mein bad


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective: While not all of their songs fit what you seem to search - do you know 'Hybrid'?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5vf4jEqpes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> get up on Sennheiser



They're so ugly tho


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

buy some beats then you pleb


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Those songs would give me a headache D



Why? Its pretty tame music. 



Masterpiece said:


> They're so ugly tho



Because looks is a very important decision when deciding for a device to listen to music.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Those songs would give me a headache D



Understandable, those are bass specific tracks, to maximize the boost from the audio system and the 14 speakers. I have much softer tracks as well. The Audi MMI system comes with with digital writing pad(w/ scroll) or voice control, so I can easily switch them up. i.e. I have some Eagles tracks prepared as well, including the famous Hotel California for long ass trips. 

[YOUTUBE]h0G1Ucw5HDg[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



b8SkX9CSJQo




^ @ 1:45, Jesus Christ. That piano entrance piece. 

[YOUTUBE]gjfv-Xefu3g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jEgX64n3T7g[/YOUTUBE]

^Sexy as fuck track. 

[YOUTUBE]1S4EN_8qlDk[/YOUTUBE]

^My favourite R&B track of the 90's. IMO, Dru Hill's best song ever.

[YOUTUBE]Q5CL8GyjnmQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]BcL---4xQYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]tnUwwYUq8RI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> buy some beats then you pleb



No need to. You can get the same experience with some advanced audio settings:


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Because looks is a very important decision when deciding for a device to listen to music.



This. This so much. I don't give a darn that something looks more aesthetic if it's shit overall in terms of efficiency. I'm not talking about Beats in general, but any electronic device. 



Slice said:


> Detective: While not all of their songs fit what you seem to search - do you know 'Hybrid'?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5vf4jEqpes[/YOUTUBE]



To be honest, mein bruder, I don't have a favourite genre of music to listen to while driving. I will listen to anything and everything. Except Opera, because fuck that noise from the Fat Lady.  

I shall check out this artist you rec'd. Many thanks.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 14, 2014)

What's the best site to read comics?


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> No need to. You can get the same experience with some advanced audio settings:



*Slice & Warudo* - 2
*Juan* - Still Los Betas

This is like watching a Manchester United match.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

What happened to taleran?

And I know Para is just talking shit.  No way would he slap Warudo.  That would be inviting an ass kicking.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Slice & Warudo* - 2
> *Juan* - Still Los Betas
> 
> This is like watching a Manchester United match.




But... Para recommended Beats to make fun of Masterrace.
Nobody that knows anything about music would honestly recommend Beats.
And Para knows his music.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> What's the best site to read comics?



i don't think there are any.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> What happened to taleran?



Probably still stuck in traffic trying to get out of downtown Toronto. TIFF technically ends today, so he's probably finishing up his selections.



> And I know Para is just talking shit.  No way would he slap Warudo.  That would be inviting an ass kicking.



It would be the only scenario where I could see Juan running back to the border.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Because looks is a very important decision when deciding for a device to listen to music.



When I'm in public listening to my music, I not trying to look silly. 
And there's some beautiful headphones out there, but they're like 4 figures


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> *Slice & Warudo* - 2
> *Juan* - Still Los Betas
> 
> This is like watching a Manchester United match.



this

doesn't actually make sense since Slice wasn't making fun of me since I was being facetious to Masterrace, he was adding on to it


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> But... Para recommended Beats to make fun of Masterrace.
> Nobody that knows anything about music would honestly recommend Beats.
> And Para knows his music.



We don't talk about Beats in here, regardless. He fucked up, and has to live with the consequences of his own goal.



Also, fuck you guys. I try to take a casual shot at Man U, using a previous goal tally as a comparison, and it just goes over your heads.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Also, Rukia:

[YOUTUBE]W1-yaZYw-w4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> Understandable, those are bass specific tracks, to maximize the boost from the audio system and the 14 speakers. I have much softer tracks as well. The Audi MMI system comes with with digital writing pad(w/ scroll) or voice control, so I can easily switch them up. i.e. I have some Eagles tracks prepared as well, including the famous Hotel California for long ass trips.



[YOUTUBE]9zACEJdFOpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

it was a bad joke, take the lumps


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> When I'm in public listening to my music, I not trying to look silly.
> And there's some beautiful headphones out there, but they're like 4 figures



And then you don't need a perfect experience either and some in ear headphones are just as good.

Sound quality at a very high level is most important at home. When you are outside there is so much other stuff going on around you that you just won't need it because you cant concentrate on it anyways.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]9zACEJdFOpA[/YOUTUBE]



Added to the drive list. That's some classy as fuck taste you have there, Masterrace. 

BTW, this track really should have been given a shot at one of the Bond film title tracks:

[YOUTUBE]aIytVtELVhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> And then you don't need a perfect experience either and some in ear headphones are just as good.
> 
> Sound quality at a very high level is most important at home. When you are outside there is so much other stuff going on around you that you just won't need it because you cant concentrate on it anyways.



Yeah, I use the Philips Fidelio S2BK, in-ear are so much more portable too.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5NC5Z9snaac[/YOUTUBE]

Such retro sounding class.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective said:


> BTW, this track really should have been given a shot at one of the Bond film title tracks:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I've like Muse less and less with every album they released.
IMO Origin of Symmetry was their best.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

Muse hasn't been remotely good since like 2004


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking through iTunes i just learned that they are giving away the new U2 album for free for a few weeks. In case anybody else uses the iTunes store and is interested in it.

inb4 "U2 is turrible pop crap".


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

they're giving it away for how much it's worth


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> they're giving it away for how much it's worth



I wouldn't ever have listened to it. But hey its free and maybe i'll like one or two of the songs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

slice, everything is free on the internet, depending on where you look


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Looking through iTunes i just learned that they are giving away the new U2 album for free for a few weeks. In case anybody else uses the iTunes store and is interested in it.
> 
> inb4 "U2 is turrible pop crap".



I think it's coming with every iPhone 6 purchased, much like what Jay-Z did with Samsung.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Muse hasn't been remotely good since like 2004



It got even worse when they decided they want the 30 Seconds to Mars fan base with the last two albums.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> slice, everything is free on the internet, depending on where you look



Yeah i know. 

I don't really have a problem with buying music though. Its gotten so cheap over the years - especially when you buy it digitally.

Sometimes i surf itunes and buy an album on a whim. If its 7€ and entertains me for an hour it was worth it.



Masterpiece said:


> I think it's coming with every iPhone 6 purchased, much like what Jay-Z did.



Nope. Just need an iTunes store account. Just downloaded it and never owned an iphone.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

That doesn't change the fact that it will come with every iPhone 6...


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

Ellis  

Early U2 is a great band idgaf


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> It got even worse when they decided they want the 30 Seconds to Mars fan base with the last two albums.



Supremacy is the only song I've ever liked from them. Because it fits a Bond style theme.

Skyfall ended up beating it out, though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

it's slightly sad that ellis buys iphones


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm currently thinking about getting one. Never owned a smartphone and a friend wants to sell his 4S because he is getting a 6. If he offers a low enough price i'll buy it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

get a Nexus


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Get whatever you want Slice, don't listen to these plebs.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Galaxy Note is fucking ace. The IV is a badass piece of machinery. I have the III, and no complaints at all.

BTW, I got a chance to ride our new streetcar system the other day, for the lulz.

There are supposed to be 200 launched between now and 2019. The downtown core is gonna continue to look sexier and sexier as fuck. 

New Vs. Old


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

In other news, while Toronto is keeping it's promise to launch futuristic services, Back to the Future basically has only a little over 3.5 months to live up to it's word, and introduce hoverboards by 2015.

Heads will roll if this doesn't happen.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective.  I have decided that I want John Wick vs the Equalizer movie next.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

I just bought the newest sleepmakeswaves record.

Its damn good. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbO8toVeyrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I have decided that I want John Wick vs the Equalizer movie next.



I can both respect, appreciate and understand this logical thought process.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

November Man vs Jack Reacher can take on the winner.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> November Man vs Jack Reacher can take on the winner.



John Wick is what Jack Reacher should have been. The Cruise Missile disappointed me in that film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

I thought the black detective was really smart at first!  He knew to check the meter for prints!  But it turned out that he was just corrupt.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Imagine Stunna's reaction, while watching it for the first time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

What should I have for dinner?  Para's favorite Panda Express perhaps?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

Yasha said:


> It's all relative though. I remember Huey laughed at my salary, but I could live a rather comfortable life here with 300 dollars a month.



I did not laugh at your salary I was shocked as an engineer you're making 1500 a month.  

Stop telling lies Yasha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

*Maleficent*

the best parts where when maleficent was hanging out in the woods and pranking the fairies and being tsundere for aurora

the rest was ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2014)

That's a lie

Don't slander my name, Rukia


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> *Maleficent*
> 
> the best parts where when maleficent was hanging out in the woods and pranking the fairies and being tsundere for aurora
> 
> the rest was ?\_(ツ)_/?



It was pretty dumb. King Stefan was a rapist and Maleficent was some tsundere, while Aurora was a dim wit and the random Prince subplot was pointless.

I guess the film looked nice. Also the dragon sequence was a let down.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

I haven't watched Maleficent yet.  I have high hopes.


----------



## Slice (Sep 14, 2014)

I liked the first act with evil Angelina Jolie. Plus she looks great in that movie.

Everything else ranges from meh to bad.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Speaking of Angelina Jolie.... Rhona Mitra really should have been the Tomb Raider in those films instead.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry Detective but I disagree prime Angelina is still the best Laura Croft.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

As if anyone would believe you Huey.  You were down on Captain America 2.  You suggested they were better off not making it.  How do you explain that misfire?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> As if anyone would believe you Huey.  You were down on Captain America 2.  You suggested they were better off not making it.  How do you explain that misfire?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah.  I messed up.  I was wrong.  I guess I was just too big of a Thor fan growing up and I wanted it to be good even more than Marvel.  As soon as they announced that the Dark Elves would be the villains; I knew it would be a trainwreck.  And I pulled my support of the film.  My only regret is that I didn't try harder to convince you that it would be a failure as well.  I could have saved both of us, but didn't.  My bad dude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

I didn't pay to see that film, and I was never a Thor fan. In fact Wonder Woman is more "manly" than how his fans think he is


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

I will watch that Selfie show.  Three episode rule at least.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 14, 2014)

*Daria* ~ 8/10

Quite fun series, the last two seasons were a bit uneven, with some rather pointless and particularly funny episodes., but i really liked the ending.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> I liked the first act with evil Angelina Jolie. *Plus she looks great in that movie.*
> 
> Everything else ranges from meh to bad.



she has freakish prosthetic cheekbones


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2014)

*It Follows*
It makes you think it is going well, the movie is gorgeous the camera work is really well done and it has an amazing soundtrack then the whole thing kinda deflates at the end.

*Electric Boogaloo: The Wild, Untold Story of Cannon Films*
A nice list of some movies that I want to watch at one point, but not much more than that.

*[REC]4 Apocalypse*
At one point I had heard that these movies had something special when they were found footage movies. However it seems that sub genre lost all its steam and is now a generic Zombie movie with a bunch of people overacting.

*Revenge of the Green Dragons*
A movie built on cliches 100% but if you happen to like those cliches it turns it into a rather enjoyable look at what they are showing.

*Cub*
When I hear people describe Amblin movies they are never as good as they are described, this movie is as good as the reverence people have for those movies now. A bunch of scouts go camping and bad stuff starts happening.

*A Dream of Iron*
Koyaanisqatsi as applied to showing how the South Korean shipping industry is akin to God. Loved this one.

*The Editor*
Astron 6 does their love letter to Italian Giallo and cop movies in this bloody, sexy badly dubbed hilarious movie. 

*Over Your Dead Body*
People putting on a play begin having the events of the play bleed into real life, with Miike really returning to some fantastic horror.

*What We Do In The Shadows*
Flight of the Concords humor applied to a Vampire Mockumentary. It is exactly that so that probably also is how much you will enjoy it.

*The World of Kanako*
The best movie I will see all year. A simple story of violence and corruption and horrible people given ALL OF THE STYLE and ALL OF THE ENERGY. Escalation to perfection.

*The Guest*
Runner Up, a level up from You're Next in every way. Dan Stevens is a legitimate movie star, the movie is funny, action packed, tense, has an amazing soundtrack and lives up to the influences of Halloween and Terminator.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2014)

*Vampire in Brooklyn*

.........

*F*

*We Own the Night*


Caught my attention from beginning to end, I enjoyed watching the character transition from a free bird to some sort of tragic hero.



*B*


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2014)

We Own the Night is great.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

Movies sound good Taleran.  I liked It Follows.  Definitely didn't think it was great.  But I was absolutely engaged from beginning to end.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

Detective.  Eddelrittuo is such a badass.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 14, 2014)

para is gay


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Eddelrittuo is such a badass.



Damn right she is!  

She probably had to use props to reach those Hummer pedals, but she still drove like a boss.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> para is gay



The sky appears blue.


----------



## Detective (Sep 14, 2014)

Also, Rukia:



> *Slaine:* Where is Asseylum-hime!?
> *Eddelrittuo:* Sorry but the princess is in another landing castle!
> 
> *Slaine:*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2014)

Ahaha, living the dream.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> para is gay


Para could have avoided this if he had just tied that girl up.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2014)

aw, a nice father-daughter outing :33


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

Just picking my baby girl up from High School


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

His sons are older than her


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2014)

only thing more interesting than this mutually superficial relationship is how her parents feel about this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

Whose that ?


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> only thing more interesting than this mutually superficial relationship is how her parents feel about this.



Apparently, they're both trying to be supportive, even though her dad was devastated and concerned. Her mom is not too thrilled about the media attention though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2014)

white people


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2014)

that doesn't work as a rebuttal


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 14, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Apparently, they're both trying to be supportive, even though her dad was devastated and concerned. Her mom is not too thrilled about the media attention though.





Stunna said:


> white people



Yeah....There is no way i'd be supportive of my daughter dating someone I could call "sir".


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

It's hard to be supportive when you leave them when they're 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

So no one is going to tell me who is the old man and young chick in that pic, that's cool I guess.


----------



## Ae (Sep 14, 2014)

If you know how to google, you would have had your answer already.


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2014)

^that. quick google search of the image directed me to a huffington article


#putinthework


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2014)

18 years old, yep this Steven Bauer guy...


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2014)

[youtube]97GwbI27w10[/youtube]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2014)

> [REC]4 Apocalypse
> At one point I had heard that these movies had something special when they were found footage movies. However it seems that sub genre lost all its steam and is now a generic Zombie movie with a bunch of people overacting.



The first one was pretty good. The second was all style. But the third one was absolute shite. This series is really overrated.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2014)

something-something-Jennifer-Love-Hewitt


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't seen her lately.  Is she still hot?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2014)

Why? The first one wasn't exactly great. It only did well because it had a ton of young stars. Mainly Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## Slice (Sep 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen her lately.  Is she still hot?



Yes she is.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Thought so.

Ennoea.  Sarah Michelle Gellar was pretty much a nobody when it came out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah Jennifer love Hewitt, too cute too cute.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Jennifer Love Hewitt looked great in Heartbreakers.  Wow.


----------



## Ae (Sep 15, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Why? The first one wasn't exactly great. It only did well because it had a ton of young stars. Mainly Sarah Michelle Gellar.



Why not? Nothing wrong with remakes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

I bet your mom wants to do a remake  Mastermistake !


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 15, 2014)

*Source Code*

jake gyllenhaal is trapped in the body of someone much less attractive than jake gyllenhaal. agh! but he saves the day. it's a pretty good movie. solid. should've seen it before now, really


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Source Code fails to stick the landing.  Really good movie though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Source Code fails to stick the landing.  Really good movie though.



because of that scientifically implausible (even by fake science standards) positive ending?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Precisely  .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

?When Tony Stark jump starts a dormant peacekeeping program, things go awry and Earth?s Mightiest Heroes, including Iron Man, Captain America, Thor, The Incredible Hulk, Black Widow and Hawkeye, are put to the ultimate test as they battle to save the planet from destruction at the hands of the villainous Ultron.?

So fucking lazy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

Rukia too late you already put all your chips in this hot mess.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

New Jason Bourne movie?  Is it actually happening?


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope not. The last Bourne movie was a mess, and I didn't even watch it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2014)

what**


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2014)

then how do you know it was a mess


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

What is on your bucket list if you found out you have 5 years to live?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh man.  I would sell my house right now and start traveling.  I think I would spend the last 5 years primarily in Europe.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2014)

Rukia confirmed worst American ever


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2014)

Rukia said:


>



Those sons of bitches have gone and done it now. Fuck it all...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2014)

why are people mad about a bad movie being remade


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what**





Parallax said:


> then how do you know it was a mess




I just know.

I read reviews.

Durr.


By all means, prove me wrong. I'm talking about the Bourne movie w/ Jermey Whatever, the useless fuck from Avengers.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Rukia confirmed worst American ever


Why?  What's wrong with that man?  I would hit up film festivals, I would go to major sporting events, I would eat and drink at famous restaurants.  I would buy the most expensive girl at the poshest brothels.  It would be a good five years dude.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2014)

Rukia you fake ass American don't talk to me


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

I saw the stats over the weekend.  Feel really bad for sama.  He has a terrible connection.


----------



## Detective (Sep 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> why are people mad about a bad movie being remade



Stupidity amongst general viewers is contagious, and since it's an epidemic,we don't need anymore fuel tossed onto the fire.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> why are people mad about a bad movie being remade


It's a bad trend.  And creativity in the industry is being flushed out.

No one is crying about this project in particular.  But it is unnecessary remake number 30.  And there will be more.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

If I had 5 years to live I would sell all my assets, me and the family will visit every country we possible could, we would not only site see but I step inside other people shoes from around the world. I would film this all for youtube.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2014)

Leave your family behind man.  They would slow you down.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 15, 2014)

If you sell your assets, doesn't that means you are gonna leave your family with nothing (aside from various YouTube videos) once you die?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

@Rukia

Naw man, you got to share your last few years. Wouldn't you want to leave a legacy before you go?






Samavarti said:


> If you sell your assets, doesn't that means you are gonna leave your family with nothing (aside from various YouTube videos) once you die?



I said *my* assets not our assets. This is why I 110% support working women in scenarios just like this. My wife doesn't need to depend on me to be the primary bread winner, with us both it give us a huge luxury but that's about it


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2014)

With five years confirmed before death?

Travel anywhere. Explore. Get lost. Take hallucinogens. Keep a diary. Love others, and myself.


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> @Rukia
> 
> Naw man, you got to share your last few years. Wouldn't you want to leave a legacy before you go?
> 
> ...




In 1,000 years, when the Earth can no longer sustain life, greater stories will be lost than some random person's last five years on the planet. So why bother?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 15, 2014)

Grape said:


> In 1,000 years, when the Earth can no longer sustain life, greater stories will be lost than some random person's last five years on the planet. So why bother?



Well it was more or less for family and friends than anything else.


----------



## Grape (Sep 15, 2014)

Nah, it's the desire to be remembered  Goes back into the fear of death..


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with Rukia that family will slow you down. If I have 5 years left, I will probably start murdering people for justice.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

So The Maze Runner trailer intrigues me. Was going to buy the book and check it out and saw that it is a series of books. Are they good?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

I doubt anyone here has read them. Maybe Jena?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2014)

Reviews are quite good so far. I may go see it tonight.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

So someone asked a little while back what movies I was looking forward to for the rest of the year or some such. Well, I was bored the other day and went through some trailers and here is what I got. The top list are ones I will most likely go to theaters for. The middle 2 I am undecided between theatre or dvd and the bottom list is dvd watches. That doesn't include movies I have already missed like Edge of Tomorrow or what have you. 




> A Walk Among the Tombstones
> The Maze Runner
> The Equalizer
> The Hunger Games (wife wants to go)
> ...


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2014)

puppy's so cute I expected a jump scare


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 16, 2014)

that puppy looks a bit retarded

i like them a bit more alert


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 16, 2014)

heh


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Sep 16, 2014)

I always wanted a dog...


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

Huskies the besto


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> I always wanted a dog...



German Shepherd. Just look how handsome mine is.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

eat shit other breeds

what other dogs famously saved people and then had a movie based on them?


----------



## Slice (Sep 16, 2014)

Problem is i dont have time for a dog.
I'm away for most of the day because of work - plus sleeping times there isnt much left.

And if a dog is alone 18 hours a day hes better off somewhere else.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Problem is i dont have time for a dog.
> I'm away for most of the day because of work - plus sleeping times there isnt much left.
> 
> And if a dog is alone 18 hours a day hes better off somewhere else.



True true. Your only other option would be to get 2 so they have each other.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

get a bear


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I agree with Rukia that family will slow you down. If I have 5 years left, I will probably start murdering people for justice.



Unfortunately this is true. Kids especially, I feel like life neds once you have a kid. Unless you're a dead beat, but then you'll have an entitled kid on your hands who'll blame you for all his ills.

Man today was a rough day, one of the kids went crazy and tried to bite my arm off. Have to get Hep B injections.


----------



## teddy (Sep 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



roomie has a shih tzu. spoiled af






The World said:


> get a bear


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 16, 2014)

*Brick Mansions*

Mildly entertaining I guess. Action was decent and there was an okay twist in the plot but some of the dialogue and such was cringeworthy and Walker and whoever the other guy was had no bro chemistry. Probably one of the least likable duos I have ever seen pair up. It ultimately just felt like one giant cliche and the coolest part was watching the non Walker lead do his parkour. Meh.

2.5/5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 16, 2014)

It's surprising what people will spend at the movies.

Last night, I managed to convince a couple to spend 50 bucks on concessions .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2014)

Man the thirst levels in this thread just got weird.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2014)

Coherence - 8/10

nice indie scifi thriller

It plays with an interesting concept, and has a pretty mind bending twist towards the end, few flaws aside

anyone seen this movie?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 16, 2014)

I was about to, but got lazy and decided I should watch tomorrow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 16, 2014)

How the fuck can you be lazy to watch a movie?!?


----------



## Ae (Sep 16, 2014)

Dont want to sit and stare at the screen for 2-3 hours?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 16, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> How the fuck can you be lazy to watch a movie?!?



How the fuck can you not? I'm not always excited to watch any movie that passes my hands


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 17, 2014)

Slow day...


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

Transformers 4 - 5/10

same ol' Michael Bay shlock 

I like how they killed off the annoying jar jar binks of the movie in the first 20mins

rest of the movie was pretty much bullshit

highlights:

stanley tucci's OH MY GOD

dinosaur-formers 

bounty hunter bot blowing stuff up


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Tsj_wTJkQ[/YOUTUBE]

So I guess I saw most of the movie in the trailer

no need to see it now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2014)

Man first Hawkeye now JLaw, only Green Arrow can redeem archers on the big screen.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2014)

How shit is Micheal Bay that even fans didn't like the new Transformers.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2014)

I liked Transformers 3 the most out the franchise

but that's not saying much

and holy shit did Michael Bay really regurgitate the same shit for Optimus Prime to end with like every fucking movie?

Is Michael Bay really writing this autistic script or is a baboon with crayons???


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2014)

mfw Tal is a fan of these films

Fuck you Warudo


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> i don't think there are any.



Really? 

with all the manga sites I presumed there is one or two somewhere


----------



## Butcher (Sep 17, 2014)

The World said:


> I liked Transformers 3 the most out the franchise


I need to watch the last 40 minutes or so of 3 since according to Mag that was amazing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 17, 2014)

But we did watch the last 40 minutes together .

I'm gonna go ahead and DL Extinction and watch the last 40 minutes during my break .


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I need to watch the last 40 minutes or so of 3 since according to Mag that was amazing.



every time you refer to mag, i think...magneto?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2014)

Disney is really milking Star Wars now, a lot of their shows are having Star Wars parodies  

Jane from Tarzan best Animated Female Disney ever created!


----------



## Butcher (Sep 17, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> every time you refer to mag, i think...magneto?


He ain't that cool now .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Jane from Tarzan best Animated Female Disney ever created!


Deserves an honorable mention, but not the best.


----------



## Slice (Sep 17, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_Tsj_wTJkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So I guess I saw most of the movie in the trailer
> 
> no need to see it now



I just realized i never saw a Jennifer Lawrence movie in english and hadn't heard her voice before. Sounds different than i imagines. 

For refrence:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVlKwc4O5F0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Deserves an honorable mention, but not the best.



I swear if you say A princess I'm breaking you're neck!


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2014)

>vid not made available in my country


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I swear if you say A princess I'm breaking you're neck!


I wasn't, but now I'm tempted.


----------



## Slice (Sep 17, 2014)

Best Disney girl is Lilos big sister. 



? said:


> >vid not made available in my country



I hate stuff like that. 

Its was the same trailer for Mockingjay - only in German to show her dub voice (which i quite like).


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2014)

Heh, I was actually gonna say the #1 spot goes to both Lilo and Nani (her sister).


----------



## Butcher (Sep 17, 2014)

? said:


> >vid not made available in my country


Now I know this feel .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gfMLu9EPWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 17, 2014)

Just saw it.

Looks good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm so bored gonna re-watch Cedar Rapids again


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

Slice.  That video isn't available in our countries.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 17, 2014)

Finished Bendis' Daredevil run.

Definitely one of the best comics I've read .


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm not really into action movies but holy fuck that's nice!


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> How shit is Micheal Bay that even fans didn't like the new Transformers.



T4 is the best one and currently the 13th best movie I have seen this year.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2014)

Taleran's right.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVlKwc4O5F0[/YOUTUBE]



The German title is The Tribute from Panem? That's kind of...weird.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gfMLu9EPWY[/YOUTUBE]



i'm watching the shit out of this movie


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2014)

It is REALLY GOOD


----------



## teddy (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like it'd be a blast


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

Should have seen it in Toronto.  They screwed me by not screening it the first week.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 17, 2014)

You screwed yourself by not staying for more than a week. Like any reasonable person would be in a rush to go back to America when they're in Canada


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

I only have so much vacation.  Two weeks were committed to Germany and Switzerland this year.  I had to settle with a one week trip.  I will stay longer next time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 17, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Should have seen it in Toronto.  They screwed me by not screening it the first week.



I apologize on behalf of the TIFF organizers, Rukia. A ball was definitely dropped in terms of shitting the bed with that executive level decision.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2014)

I disagree because it was a perfect note to end on.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

Apologize for Birdman.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2014)

Is there anyone more hyped than Rukia for Birdman?  I'm not convinced that there is.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

I hear that the Guest has a good soundtrack Detective.  I know you love that sort of thing.

Hope we get a song as good as this one:


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Is there anyone more hyped than Rukia for Birdman?  I'm not convinced that there is.


I'm hoping for something similar to Being John Malkovich.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2014)

Yo, Slice 

Sony is reporting a loss of 2.1 billion dollars and one of the reasons is the underperformance of the shit film ASM2 

Good to be right !


The King will return home soon


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2014)

The Protector 2: B-

Even though it's gotten a lot of crap by critics and Tony Jaa fans, I thought it was fine. The fights were good and the CGI was only used when various stunts would've been impossible. With that said, there is a feeling of 'we're only doing this because we're contractually obligated'. I also felt Yanin "Jeeja" Vismistananda ("Chocolate") was underused. Her fights were fine, but she was presented as being Jaa's inferior in martial arts and the character felt superfluous. 

But I better stop there because I have a more formal review to write...and a Stunna to spank.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2014)

[youtube]6ZrsJsvL30g[/youtube]

the Stallone part


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Finished Bendis' Daredevil run.
> 
> Definitely one of the best comics I've read .



Take notes Stunna! 



Jena said:


> The German title is The Tribute from Panem? That's kind of...weird.



German movie names are a strange thing.

The complete titles are:
Die Tribute von Panem: The Hunger Games
Die Tribute von Panem: Catching Fire
Die Tribute von Panem: Mockingjay 1+2

With new franchises book publishers often rename stuff to sell better to a certain demographic. They probably thought that something with a martial title like "Die Hungerspiele" wouldnt attract their prognosed main audience of teenaged girls. Plus they really try to avoid english titles because a lot of teenagers are stupid and dont speak english

So then when they make a movie they use the same name because of brand recognition. At least they often include the original title as a subtitle. (Which creates new problems because the Mockingjay isnt called Mockingjay here and so the title wont mean anything to people that dont knwo the original.)

Fun fact: Before it took off the same happened to Twilight, the books are called:

Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen
Bis(s) zur Mittagsstunde
Bis(s) zum Abendrot
Bis(s) zum Ende der Nacht 

[its a hillariously stupid pun because "Bis" means "until" and "Biss" means "Bite"]

For the movies they added "Die Twilight Saga: ....." before each of thise titles.



Danger Doom said:


> Yo, Slice
> 
> Sony is reporting a loss of 2.1 billion dollars and one of the reasons is the underperformance of ASM2



Thats sad to hear. But at least you and i agreed that it was a great movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2014)

Yo Slice

Yo Slice

Yo Slice


Fuck You!


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

That movie was fucking horrendous.

Even Spider-Man 3 made a huge profit.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2014)

ASM is such a pile of shit. They're the same as Raimi films except with worse acting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2014)

I can't believe Gwen's death played second fiddle to Jamie Fox 


If Marvel gets back the rights to Spiderman films, I hope they reboot with Miles Morales as Spidey


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow*_(2014)_ - 8/10

Easily this year's most surprising blockbuster movie. Was expecting an ordinary action flick and got so much more instead. Clever, intelligent, exciting, entertaining, story really well told, solid solid acting, stunning visual and sound effects, amazing action and quite unpredictable. Must watch!


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2014)

*Batman: The Dark Knight Returns: Part Two*

The tone felt perfect. Very dark and broody with a lot of appropriate violence that sometimes seems to be missing where cartoons are concerned. I am beginning to appreciate DC more and more for not completely selling out to the kids side of things. My main issue here is basically with Superman and everything surrounding him. I didn't care much for his voice actor, I didn't like that he was taking orders from the president instead of doing his own thing and I didn't like the whole political side of things period. It felt very disconnected going from the Joker climax into the next phase even though the 2nd part did offer some good moments. I thought the actual fight between Superman and Batman was interesting and the death and such was handled well, but I can't help thinking it all just didn't even need to be there.

I can't remember exactly how the first one went but I also think if you are going to include so much of Robin you could at least develop the relationship a bit more between her and Batman. Their interactions seemed kind of bland despite the types of situations they found themselves in. Anyway, I would put this in the middle of the pack of the DC movies. There are a few I like better and some I like less.

3/5


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow*_(2014)_ - 8/10
> 
> Easily this year's most surprising blockbuster movie. Was expecting an ordinary action flick and got so much more instead. Clever, intelligent, exciting, entertaining, story really well told, solid solid acting, stunning visual and sound effects, amazing action and quite unpredictable. Must watch!


I think even Cyphon will enjoy it.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think even Cyphon will enjoy it.



Hopefully. I wanted to see this in theaters but never got around to it.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I think even Cyphon will enjoy it.



Now wouldn't THAT be something!

edit; typo


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I can't believe Gwen's death played second fiddle to Jamie Fox
> 
> 
> If Marvel gets back the rights to Spiderman films, I hope they reboot with Miles Morales as Spidey



This is why I hope the series is buried because another fucking reboot


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

I will definitely watch the next one if Emma Stone is the Chameleon.


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> ASM is such a pile of shit. They're the same as Raimi films except with worse acting.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 18, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I can't believe Gwen's death played second fiddle to Jamie Fox



Gwen's death was hilarious .


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2014)

Reboot the series with Gwen Stacy as Spiderwoman.
Cast Emma stone again.
Allofmymoney.jpg

Pic related


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2014)

Would be the best Spider-Man related movie. Would definitely watch.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Still need to read that comic too.

Opted out to read the last issue of Thor- God of Thunder instead.


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2014)

^ It came out just yesterday so you aren't terribly late.
I thought it was really good but could have used more detailed art.

Knowing Marvel they will probably forget about her after the event is over and she will never be seen again.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 18, 2014)

Slice with aneurism inducing ideas, everyone knows Marvel female heroes don't sell tickets 


Miles Morales as Spider-Man, introduce Kane.


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2014)

I would also be fine with Miles. Apart from his origin he is a good character.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> ^ It came out just yesterday so you aren't terribly late.
> I thought it was really good but could have used more detailed art.


I've been pretty hyped for it ever since it was first announced, tbh. 

I thought Gwen was pretty cool in Ultimate Spider-Man. I thought this could be her chance to return to the mainstream verse.

Also, her costume has to be one of the best out of the Spider-Men. I still like 2099's the best.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> I would also be fine with Miles. Apart from his origin he is a good character.



Yeah, Miles' origins are quite boring. The series finally got rolling once he took on Scorpion.


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I thought Gwen was pretty cool in Ultimate Spider-Man. I thought this could be her chance to return to the mainstream verse.



Even when you don't count the Ultimate line they already have two underused Spiderwomen in 616 with Carpenter and Drew. They won't make this a permanent thing.



Magnum Miracles said:


> Yeah, Miles' origins are quite boring. The series finally got rolling once he took on Scorpion.



I never got over that Bendis'  creative idea for an origin story was nearly identical to Peters. Thats so damn lazy. There must be a billion better ways than to use "gets bitten by genetically engineered Oscorp spider again".


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

Someone named Morales as Spider-man?  

Seriously though.  I'm not interested in anything Marvel or DC has done in the last twenty years.  It's bad enough that Marvel has been using their Ultimate brand so much.  I'm definitely out if they try to introduce a new Spider-man.


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

I'd watch a reboot done by Raimi.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

Raimi needs to work on the sequel to Drag Me To Hell.


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2014)

Rukia completely skipping modern Marvel and DC? 
There actually is quite goos stuff to be found (but i have to admit they pump out quite a lot of shit)

Just today i re-read "Iron Man: Demon in a bottle".
Its so damn hard to enjoy those old comics because of the omnipresent thought balloons and insane amounts of exposition / narration. Its just silly to read no matter how good the story is.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its so damn hard to enjoy those old comics because of the omnipresent thought balloons and insane amounts of exposition / narration. Its just silly to read no matter how good the story is.


I know .

Jamie Delano's Hellblazer was pretty damn mediocre just due to Constantine's shitty narration. 

Luckily, Garth Ennis made Hellblazer much much better.


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Kind of why i liked alan moore's swamp thing. narration read more like a poem instead of a script


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

swamp thing da besto


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT3dyanB3pk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIpeIl6Pd2Q[/YOUTUBE]

I'm all in


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

RPGs are extremely time consuming and often, if not all the time, retarded. 

No offense


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2014)

*Robocop (1987)*

para recommended i watch this. i don't regret it. an engaging action movie with a great satirical edge to it and some classic 80s action absurdities. "dick...YOU'RE FIRED!"


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> RPGs are extremely time consuming and often, if not all the time, retarded.
> 
> No offense



you'd be wrong, but that's okay


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Is this actually your first Robocop watch Luc?

I wish I was warudo. I wasted plenty of time on those fucks.


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> RPGs are extremely time consuming and often, if not all the time, retarded.
> 
> No offense





The World said:


> you'd be wrong, but that's okay




Nah, I'd say that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Is this actually your first Robocop watch Luc?



yes


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't mind the time consumption so long as there is actual shit to do


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

I remember playing the Robocop game on NES.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

@Luc- I have to say I'm genuinely surprised.

@B- Even that way, I'd say there are better things to waste your time with. But to each their own I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

Played the Dick Tracy game on the NES.


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2014)

you've been playing the wrong RPGs then


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

World is right about RPG's.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Then they're all wrong and my point is still valid.


----------



## teddy (Sep 18, 2014)

On the concept of time wasters i don't think it really matters unless you're dealing with garbage that shouldn't see the light of day. have no regret about the time i spent on baldur's gate 2, morrowind, and fallout 2...


...but whatevs


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Played the Dick Tracy game on the NES.




Holy shit, we did to. Forgot there was one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2014)

Nothing about those final fantasy games can impress me though.  They have been working on XV for about 10 years.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 18, 2014)

hey, stunna

google liya kebede


----------



## Grape (Sep 18, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> hey, stunna
> 
> google liya kebede




I find it ironic that an Ethiopian is wealthy and famous _because_ they're underweight, and that's attractive in the fashion scene.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2014)

she's cute, yeah


----------



## Ae (Sep 18, 2014)

Way too old


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2014)

surprised you didn't say "way too dark"


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm glad Luc enjoyed Robocop


----------



## Butcher (Sep 19, 2014)

*Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex - Solid State Society* - It seemed like fanservice to me. 

The plot was what you'd expect of GitS....but it seems like I've seen it all before in the SAC TV series. Its not near as good as SAC or 2nd GIG was. Not as good as the first movie either. Of course, better than that shit Innocence .

Motoko was also boring as always. I never did understand why she is so popular. Out of the GitS cast, she has always been my least favorite. 

Rating - *6.7/10*


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

butcher with that basic taste

























haven't seen the movie doe so I can't say


----------



## Butcher (Sep 19, 2014)

The World said:


> haven't seen the movie doe so I can't say


I guess you know what movie you need to see now .


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been watching the Arise OVA series

great stuff

reminds me of the SAC series


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

If I gave you a job as security paying you 10000 an hour working at Freddy's pizzaria for 5 nights would you accept the job!?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

Good job Scotland.  You avoided making a terrible mistake.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 19, 2014)

*GitS: Solid State Society*- It did tread familiar territory, but I did enjoy it. Dat Batou .

*My rating: 7/10*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

Ghost in the Shell is amazing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

GiTS is fantastic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

I hope DCCU remake Steel, maybe cast will smith as John Irons.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

I just left a comment on my ex-classmate's fb page saying that his younger sister (whom I don't know personally) is cute. 

Must have creeped him out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I just left a comment on my ex-classmate's fb page saying that his younger sister (whom I don't know personally) is cute.
> 
> Must have creeped him out.



Yasha, why?!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

uh, yeah


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Dat loneliness


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Lucy - _D-_

Only watched this because this was the only hollywood movie playing in Gangnam (There were others but they were old movies me and my buddies have watched) and watching korean movies is not an option with the lack of subtitles. It's a big mistake. Awful, this is besson at arguably his most ambitious in quite sometime yet he fell into a new low. It's surprisingly not just an action movie like i thought it would but rather also besson aiming to transcend the genre to the point of making the third act a 2001 look-alike (Besson stated 2001 was his inspiration for the movie). But ultimately i couldn't care about its lofty ambitions, it was too dumb to make a point and it felt half-baked.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

For all it's worth i'm glad choi min-sik had a sizable role in the movie.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

D- is too harsh, Tyler. Lucy is entertaining. 



Magnum Miracles said:


> Yasha, why?!



Because his younger sister is cute. Totally my type.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Am i the only one expecting choi-min-sik's character to also take the drug?


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm starting to understand Warudo and enno's obsession with korean ladies, i have seen quite a few birds in Seoul. 

They are so cute trying hard to speak english


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

oh shit Tyler is alive


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I'm starting to understand Warudo and enno's obsession with korean ladies, i have seen quite a few birds in Seoul.
> 
> They are so cute trying hard to speak english


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I'm starting to understand Warudo and enno's obsession with korean ladies, i have seen quite a few birds in Seoul.
> 
> They are so cute trying hard to speak english



Go to Jeju. You will see what real Koreans look like.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

why so many invisi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

I never died, Warudo

why does Yasha hate Koreans so much


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I never died, Warudo
> 
> why does Yasha hate Koreans so much



Despise is the better word. They are incredibly shallow and materialistic.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

never change Yasha :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

The only women Warudo  or Enno sees are Korean. So that means Warudo never seen a chick in his life in Brooklyn.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

that makes sense


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> never change Yasha :33



There are many Korean parents who send their children for plastic surgery. It's a twisted society.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Go to Jeju. You will see what real Koreans look like.



i know dawg i wanna go to the love land 

That will be a second priority after busan but i hope i can still make it

Incheon too


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

I see Eno lurking

his Koreaboo senses were tingling


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Warudo i'm in the club


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Also the DMZ area.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Korean girls are surprisingly decent drinkers. I guess that's a plus point.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Despise is the better word. They are incredibly shallow and materialistic.



so just like America and the rest of civilized society



TylerDurden said:


> i know dawg i wanna go to the love land
> 
> That will be a second priority after busan but i hope i can still make it
> 
> Incheon too


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Also the DMZ area.



those look like prostitutes/hooker catalog 

I'm guessing you're a regular


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Korean girls are surprisingly decent drinkers. I guess that's a plus point.



Nope - Maintenance cost!


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> Warudo i'm in the club


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Warudo how much space does your Koreans pics take up on your harddrive?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

smh this thread sometimes


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

How do you find the food in Korea, Tyler? My parents hated it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

:33


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Taeyeon should have been born in Japan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha didn't you use to Rock Korean sets?


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Warudo how much space does your Koreans pics take up on your harddrive?



I don't have anything in any saved folders

all of it is saved in my history on firefox from various tumblr sites and googling I've done over the past few months


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

blu ray movies anime and porn take up too much space for me to have the shitton of kpop idols on my drive


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

This? She is American.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Fuck you yasha


Korean's are hideously materialistic and shallow though, no lies there.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How do you find the food in Korea, Tyler? My parents hated it.



pretty good as long as you pick the right restaurants, i'm a fan of korean bulgogi especially since i've found a restaurant that serves it spicy.

got a pretty good chicken restaurant near where i live too


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

I've started getting into sushi even doe I aint no weiboooooooooooooo


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Fuck you yasha
> 
> 
> Korean's are hideously materialistic and shallow though, no lies there.



I gave up the foolish hope of there being an exception the day Taeyeon chose this guy over Pudding.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

I hate sushi. I really don't find Japanese cuisine impressive. Indian, French, Chinese, Thai>>>


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I gave up the foolish hope of there being an exception the day Taeyeon chose this guy over Pudding.



She has shit tier taste, what do you expect.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> pretty good as long as you pick the right restaurants, i'm a fan of korean bulgogi especially since i've found a restaurant that serves it spicy.
> 
> got a pretty good chicken restaurant near where i live too



I found their cuisine lack of flavour in general.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> This? She is American.



I miss old tiffany before the surgery or whatever she did


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

haven't had much Thai food but from what I've tasted it sucks


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I found their cuisine lack of flavour in general.



Korean flavours are too simple and too many soup based dishes. I don't care for it. Also do not like Kimchi. I had some once, awful.

American cuisine though, worst of all time.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

So I heard that by 2100 that Sudanese population will be nearing a billion. I'm sorry but can they just drop Ebola there.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm still trying to find some good Korean ramen. I've been living in Seoul for a month and i haven't gotten some good noodles here. 

But the rest of the cuisine is decent, i can survive on it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Tyler heard any kpop yet


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Kimchi, yucks!

There is no such thing as American cuisine.


Thai tomyam and fried rice are nice. And I like Indian naan and curry.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

Of course a rube like Eno would hate Japanese food


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

TylerDurden said:


> I'm still trying to find some good Korean ramen. I've been living in Seoul for a month and i haven't gotten some good noodles here.
> 
> But the rest of the cuisine is decent, i can survive on it.



How is their jajangmyeon? Have always wanted to taste it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Of course a rube like Eno would hate Japanese food



It's just too bland for me. I prefer East Asian sea food. Atleast they season it.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

some sistar probably but tbh i'm still not that big on k-pop, listening due to peer pressure


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How is their jajangmyeon? Have always wanted to taste it.



haven't tasted it, i see it a lot doe


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

sistar is good stuff

suzy? nope


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's just too bland for me. *I prefer East Asian* sea food. Atleast they season it.



wut ?


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Kimchi, yucks!
> 
> There is no such thing as American cuisine.
> 
> ...



i can only eat kimchi with bread


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

Takoyaki is the besto

dis rube Enno


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

american cuisine


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2014)

fried chicken and pizza

finger lickin good you ungrateful fucks


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 19, 2014)

japanese ramen is da goat


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

You know there are different regions of America where different styles of cuisine exist. BBQ, soul food, southern food in general is pretty much off the chain.

Hell, there's even a sushi place here with Mexican infusion.

I'd still rather eat Indian/Pakistani foods 24/7 though


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Warudo with dat class


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

"American Cuisine" sounds funny to me since most of our meals come from different parts of the world.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Seriously like 50% of my diet ,when I'm home, consist of seafood, mostly Asian cuisine.


I drew the line when my in laws family tried to feed me a dish with a fish that's still alive.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I drew the line when my in laws family tried to feed me a dish with a fish that's still alive.



My great-grandparents on my mom's side used to cook and eat a whole sheep's head. Eyes, tongue, brain, skin...all of it.

nope.jpg


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Jena said:


> My great-grandparents on my mom's side used to cook and eat a whole sheep's head. Eyes, tongue, brain, skin...all of it.
> 
> nope.jpg


Do you have some Irish in you?


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Do you have some Irish in you?



A little, but they weren't Irish. They were from a farming village in Sicily.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Can someone recommend me a good recent movie? I'd prefer something "dynamic"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Doctor Who the Movie


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Doctor Who the Movie


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm not sure what I expected


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

watch it then


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

what exactly does dynamic mean in this context?

fast-paced?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, something intense to keep me on the edge of my seat(not necessarily that extreme). I haven't been into dramas and slow-paced movies lately, get me bored rather quickly.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Can someone recommend me a good recent movie? I'd prefer something "dynamic"



You're Next was really good, if you haven't seen it already.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, something intense to keep me on the edge of my seat(not necessarily that extreme). I haven't been into dramas and slow-paced movies lately, get me bored rather quickly.



The Hunt.

10char


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Yeah, something intense to keep me on the edge of my seat(not necessarily that extreme). I haven't been into dramas and slow-paced movies lately, get me bored rather quickly.



Satantango.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Jena said:


> You're Next was really good, if you haven't seen it already.


I looked this up just minutes ago. That pretty much seals it.


Ennoea said:


> The Hunt.
> 
> 10char



Seent it :/


----------



## Butcher (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like finishing Days of Future Past will have to wait until tomorrow .

Only had around 10 minutes left in it too. 

I will also say this is better than First Class....slightly. The plot is definitely better than First Class, but the characters are weak compared to First Class.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> Satantango.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

You guys should play _Five nights at Freddy's_


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

Sama is a funny guy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I will also say this is better than First Class....slightly. The plot is definitely better than First Class, but the characters are weak compared to First Class.



Agreed **


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Gesy still wearin Grape sets


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Actually...you may be right this time.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Gesy with them Grape responses


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

I might be going to Chandler, Arizona next month. Any nice places to go in Arizona? Besides Grand Canyon.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Is this your first trip to the USA?


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Gesy still wearin Grape sets




Yeah, I'd probably use that one as well.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Is this your first trip to the USA?



Yes.  Business trip.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2014)

Have you seen Chaser? That's tense. So is I Saw the Devil I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

You're Next is a fun movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

one of my favorite films of 2013


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

Hope the Guest is as good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I might be going to Chandler, Arizona next month. Any nice places to go in Arizona? Besides Grand Canyon.



Nah, that's pretty much it. Guess you could go  try to party in Phoenix, but it's nothing special over there.

Not sure if you have time or if you're too far, but could be a decent idea to check out Vegas.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

Rent a boat and go out on Lake Mead.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish eel was boneless.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Rukia do you have any info on when The Guest is supposed to come out? IMDb is saying 17th September but I can't find shit on it's release. I want this pirated ASAfuckingP


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I wish eel was boneless.


i wish you were boneless


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Rukia do you have any info on when The Guest is supposed to come out? IMDb is saying 17th September but I can't find shit on it's release. I want this pirated ASAfuckingP



going by how long it took for me to find a good copy of You're Next, Im guessing around the year's end .


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, Vegas is a bit far. 5-6 hours from where I work.

Lake Mead looks like a plain reservoir where people fish.

I'm excited to see The Wave in Grand Canyon but the place looks remote and I am not sure if it's a good idea to hike there alone.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> going by how long it took for me to find a good copy of You're Next, Im guessing around the year's end .



Hmm, that sounds fair.


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

Guardians isn't supposed to come out on DVD until December.

What kind of horse shit is this? And where the fuck are the decent rips?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> i wish you were boneless



You meant spineless?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Grape said:


> Guardians isn't supposed to come out on DVD until December.


DVDs are delayed because of piracy, especially on big movies like GotG.


> What kind of horse shit is this? *And where the fuck are the decent rips?*



DVDs aren't out yet so just TS and cam.


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You meant spineless?



No, he meant butchered. Stop implying you have a spine.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> Rukia do you have any info on when The Guest is supposed to come out? IMDb is saying 17th September but I can't find shit on it's release. I want this pirated ASAfuckingP


It's out in the US, but only in 17 theatres in the entire country.  Two weeks from now is when the wide release happens.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

It's a relief knowing, thanks. Now I don't have to check on piratebay every day.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> i wish you were boneless



well, he's spineless. that's a start


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> DVDs are delayed because of piracy, especially on big movies like GotG.



Is that why the more popular a film is the longer it takes to go on dvd?

I myself always wondered about that, but how does delaying the inevitable help reduce piracy?


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

They get to milk more, especially impatient people.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

This boneless/spineless talk got me thinking about how boneless chicken is the best thing to happen to food since  the invention of peanut butter.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2014)

Arsenal is going to dominate tomorrow.  Three or more victory.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Arsenal are drawing or losing against villa tomorrow, calling it.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh shit. My ex-classmate unfriended me and his sister changed her facebook setting to private mode.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Oh shit. My ex-classmate unfriended me and his sister changed her facebook setting to private mode.



what's the missing part of the story? you used the "download" fb option on one of his sister's bikini pics?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

I commented on his fb page that I found his younger sister really cute. I don't know his sister personally. Just browsed through her photo album, and it was a sincere compliment. I'm sorry he took it the wrong way.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

Fucking Yasha


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

man

autism in technicolour


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Luckily I saved the photos.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

So if you could live one of these realities which will it be?

Fantasy Adventure
science fiction 
Western Comic
Manga
Super Natural
Steam Punk


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> This boneless/spineless talk got me thinking about how boneless chicken is the best thing to happen to food since  the invention of peanut butter.




Boneless chicken is bland.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

This is why we couldn't work out Grape



Danger Doom said:


> So if you could live one of these realities which will it be?
> 
> Fantasy Adventure
> science fiction
> ...



I find it weird you mixed genres with forms of literature, is there no such thing as a syfy manga?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So if you could live one of these realities which will it be?
> 
> Fantasy Adventure
> science fiction
> ...


I'd need more information before making a decision.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So if you could live one of these realities which will it be?
> 
> Fantasy Adventure
> science fiction
> ...



Fantasy Adventure every day of the week.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Never change, Yasha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

please change radically and permanently, yasha


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

That guy is being over-sensitive and over-protective of his sister smh.


I guess I can resonate with this.


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

Totally watching Guardians on stream with a cam version. I watched the first Harry Potter from a cam source. 

There are numerous ways they could counter piracy and make more money than they already are. Their effort is frustrating, but it's not going to make me watch a film alone in a cinema, or wait like eight months to watch the fucking thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is why we couldn't work out Grape
> 
> 
> 
> I find it weird you mixed genres with forms of literature, is there no such thing as a syfy manga?



What I meant is how the entire world is displayed.

Manga/anime tend to have its own set of rules and shit compared to your typical syfy.


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I guess I can resonate with this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd need more information before making a decision.



What you want to know bud? Ask away


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

What kind of manga? Am I fodder?


----------



## Grape (Sep 19, 2014)

Probably shounen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> What kind of manga? Am I fodder?



It can be any type or style of Japanese comics but it has to have all the tropes. 

You can be fodder or you can be the lead character.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

If I had to choose it would either  be 

Manga in a Outlaw Star like verse 

Or 

Fantasy in a Zelda like verse


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be in a sci-fi: a companion of the Doctor's. :33


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'll be in a sci-fi: a companion of the Doctor's. :33


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

you got a problem?

you need to squat up?


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you got a problem?
> 
> *you need to squat up?*



Haha, Stunna is back to his old lingo again, after profusely denying coming up with the concept earlier this year. 

In other news.... what's up KT?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

stunna and the doctor are gonna do it

groundbreaking stuff

tumblr will go mad


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd pick what ever universe where I never die.


So...I guess Western Comics


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

How progressive


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

gonna progress right up stunna's ass


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> stunna and the doctor are gonna do it
> 
> groundbreaking stuff
> 
> tumblr will go mad


say it again we gonna squat up

word on my set


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought Detective was kidnapped!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'd pick what ever universe where I never die.
> 
> 
> So...I guess Western Comics



But all the women close to you will


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> gonna progress right up stunna's ass





Stunna said:


> say it again we gonna squat up
> 
> word on my set



it appears i already have


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

you can't see me, but I've risen, gotten down, and squatted up


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> I thought Detective was kidnapped!



Been travelling like crazy dude. Going out to business dinners each night, and coming back at like 2300. Then back at work for 0730 

Your VM the other day, about how that one dude trolled the fuck out of Luca, and exposed the true nature of what rustles his young self, was like the only NF post I've made other than 1 or 2 with Rukia, since the weekend.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Word on my set, he says.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

well, the doctor appreciates your ass-toning efforts


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

stunna in a month's time:


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

I've got backs for days tho


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've got backs for days tho



It's still called a love handle if it's a roll of fat attached to your lower back, though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've got backs for days tho



*raises an eyebrow


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Dat Jawline, though


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I've got backs for days tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Well ive seen the Nick Fury photo and can confirm that he does have "backs for days".


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well ive seen the Nick Fury photo and can confirm that he does have "backs for days".



He can't use the superhero utility fanny pack as an excuse, cause Nick Fury doesn't believe in accessories.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

bruh you didn't even see my back side in that picture, shut up


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

oh so it just means he's got a big ass...


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Also, since when has Gesy become a gay pedofile hentai fan? I question the logic behind his signature.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

"Backs for days"?

Is there a cannibalism joke in there?


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> bruh you didn't even see my back side in that picture, shut up



The pixel resolution technology to properly capture such a large scale land mass may be available in 2027.

928928398293829839829382983928329893289328 x 9293982983928392893


... in Ultra 4K quality.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

i'm so tired of stunna's hipster slang


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

watching reruns of this
dat casual racism


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

luc never heard  "baby got back" before ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna types like a fat fuck tho


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

whatever that means


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Jena, I shall officially land in your territory next week. I expect greatness from Minnesota, so I hope it doesn't let me down.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2014)

*The Guest*

This ended up being different from my expectations but not in a bad way.  

The plot isn't going to impress anyone, it's there to move the story from point A to point B and it does a decent enough job of this.  The acting isn't going to win awards but I wasn't given reason to complaint about it.

Anyways, what this movie does really well is building up the viewer's anticipation.  Through the use of Dan Steven's presence, some nice camera work, and fantastic music the movie effortlessly made me get pumped up each time we sensed that shit was going to do down.  Whether the movie delivers or not on those buildups is something that each person will have to judge for themselves.  I wasn't blown away by anything but I did enjoy the moments when shit went down.  I did dislike a moment near the end when Dan Steven's character is hit by the idiot bat and does something that is a bit out of character for him but the ending somewhat blunts the damage of that moment.    

Overall the movie was a fun experience and worth the trip to Lincoln Square 13 but it never really reaches true greatness.

4/5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

What if the reason behind Yasha's trip to the states is to ruin a possible rendezvous between Detective and Jena?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Lowest obesity rate - 19.6%? What? 

No wonder Africa is having famine problem.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2014)

The Maze Runner: B+

I actually liked this more than the Hunger Games, although I felt the 'why' was inadequately explained.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> watching reruns of this
> dat casual racism



Naveen isn't even black...



Detective said:


> Jena, I shall officially land in your territory next week. I expect greatness from Minnesota, so I hope it doesn't let me down.



Well, I like Minnesota but I'm biased. I hope you enjoy your trip!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

true


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What if the reason behind Yasha's trip to the states is to ruin a possible rendezvous between Detective and Jena?



If there's anyone I want to meet up with in US, it's VBD.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> luc never heard  "baby got back" before ?



"backs for days"? c'mon that's not a thing people say. and anyway, you'd say BACK for days if you were basing it off baby got back. not backs. what, he has multiple butts? he's some mutant butt-monster? jabba the butt?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2014)

people do say it, shut up


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 19, 2014)

whatever you say, jabba


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> If there's anyone I want to meet up with in US, it's VBD.



Naturally, one would make the logical assumption that if you were to ever visit Canada, we would meet up, and hilarious hijinx and shenanigans would ensue.


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Stunna said:


> people do say it, shut up


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Naturally, one would make the logical assumption that if you were to ever visit Canada, we would meet up, and hilarious hijinx and shenanigans would ensue.



Of course, mate. You're the second person I want to meet up with in Canada, after Ellen Page.


----------



## Detective (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Of course, mate. You're the second person I want to meet up with in Canada, after Ellen Page.



I would expect nothing less of you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 19, 2014)

Detective said:


> Naturally, one would make the logical assumption that if you were to ever visit Canada, we would meet up, and hilarious hijinx and shenanigans would ensue.



What a brave soul


----------



## Parallax (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha is harmless


----------



## Yasha (Sep 19, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What a brave soul



I don't eat people, Gesy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 19, 2014)

Yasha wouldn't make it pass Immigration if he came to Canada.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ssQEbUuNm8Y[/YOUTUBE]

The Adam West is great.

I'm.. Batman?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 20, 2014)

Yasha is as harmless as a evil looking clown carrying a mallet in a dark tunnel.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 20, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha is as harmless as a evil looking clown carrying a mallet in a dark tunnel.



.

Speedy Jag.

Y U no post in teh cafe convo thread, no more?

:WOW


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I don't eat people, Gesy.



So what _do_ you do with the body once the deed is done?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2014)

Noah: B

It was pretty good, but not as good as it thought it was. The primary problem is that it has no target audience. It changes too much to appease the Christian crowds and it's too preachy to appease everyone else. I thought there was a good amount of dramatic tension though and while it was slow, I was never bored. Some moments are just downright poetic. But it is held back by some cliches, some...baffling ideas that aren't even supported by the Bible...or if they are, then they're obscure references (stone giants?). 

I honestly felt like this would've made a better mini-series than a movie, as characters whom we are supposed to care for are so underdeveloped that you don't really care. But when it strikes gold, you are so enamored by its beauty that you don't even care about its flaws that much...or at least that was my reaction. Good, not great, but worth a watch.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Noah: B
> 
> It was pretty good, but not as good as it thought it was. The primary problem is that it has no target audience. It changes too much to appease the Christian crowds and it's too preachy to appease everyone else. I thought there was a good amount of dramatic tension though and while it was slow, I was never bored. Some moments are just downright poetic. But it is held back by some cliches, some...baffling ideas that aren't even supported by the Bible...or if they are, then they're obscure references (stone giants?).
> 
> I honestly felt like this would've made a better mini-series than a movie, as characters whom we are supposed to care for are so underdeveloped that you don't really care. But when it strikes gold, you are so enamored by its beauty that you don't even care about its flaws that much...or at least that was my reaction. Good, not great, but worth a watch.




I still need to see this, but I'm worried it's going to tarnish Aronofsky's sterling record


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Movie was never meant for Christians

it was Aronofsky trolling

it was based off Jewish mysticism and the Kabbalah


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> I still need to see this, but I'm worried it's going to tarnish Aronofsky's sterling record



I don't think it's as good as his other works. 

Part of me feels like Aronofsky shouldn't be messing around with a big budget, as at times it feels significantly...small? I dunno, but at times you could tell he was having difficulty breaking his low budget mentality based on how certain scenes are framed. 

It's a bit too...Hollywood to be Aronofsky and a bit too Aronofsky to be Hollywood, but I guess that's okay because "Noah" does have its own identity for it. Not too safe, but not too risky either.


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> So if you could live one of these realities which will it be?
> 
> Fantasy Adventure
> science fiction
> ...



Lets add Science-Fantasy and it would be my choice.



~Gesy~ said:


> Is that why the more popular a film is the longer it takes to go on dvd?
> 
> I myself always wondered about that, but how does delaying the inevitable help reduce piracy?





Grape said:


> There are numerous ways they could counter piracy and make more money than they already are. Their effort is frustrating, but it's not going to make me watch a film alone in a cinema, or wait like eight months to watch the fucking thing.



Those problems. 

Just imagine movies opening in cinemas 3-6 months after the US.
Then 9 months to a year after that they are available to rent at a rental store.
Then another 6-12 months later you are able to buy them as home video.

Because thats how it was not long ago.



Grape said:


> I still need to see this, but I'm worried it's going to tarnish Aronofsky's sterling record



It did.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 20, 2014)

Noah was boring although it did have an interesting style.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Liverbird (Sep 20, 2014)

I didn't know you were into the right kind of music Rukia.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

DoFP- Only 10 minutes left, because my laptop died before I could finish the rest of it. Anyway, really good movie. Better than First Class too .

*My rating: 8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Nope.  Not true.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I was shocked by the new Jennifer Lopez video.  The song was awful.  But I didn't know Iggy had that kind of booty.  I still have doubts though.  Was it enhanced?  Was some clever camera work involved?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

smh**


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Yeah Stunna.  I can't figure it out either.  smh.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Arsenal is going to dominate tomorrow.  Three or more victory.


     .


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hHXtiIm6ug[/YOUTUBE]

this looks interesting and really creepy

don't know why they had to change the main character into the archetypal beta nerd but whatever


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Schalke came back Slice.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

D'awwww


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hHXtiIm6ug[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this looks interesting and really creepy
> 
> don't know why they had to change the main character into the archetypal beta nerd but whatever



When am I going to get my Franken Fran anime?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

never


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I was shocked by the new Jennifer Lopez video.  The song was awful.  But I didn't know Iggy had that kind of booty.  I still have doubts though.  Was it enhanced?  Was some clever camera work involved?



Can't believe JLo's body can still compete with girls half her age.

Video was awesome


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Didn't realize Rukia was part Mexican


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Speaking of JLo

[YOUTUBE]YrE97rY7ZKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Jlo is puerto rican huey


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> Jlo is puerto rican huey



Ever since she played Selena, she's Mexican in my eyes


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Video was awesome



Its such a shit song.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> this looks interesting and really creepy
> 
> don't know why they had to change the main character into the archetypal beta nerd but whatever


Its from the same mangaka who writes Historie.

From what my other forumites tell me, the dude writes some weird shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Ever since she played Selena, she's Mexican in my eyes



shes more pure than you you brazilian mudblood mutt


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> shes more pure than you you brazilian mudblood mutt



In this day and age it helps having white genes in you


----------



## Yasha (Sep 20, 2014)

I would rather have Jewish genes.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its such a shit song.



She's a shit artist, so that's hardly surprising.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't listened to the song

feels good


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I would rather have Jewish genes.



It's cute that you think the Germans are finished


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

If Para listen to that song he probably wouldn't been able to have sex for the next decade.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I haven't listened to the song
> 
> feels good



watch the video, put it on mute

problem solved


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> Its such a shit song.



eh...the majority of club tracks are shit, it's purpose has more to do with the melody than lyrical content.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxtIRArhVD4[/YOUTUBE]

jesus 45-46 and with an ass that's probably better than 90% of the female population

this is where being rich as fuck becomes a huge perk in life

if her music career hasn't tanked yet she could definitely moonlight as a stripper


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> eh...the majority of club tracks are shit, it's purpose has more to do with the melody than lyrical content.



it's purpose has more to do with ASS


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

is that a bald Triple H?


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

I-I'm choked up



...no all i need is for arsenal to come away with a blow out and i'm good


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

that smiley looks kinda creepy tbh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

WARNING!!! WARNING!!!! Warudo thirst level reaching unprecedented levels!


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxtIRArhVD4[/YOUTUBE]



Looks like someone just watched the Anaconda and Stupid Hoe videos....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Damn B....


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> Looks like someone just watched the Anaconda and Stupid Hoe videos....



I looked up the latter since I've never heard of it

worth it for the youtube comments


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena should show these tacky hoes how to really twerk!!!


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I looked up the latter since I've never heard of it
> 
> worth it for the youtube comments



How have you gone this long without Stupid Hoe in your life?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

yasha levels rising


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> Looks like someone just watched the Anaconda and Stupid Hoe videos....



Seriously though, after watching the Anaconda video, my first thought was "WTF did I just watch? And is Sir Mix A Lot rolling over in his grave.... if's not dead yet"

These videos might as well just be watched on mute.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> How have you gone this long without Stupid Hoe in your life?



I don't like Minaj's music so I don't listen to it.  I also rarely ever actually listen to the radio


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> How have you gone this long without Stupid Hoe in your life?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVIaFqEPVak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Some of these chicks reboot their careers with a sex tape while others reboot it with ass shaking


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

>mfw someone on the comments says this is not even original


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Beyonc? and Shakira did it before


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

rihanna is just beyonce-lite so same thing


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

that's not the O-face one


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Rihanna face tho


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2mwFyUNV0x4[/YOUTUBE]

Can't wait for the 14 speaker 2015 version of this system in my ride. So fucking precise and aesthetic too. The surround sound system raises up from the dash. Currently the best sound clarity efficency in the world.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

If only shakira if only


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

BTW, has Gesy explained why he is into gay pedo anime hentai now, as showcased in his signature? I didn't know he was a Yaoi DBZ fan. Jena is probably ecstatic that she has a fellow user who can relate to her favourite passtimes.


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Dude, I am a gearhead(cars), music lover, and technology geek. If you combine all these into an aesthetical package, of course I would get emotional.
> 
> :33



I just want a Tesla


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm apparently trying to be Grape 2.0


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Naw Detective I didn't take you for that kind of guy to put a huge sound system in his car.

I have one in mines, but that an impala.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm apparently trying to be Grape 2.0



  



Danger Doom said:


> Naw Detective I didn't take you for that kind of guy to put a huge sound system in his car.
> 
> I have one in mines, but that an impala.



It came standard with the car, so I'm going to maximize it's usage.


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

I hope you're not one of those guys that blast their sound systems D


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

That feel when your whole car begins to vibrate from the head splitting sounds coming from your sound system.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> Not too safe, but not too risky either.



Pretty much what I'm afraid of. I'm sure I will watch it at some point, but for the time being I have to pretend it doesn't exist 



Slice said:


> Those problems.
> 
> Just imagine movies opening in cinemas 3-6 months after the US.
> Then 9 months to a year after that they are available to rent at a rental store.
> ...



What? You couldn't own a video until after it was put out for rent? That's fucked.

Arghhhhh. A RON OF SKY! WHY?


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Naw Detective I didn't take you for that kind of guy to put a huge sound system in his car.
> 
> I have one in mines, but that an impala.




For someone who hates Mexicans, you're pretty fuckin' Mexican.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I hope you're not one of those guys that blast their sound systems D



Nah, but I am one of those guys who fine tunes and gains access to the audio system's spec and settings, in order to adjust and create different theatre listening modes. Just blasting the speakers is stupid, and I absolutely hate idiots who do it while rolling down all their windows.

The interior cabin is soundproofed, so all the noise reduction makes it a smooth ride. I can still hear outside, though, for safety reasons.



~Gesy~ said:


> That feel when your whole car begins to vibrate from the head splitting sounds coming from your sound system.



I actually did a penny test at the dealership on a Mythos Black version of the car. The system was blasting after synching to my Note III, but the fucking penny didn't even drop/slide off the dash from the vibrations. 

Sooooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I just want a Tesla



This guy knows what's up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

You in the twin cities detective? I was working around there for a few weeks myself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

this Stupid Hoe song...is this real life?


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> You in the twin cities detective? I was working around there for a few weeks myself.



Yeah dude. Getting in there on this upcoming Monday for business meetings. Leaving on Saturday.

Jena's already hooked me up with some great places to visit after work, for dinner, and other shenanigans. Including pointing out her favourite sextoy & erotic bookstore. She's such a troll.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> This guy knows what's up.



adee kept telling me to buy the Tesla Model S, which is around 58k Canadian after all the goverment sponsored environmental rebates, but only reason I didn't get it, is because there is not enough power stations built across the Canada or the US yet. 

That's my next car for sure, though. They said in 2-3 years, every state and province will have multiple power access points.

It can go 480 miles on a single charge. But you're fucked right now, if you want to take a long ass trip outside a metro city.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah dude. Getting in there on this upcoming Monday for business meetings. Leaving on Saturday.
> 
> Jena's already hooked me up with some great places to visit after work, for dinner, and other shenanigans. Including pointing out her favourite sextoy & erotic bookstore. She's such a troll.



They have a decent theater scene up there (I guess Minny is down there for you ), you should check out if they have any good shows playing.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

That's why you buy a motorcycle, Detective.

Gosh.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Driving motorcycles in cold places sucks.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> They have a decent theater scene up there (I guess Minny is down there for you ), you should check out if they have any good shows playing.



Haha, technically Minny is more north than Toronto. It's about 5-6 hours away from Winnipeg, Manitoba. And thanks, I'll definitely check out the theatre scene if I get a chance.

Jena's list was fucking awesome. A lot of good recommendations.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> That's why you buy a motorcycle, Detective.
> 
> Gosh.





Violent By Design said:


> Driving motorcycles in cold places sucks.



Once again, VBD is on point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

You want to see a sound system my old neighbor, cut out holes in his trunk so he can put 3 30" speakers faced down.

Feels like an earthquake when he's rolling.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Yeah dude. Getting in there on this upcoming Monday for business meetings. Leaving on Saturday.
> 
> Jena's already hooked me up with some great places to visit after work, for dinner, and other shenanigans. Including pointing out her favourite sextoy & erotic bookstore. She's such a troll.



Um I found victorian-era porn at that bookstore once. So obviously it's important.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Imma build this bike one day


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> Um I found victorian-era porn at that bookstore once. So obviously it's important.



Of course. I was obviously making a joke from your initial PM joke. 

What's interesting is that, in modern England, even centuries later, they apparently still follow the same quaint and dry sexual activity practices, because anything else would be untoward.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

erotic bookstores are still a thing?

you would think tumblr and reddit would have changed all that


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> erotic bookstores are still a thing?
> 
> you would think tumblr and reddit would have changed all that



It's a normal used bookstore with an erotic section.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> erotic bookstores are still a thing?
> 
> you would think tumblr and reddit would have changed all that



Warudo not about understanding the romance and mood of finding a dusty erotic novel from the Darcy era, and using it to sweep away the cobwebs off a woman's vajayjay.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

can someone inform me on why jena has a sakura set. there has to be some joke behind this.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> It's a normal used bookstore with an erotic section.



Is it called the Restricted Section, like in the Harry Potter novels?


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> can someone inform me on why jena has a sakura set. there has to be some joke behind this.



I think Jena explained this to you last week though, in the form of the following quote:



			
				Flashback Jena said:
			
		

> Cuz you're my bitch, bitch.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

That's why I have to ask someone who is not Jena. 

I think she said something along the lines of "suck my dick" though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena likes shit shows like Community so of course Sakura would be right up her alley


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Is it called the Restricted Section, like in the Harry Potter novels?



 No, but the books do scream at you if you open them.




Violent By Design said:


> can someone inform me on why jena has a sakura set. there has to be some joke behind this.



Honesty hour: I actually like Sakura. I think her development is terrible because Kishi doesn't know how to write humans (let alone women), but overall I like her.

So eat my asshole.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> No, but the books do scream at you if you open them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's there to like? She pretty much never did anything.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

it was something involving her dick, at the very least


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> So eat my asshole.



As your elder internet eBrother, I advise you not to say such things so lightly around such degenerates as our esteemed colleagues in this thread, Jena.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> What's there to like? She pretty much never did anything.



I don't have to justify myself to you, faglord.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> No, but the books do scream at you if you open them.



A warning scream, or the O scream?


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> I don't have to justify myself to you, faglord.



Instead of faglord, I would have recommended you utilize the underrated ass bandit phrase, as people don't truly appreciate it's usage in a casual insult/putdown.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Jena likes shit shows like Community so of course Sakura would be right up her alley



who asked you, you bitch


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> What's there to like? She pretty much never did anything.



but dat Sasori fight doe


Tsunade is a better Sakura anyway Jena


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm coining that para phrase btw


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

What phrase


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

who asked you, you bitch


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Today I'm planning on getting faded and convincing my friend to watch The Hidden Fortress and Persona


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Today I'm planning on getting faded and convincing my friend to watch The Hidden Fortress and Persona



God speed, Juan.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Today I'm planning on getting faded and convincing my friend to watch The Hidden Fortress and Persona



Why do you watch so many movies that have penis' in them?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why do you watch so many movies that have penis' in them?



I believe he is what you call a "homosexual"


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why do you watch so many movies that have penis' in them?



Cuz's he's a west coast arse bandito. A Los Betas Burrito Boy.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Why do you watch so many movies that have penis' in them?



Why do you know all of the movies he watches that have penis in them?


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Why do you know all of the movies he watches that have penis in them?



Cuz VBD's Gaydar Kung Fu is too strong. He senses all disturbances in the Manly Force.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Why do you know all of the movies he watches that have penis in them?




I didn't know they'd have them in there! I swear!!!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Sakura had the best fight in all of Part II; that's reason enough.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't know they'd have them in there! I swear!!!



It's like watching Crash for the first time as a kid, and not realizing what it was about, because there was no trailers for it outside of the theatres.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sakura had the best fight in all of Part II; that's reason enough.



oro vs. 4 tails was better


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Part 2 had terrible fights...


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Persona is about two women doe


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Persona is about two women doe



Is that your favorite Bergman movie?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

also sakura is worthless but there are people who like karin, so it's not the worst naruto fandom around


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sakura had the best fight in all of Part II; that's reason enough.





**


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

did Part II even have any good fights?


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Speaking of two women, blue really is the warmest colour.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Sakura and Chiyo vs. Sasori was good stuff, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Part 2 is pretty much trash. Never-ending trash.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sakura had the best fight in all of Part II; that's reason enough.


Wrong, but during that entire first arc of Shippuden, she was my favorite character.

Now everybody has forgotten how cool she use to be .


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Is that your favorite Bergman movie?



indeed it is


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> did Part II even have any good fights?



The Naruto focused battles from the Pein fight onwards were based. Especially the showcase in Chapter 571. That was the day all of the OPtards died forever in the OBD.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Jena,


Hinata >>>>>>>>>>Sakura


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

I do remember kind of liking Jiraiya's last fight


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

I think Naruto vs Pain was probably the best fight they did in Part 2. Can't really remember much else that wasn't totally dissatisfying or moronic. Maybe Gaara vs Deidara at the very start?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

part 2 had good fights you fools just hatin


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I do remember kind of liking Jiraiya's last fight


I thought it was terrible save for the short H2H segments. It was actually much better in the games .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

disregard Warudo; he's wearing an Obitobi set


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Naruto vs Pain started strong but ended up so one sided it wasn't even funny

Kyuubi vs Pain was dope

Some war arc fights were cool too like 3rd Raikage vs everyone and Trollclamkage vs everyone


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jiraiya went out like a true OG

Never forget

Dat Willpower and Manliness


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I do remember kind of liking Jiraiya's last fight




Pretty much everything after this was a hot fucking mess.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

I remember I stopped reading Naruto for a long time, then I came back to this message board and found out that the Obito is Tobi theory was true....I then made the wise decision to not catch back up to date.



The World said:


> Naruto vs Pain started strong but ended up so one sided it wasn't even funny
> 
> Kyuubi vs Pain was dope



Wasn't that the same fight?


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I do remember kind of liking Jiraiya's last fight



Everything after this is a haze to me


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked Shippuden's OST at least


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Bee vs Sauce was hilariously fun


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

It really wasn't Za Warudo....


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I don't even bother reading stunna's posts anymore

I just look at his avy and go "yep"


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Warudo

stop

pls


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Naruto opening 6 is still the GOAT.

[YOUTUBE]6TC7PM_4dWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

thats like the worst naruto opening grape....go kill yourself.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> It really wasn't Za Warudo....



yea it was


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> thats like the worst naruto opening grape....go kill yourself.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> thats like the worst naruto opening grape....go kill yourself.



I was about to say the same thing to you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Bee vs. Sasuke and Sasuke vs. Itachi was my favorites of part 2.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> I was about to say the same thing to you



why dont you man up and kill me yourself?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

my dude

you can't say _nothin_ about my set right now


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

The 6th opening is Fighting dreamers right?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

that's a good OP, Grape; just not the GOAT


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Fighting Dreamers is OP 4


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

WE ARE FIGHTING DREAMERS

CHING CHONG CHANG CHAN ZAN

FIGHTING DREAMERS

CHI WA WA LALA DADA

FIGHTING DREAMERS

CHING CHONG CHONG CHANG

OYEEEOYEYEOYEOYEYOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

RIGHT HERE RIGHT NOW HUAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked the 1st opening from the American version of Naruto


Just because of the lyrics


"RAWR, JUDO CHOP HUH!"


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> did Part II even have any good fights?



some of the early ones were decent. i really enjoyed oro vs. 4 tails


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Naruto opening 6 is still the GOAT.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6TC7PM_4dWI[/YOUTUBE]



embarrassing 

haruka kanata is better than that, for one


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Then what's the 6th opening Stunna?


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Ain't nobody got time for that happy shit.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

oh Grape

that Cut Copy song is a good song.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Why are you guys talking about Naruto?  Have you been holding it in all this time?


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2014)

Naruto talk.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

naruto is the most important anime of our era, just remember that.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

btw there's only one GOAT anime OP and it's this one

[YOUTUBE]4-PkAQcuZOw[/YOUTUBE]

or Tank! cause you know, it's Tank!


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

then there's this

[YOUTUBE]jH7bi2twUFA[/YOUTUBE]

and this

[YOUTUBE]uVjRNCRLwAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

We can talk about Thor 3 if you like Rukia.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Then what's the 6th opening Stunna?


bruh, don't ask me no dumbass question like this


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> btw there's only one GOAT anime OP and it's this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4-PkAQcuZOw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> or Tank! cause you know, it's Tank!





You must not know bout dat Phantom Blood 

[youtube]8ZtGDSZie5I[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

6th Shippuden OP was indeed great:

[YOUTUBE]G4LToPRwI4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Hey Jena,
> 
> 
> Hinata >>>>>>>>>>Sakura



Hinata's one that I like in theory but not in canon. The conflict of her being gentle and shy but having to be physically strong and emotionally cut-off in order to be the head of the Hyuga is an interesting set-up. Too bad all she gets used for is to remind the audience that she wants to ride Naruto's dick.



Violent By Design said:


> I remember I stopped reading Naruto for a long time, then I came back to this message board and found out that the Obito is Tobi theory was true....I then made the wise decision to not catch back up to date.



I didn't go on NF for a solid week after that development 

Uchiha fans are the worst, and Obito fans are the worst of the worst. All these assholes coming out of the woodwork to defend how he's such a tragic and well-written character. Obito is a fart. He's an afterthought. 


Also I still love this OP

[youtube]8phIatHpdfo[/youtube]

I actually really like most of Naruto's OPs and EDs.  from Shippuden.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

OP7 and OP8 are the best Part I OPs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> btw there's *only one* GOAT anime OP and it's this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]4-PkAQcuZOw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> or Tank! cause you know, it's Tank!



there ain't only one

albeit duvet is prolly my all time favourite

there's also inner universe from gits: sac and battlecry from champloo


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I remember nf going crazy after this


wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

my all time favourite song from combined naruto ops/eds is this one, tho

[YOUTUBE]QAzLfJhJhL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Part II has a lot of great OPs. OP2, OP3, OP4, OP5, OP6, OP7...I stopped watching after that, so I dunno


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

best nardo ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLEByPgOTdg[/YOUTUBE]

the tone in this is completely different from where this manga and anime ended up


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> oh Grape
> 
> that Cut Copy song is a good song.




What song?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Part II ED1 is the best OP/ED in either series tho

EDIT: also a great one, Warudo


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

man inner universe doe

i love that song


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked most of Naruto's openings.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> best nardo ending
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLEByPgOTdg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the tone in this is completely different from where this manga and anime ended up



Yesss I love this one.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I like this opening from shitpooden

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdT1TZcYTFM[/YOUTUBE]

and this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwgnJ1WGajw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> man inner universe doe
> 
> i love that song



One of my favorites



Violent By Design said:


> I liked most of Naruto's openings.



Nobody can manage to like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROnLZAntc1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

OP 6 gets you hype asf


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

The composer of the Shippuden OST, Yasuharu Takanashi, and Gundam Unicorn's composer, Hiroyuki Sawano, the the GOAT Japanese anime composers of the current generation.

Top tier compositions on their instrumetal OST tracks.

Sawano is currently doing Aldnoah Zero. Amazing job so far.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Q9cT5EAEGyk[/YOUTUBE]
GOAT


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMgBTKsDtP8[/YOUTUBE]

this was good too animation wise, before Kishi decided to turn the best duo into a trash heap


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZB_ltsS9w4c[/YOUTUBE]

I liked Kara no Kyoukai's OST


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

oh i forgot to mention before

one of my all time favourite OPs is just communication from wing


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

I think Blue Bird is the only Naruto OP I actually have on my phone lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROnLZAntc1Q[/YOUTUBE]



lmfao. this is the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> OP 6 gets you hype asf



Sign by Flow? Fuck yeah! Especially when the chorus kicks in, just as Jiraiya and his summon rise from the water to battle Pein's Cerebus summon and smash it.

Manly as fuck.



Also, here is a track from Aldnoah Zero's ED, slightly sped up, but so good:

[YOUTUBE]DvMQ8IO8F0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> oh i forgot to mention before
> 
> one of my all time favourite OPs is beat communication from wing



Don't you mean Just Communication?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Don't you mean Just Communication?



most likely.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YnM9sxdw2xc[/YOUTUBE]

I still remember the original OP when he looks up at Yondaime's face on the mountain, as a kid on the street.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Minato being Naruto's dad was also stupid as hell.


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

We should dedicate a couple pages to good music.

Here, I'll start.

watching reruns of this


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Minato being Naruto's dad was also stupid as hell.


are you serious? really?

you say this like it wasn't the most obvious thing literally in all of fiction from the first chapter


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

My personal favorite Openings and endings

[YOUTUBE]h_PKgztP0zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

great ending

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7gc3BLeFy8[/YOUTUBE]

this one is for you Jena

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv5YV7zuWkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> most likely.



bah, i always mess up the name


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> are you serious? really?
> 
> you say this like it wasn't the most obvious thing literally in all of fiction from the first chapter



It's more like you say this as if me saying that it was stupid meant that it was surprising.


It was moronic, for the very reason you stated. That and it totally negated the entire theme of Naruto. Do I really need to elaborate on why Minato being revealed as Naruto's father is terrible writing?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> are you serious? really?
> 
> you say this like it wasn't the most obvious thing literally in all of fiction from the first chapter



i'm pretty sure we didn't know anything about minato back in chapter 1


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

"Alive" was a great ED; good share, Detective.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Holy shit at the build up and main part @ 1:15

[YOUTUBE]QwktIkvRBI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> It's more like you say this as if me saying that it was stupid meant that it was surprising.
> 
> 
> It was moronic, for the very reason you stated. That and it totally negated the entire theme of Naruto. Do I really need to elaborate on why Minato being revealed as Naruto's father is terrible writing?






Lucaniel said:


> i'm pretty sure we didn't know anything about minato back in chapter 1


stfu


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]diein_Zd3is[/YOUTUBE]

Mother of.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]F87LlJxgZTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

VBD acting like Naruto wasn't already crippled by bad writing and plot holes by the time the reveal/confirmation came out


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

2:26 to 3:16 and 3:17 till 4:08 OMFG:

[YOUTUBE]bAiV7zYwk5U[/YOUTUBE]

Especially the latter segment.

Genius


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> VBD acting like Naruto wasn't already crippled by bad writing and plot holes by the time the reveal/confirmation came out




Not really, if anything I forgot about it because it is lost in the sea of bad writing. But now that I think about it, it is probably one of the more significant plot holes that ended up being shitty.


Basically any plot point that made Naruto seem like he was destined to be great, was fucking dumb. Like the whole prophecy jibber jabba.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]F87LlJxgZTk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]_sccg1CZzi4[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Jam. This is one of my driving tracks.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

dat prophecy lmao


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

I legit don't remember anything about the prophecy

I haven't read Naruto in years, besides that one chapter that came out a few weeks where Sasuke teleported out of a desert of whatever the fuck that was.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

R.I.P Nujabes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

One of the GOAT

[YOUTUBE]gIuuPTM3nSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I legit don't remember anything about the prophecy
> 
> I haven't read Naruto in years, besides that one chapter that came out a few weeks where Sasuke teleported out of a desert of whatever the fuck that was.



I dont remember anything specific about it. I think it had to do with the frog sages or something.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

at least BZ negated alot of prophecy nonsense by saying he made it up lol

but then he brought back Kaguya...the can't talk for myself villain

He should have just ripped off her head and put himself on top


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> pls**



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWU9bh8Lq7A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HusCOOG9e5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> pls**



But... Nobodys forcing you to click them.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> at least BZ negated alot of prophecy nonsense by saying he made it up lol
> 
> but then he brought back Kaguya...the can't talk for myself villain
> 
> He should have just ripped off her head and put himself on top



Who is BZ?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

I told you to invest in better internet


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> One of the GOAT
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gIuuPTM3nSc[/YOUTUBE]



Real talk Huey, I looked for the full version of this GOAT track, but then discovered the short version was the full version.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

worth it for Re:write


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> But... Nobodys forcing you to click them.



He has to load the thumbnails when he opens a page.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm running on shitty wifi on a mediocre ultrabook

fuck you stunna

I make it work


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

did you get an F- on your connection test?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Johnny Quest was too white for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> Real talk Huey, I looked for the full version of this GOAT track, but then discovered the short version was the full version.



It's a fucking damn shame isn't it!

If I ever would decide to go treasure hunting that would be my theme!


----------



## Slice (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> He has to load the thumbnails when he opens a page.



Stunna - Install a "click-to-flash" extension into whatever browser you are using.
That should really reduce traffic as the video is only loaded when you click on it.
(Plus it disables a lot of other annoying flash things on the net)


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

GOAT cartoon from back in the day. All OG characters.

They really need to remake this, or make a live action with Idris Elba as the Chief.

[YOUTUBE]D6WGi10vd2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRtYuG6MgX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Johnny Quest was too white for me.



But you're white as mayonnaise tho!


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaFYgY590yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> But you're white as mayonnaise tho!



He's only Half Mayo, though.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rSw4Xl5qfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

My mom is white latino, so it is spicy mayo.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8tKHlukQTik[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Baloo laugh

:33


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ki4LPeu0Pro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDmELx2q3LE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Dat feel when I discovered as an adult that Chip and Dale was based on Indiana Jones and Magnum P.I 

[YOUTUBE]hFXTa2yeYWs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

These main characters have the most manliness names ever

[YOUTUBE]EQT00ZSVzcg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaFYgY590yo[/YOUTUBE]



flcl 


also

[YOUTUBE]tZrm7e6Ly14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ts7--zxXXKQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia:

[YOUTUBE]9DXo5haNd9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Did Donald Duck ever show up in Duck Tales?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> [YOUTUBE]tZrm7e6Ly14[/YOUTUBE]



so good


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Donald was in the first episode


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

This theme was so GOAT
[YOUTUBE]n-AoGb8DF_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Who's more gully Donald Duck or Daffy Duck ?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg7EQpMMUq0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlkj_FVL0so[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Yo slice

[YOUTUBE]60-etRy0dg8[/YOUTUBE]


>>>>>Darkwing Duck



Fuck you wanna fight about it!


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Who's more gully Donald Duck or Daffy Duck ?



Donald has a side duck piece, so....

Also:

[YOUTUBE]LLKYOSiW7U4[/YOUTUBE]

Dat SWAG.

Also, one of the bots was called Ninjizz.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

What happened to all the duck shows? Ducks used to be the hottest things back in the 90s. I remember that Mighty Ducks show too lulz.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CGufyFt6zQc[/YOUTUBE]

GOAT cartoon OP


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kRwJvOm395E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTd-bTo6-UM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aMOurgDB-o[/YOUTUBE]

para


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> What happened to all the duck shows? Ducks used to be the hottest things back in the 90s. I remember that Mighty Ducks show too lulz.



LOLOLOLOL, Mighty Ducks. Yeah, they were alien ducks, who happened to use hockey related weapons.



There were a lot of animal themed shows back in the 90's. Great times. And the storylines were violent and adult themed. Nowadays everything is shit.

Also:

[YOUTUBE]G_zbeX6yoRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]CGufyFt6zQc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> GOAT cartoon OP



OMFG, Yes!

Do you remember the gameshow on PBS?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> OMFG, Yes!
> 
> Do you remember the gameshow on PBS?



I remember they upgraded it to "where in TIME is Carmen SanDiego"

and no kid ever got close to winning that chit, lulz.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gr2iQ96em2w[/YOUTUBE]

German engineering finally failed.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> GOAT cartoon OP



NO BAD STUNNA

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP07louhhBY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k12Z-XjNQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]kRwJvOm395E[/YOUTUBE]

Still better than Shena


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I remember they upgraded it to "where in TIME is Carmen SanDiego"
> 
> and no kid ever got close to winning that chit, lulz.



It's not like the 94 to Present Generation now, where you get ribbons for last place or participating.

Back then, losing like that, built character, and forced 5 years into becoming manly men.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Invader Zim theme? Come on, there were way better themes on Nick than that. Hey Arnold, Rockos...hell even the Rugrats lullaby theme was more appropriate.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]K_AdxJWFUh4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]kRwJvOm395E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Still better than Shena



I knew this show was bad, but I'd always watch it just to see the intro because of how corny it was, then I would be too lazy to change the channel.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

shut the fuck up vbd


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Warudo


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HLHrNVlNyAo[/YOUTUBE]

OG Based Turtles


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geRR7JF-3FI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HmEGRVUcR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iW4atnm_5h0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Rocko's Modern Life...what were they thinking when they made that show? Was so crazy


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]K_AdxJWFUh4[/YOUTUBE]



motherfuckin swatkats!


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygrEVnrg3Ic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

THE GOAT BOAT INTRO OF ALL TIME:

[YOUTUBE]DmOzHNgSw6Q[/YOUTUBE]

I remember watching this for the first time back in '93, and my fists were clenching the entire time, from the fucking hype of witnessing it. Then the next day, at school(I was in Grade 3 at the time), everyone was fucking beating the shit of out each other using Kung Fu moves in the schoolyard(the teachers were baffled, fights were erupting everywhere without reason), and smiling. I punched my friend from the side, and smiled at him. He punched back, and smiled while saying:

"You watched it too?"

Good times

That generation was the golden generation confirmed.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> [YOUTUBE]iW4atnm_5h0[/YOUTUBE]



[youtube]qcF4Bjr-kIk[/youtube]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LzU4uR5vkug[/YOUTUBE]

Power Rangers was never the same after this season. Lost Galaxy was good, but they rushed the ending.

The end of an era.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> The original intro and this one were by far the greatest.
> 
> OMFG, so good.
> 
> Have you heard the full version in HQ before?




Oh yes I have and Turbo is not too bad either


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> THE GOAT BOAT INTRO OF ALL TIME:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DmOzHNgSw6Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




I remember that guy Goldgar was so intimidating back then. When he used to show up shit got real,  I thought he was the most bad ass character ever.





I remember when they started doing the second season with Lord Zed they made him a pussy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

Who was that one guy who dressed up like a manly knight in Lost Galaxy?

I always wanted a Halloween costume of him when I was a kid .


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Time Force was great too, but their theme was as good as previous seasons. When they got the theme right, and the storyline, PR was too OP. Unstoppable.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'll give you daps for this. I used to watch this and made sure no one knew.



of course you did, you bitch


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I remember that guy Goldgar was so intimidating back then. When he used to show up shit got real,  I thought he was the most bad ass character ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To this day, I am convinced he was banging Scorpina, and was made into a pussy by becoming whipped, and then left to wallow after they wrote her out of the show:


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C08AhXvUgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]X6_RZhh44NY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Sailor Moon with dat GOAT OP


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Who was that one guy who dressed up like a manly knight in Lost Galaxy?
> 
> I always wanted a Halloween costume of him when I was a kid .



Magna Defender

[YOUTUBE]TkghlvVAhtE[/YOUTUBE]

He even had a side kick.


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I knew this show was bad, but I'd always watch it just to see the intro because of how corny it was, then I would be too lazy to change the channel.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygrEVnrg3Ic[/YOUTUBE]



I really want to re-watch this show. I remember it being really good.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Parallax said:


> of course you did, you bitch



that teamup on some bitchassness


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Sailor Moon with dat GOAT OP



Jupiter was foine


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugZ9guPHqS4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]esCQVeeeOyc[/YOUTUBE]

The singing at 0:27 was the best part.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I'll give you daps for this. I used to watch this and made sure no one knew.



Being a Power Rangers fan was suffering . Even in my first grade class it was considered a show for kids, and my classmates called me a kid for liking it .



Magnum Miracles said:


> Who was that one guy who dressed up like a manly knight in Lost Galaxy?
> 
> I always wanted a Halloween costume of him when I was a kid .



His name was "Magna Defender". Even for Power Rangers, he had one silly ass name . Still a beast design though.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> I really want to re-watch this show. I remember it being really good.



it really is a hidden gem of an american cartoon show


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

where's yasha to post some yumi in super sentai?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CeiXE60prpY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3IHMWX_vu_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

any of you ever watch karas?

dem visuals


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 20, 2014)

You can't get a show like Gargoyles for kids on tv nowadays


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

[youtube]hDxOx24EHzQ[/youtube]

ngl, I ate this shit up like chocolate when I was 5


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

I remember being a kid and going to meet the Red Ranger at a book store. He wouldn't speak, and then my sister told me on the way home that he couldn't speak, because it wasn't the real guy.

Fuckin' bitch, yo.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

these rubes wouldn't know karas Luc


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> I remember being a kid and going to meet the Red Ranger at a book store. He wouldn't speak, and then my sister told me on the way home that he couldn't speak, because it wasn't the real guy.
> 
> Fuckin' bitch, yo.


damn, you got played


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective hola at me with classic TMHT fuck the ninjas 

Also Recess was aight


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

VR Troopers was God awful though.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

The main villain transformation in VR Troopers was actually menacing.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh also

[youtube]0sY-v6dZtz0[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

Yo what's that show that's like Power Rangers but they look like silver aliens?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> these rubes wouldn't know karas Luc



I watched it the year it came out

shit was hot


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

My friend told me that in VR Troopers they rarely fought together because all of those suits are from different seasons from the original Japanese series, so there was no stock footage of them together


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Also a staple of my childhood:

[YOUTUBE]6B0VV0n9vac[/YOUTUBE]

Even Michael Bay is jealous as fuck of this GOAT Tier Slow Mo


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yo what's that show that's like Power Rangers but they look like aliens?



Masked Rider?

Or maybe you're talking about when the power rangers became the Alien Rangers


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 20, 2014)

Mid 90s the cartoon series X-Men seemed so godly to me especially as I couldn't watch it on terrestrial much (Sky fuck you)


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yo what's that show that's like Power Rangers but they look like aliens?



Beetleborgs?


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Yo what's that show that's like Power Rangers but they look like silver aliens?



kamen rider


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> damn, you got played




Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the day I swore off books, and took up a life of drugs.

[youtube]HNR4hKbSH7I[/youtube]

GOAT sitcom.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> Oh also
> 
> [youtube]0sY-v6dZtz0[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Real Talk when I was 5ish, I went to school as the green ranger for Halloween and then go suspended because I Round housed a kid dressed as the Red ranger.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the day I swore off books, and took up a life of drugs.
> 
> [youtube]HNR4hKbSH7I[/youtube]
> 
> GOAT sitcom.



OMG, they had the saddest kid's show series finale ever. Depressing as fuck.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Real Talk when I was 5ish, I went to school as the green ranger for Halloween and then go suspended because I Round housed a kid dressed as the Red ranger.



Of course, it's only logical for him to expect that sort of retribution from you.

This scenario was basically the only acceptable form of violence allowed in Canada when I was a kid, as well. I missile dropped kicked a dude with a running start.

Kids in our generation were durable as fuck back then.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

I used to rock the white ranger costume for Halloween , I be getting all da pink ranger bitches dat day.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsP6EIIcaLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Masked Rider?
> 
> Or maybe you're talking about when the power rangers became the Alien Rangers



No, they don't wear armors, but they have skin tight like rangers. I remember they would put one arm up and become big as fuck.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAXrRWLKzko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Did he ask if you wanted to see his zord?



Grape, you made my day man .


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Grape said:


> Did he ask if you wanted to see his zord?



You gotta play the flute if you wanna summon the Dragon


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]H9CNWqQXdGk[/YOUTUBE]

Based Kekoa Tanaka


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> kamen rider





Parallax said:


> Beetleborgs?



No, they had a mohawk ish thing on their head.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAXrRWLKzko[/YOUTUBE]



very underrated show


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

I had the adult channel, I never had to settle for poverty titties on Baywatch.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SjlXqCSZpQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I had the adult channel, I never had to settle for poverty titties on Baywatch.



Much like MacGyver, I had to make due with what I had around me at the time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]M-z3bXGY6L4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]SjlXqCSZpQU[/YOUTUBE]



what the fuck? There's a black kid in that white family. This show is too progressive.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

you're indian detective so I imagine you living under your parents and the NO FUN ALLOWED rule


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]URQ2g4T8Jd8[/YOUTUBE]

Such a great theme song for a live action show filmed in Canada. David Suzuki used to make cameos in this series.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JR5zFiIxqSs[/YOUTUBE]

This theme right here this fucking theme.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]M-z3bXGY6L4[/YOUTUBE]



damn I use to watch this opening all the time as a kid

but not the show cause it was fucking dumb


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

Nick News was the worst kids show of all time.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> you're indian detective so I imagine you living under your parents and the NO FUN ALLOWED rule



I'm actually Sri Lankan, but    

Yes, but it taught me the value of GOAT level stealth. I was never caught. I essentially developed a Spider Sense of sorts for any imminant danger. And had multiple exit strategies planned well ahead of time. This strategic thinking had helped immensely in the business world, just in a different capacity altogether.

To this day, I can walk into a room with multiple people, stand right beside them, and scare the shit out of them, because my foot steps have absolutely no sound to them. 

And because my parents expected me to be asleep when they were still in the living room downstairs, I gained the ability to creep around upstairs to watch old school softcore films, and not make any creaking noises on the steps or floor level above.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSDg2oSazNc[/YOUTUBE]

loved this opening

but rarely laughed at the sketches as a kid

shit was really dumb

repairman was dope doe


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

I liked when Kennan used to speak french inside the bathtub, no homo.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]JR5zFiIxqSs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This theme right here this fucking theme.



I always found it quite funny that Doug was eventually able to spread his homemade mayonnaise on that girl named Patty Mayonnaise.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

did he though?

I remember him wearing his tighty whiteys on his gay short shorts and a belt on his head

probably had plenty of lonely nights with just his hand and his dog


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VOfzKnZd4_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> did he though?
> 
> I remember him wearing his tighty whiteys on his gay short shorts and a belt on his head
> 
> probably had plenty of lonely nights with just his hand and his dog



He did, though. In the end. 

His tale is a tale of a man's adversity to succeed in the end, no matter the obstacles or cockblocks.

He nutted her, guaranteed.



*P.S:* The belt on his head was his Quailman persona.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> did he though?
> 
> I remember him wearing his tighty whiteys on his gay short shorts and a belt on his head
> 
> probably had plenty of lonely nights with just his hand and his dog




[youtube]Ms7IshtrKeo[/youtube]


edit: You're talking about Doug, but video is still relevant!


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

[youtube]zMUGJZrR9Jg[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Doug was Stunna untold story


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> [youtube]zMUGJZrR9Jg[/youtube]



I see your Mr. Rogers, and raise you this tear inducing show:

[YOUTUBE]lgGKSjiw0HQ[/YOUTUBE]

That fucking dog didn't have to be a Hobo, because people kept offering him food and shelter. But he always said no.

Cause that's a wandering hero's life.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

It was fascinating watching mr rogers change his clothes

but after that everything was fuzzy and boring

maybe he drugged me as a kid and fondled me while I wasn't aware and eyes glued to the tv screen


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ed-hUoeHcz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

freakazoid was mah jam

now someone has to post the tick


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]N61dlbDfnSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

[youtube]kOBDEhxd_WU[/youtube]


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

The World said:


> freakazoid was mah jam
> 
> now someone has to post the tick



[youtube]rcm-J7lQT3w[/youtube]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

this guy reminds me of freakazoid

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPS8LMrLdho[/YOUTUBE]


or is the other way around given he was created before?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

didn't TLC do the All That theme


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7UQyPXbjL-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena said:


> [youtube]rcm-J7lQT3w[/youtube]



that spooney bard!

Not in the face!


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> didn't TLC do the All That theme



yea

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cypb0AzBkMM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1OfHF9yahI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

man everyone was so young back then


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0d-wE8-KYjo[/YOUTUBE]

The only intro that matters.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRRlZOWcwUc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a7clqqbHZI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfadJj4d5K4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

>nostalgia is a cancer

lel


----------



## Grape (Sep 20, 2014)

Thank God that's over.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Attack on Titan

One of the better anime series I've seen this year, The theme of perseverance through sacrifice, and the constant sense of danger that was felt made this show easily binge watchable. Can't wait to see what season two hold in store.

B+


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh yeah

Toonami. Been about a decade since I watched something on there.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Young blood Stunna mad as fuck he didn't get to enjoy the 90's.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Attack on Titan
> 
> One of the better anime series I've seen this year, The theme of perseverance through sacrifice, and the constant sense of danger that was felt made this show easily binge watchable. Can't wait to see what season two hold in store.
> 
> B+



It's too bad the final fight wasn't as epic as it should have been .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

AoT is good stuff.

Although the manga has been underwhelming lately compared to the earlier parts.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't been reading it since the army decided the government needs to be overthrown .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Well the anime depicted the government as ignorant and selfish individuals, they should definitely be overtaken, not sure if it should be by people who thinks the ends justify the means all the time tho.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

Levi killing bitches was pretty entertaining though . 

Reminded of the earlier parts of AoT.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

wow, time flies; feels like just a couple months ago that everyone was on the SnK bandwagon


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Master Debater() Detective has made his triumphant return.

Read from my Post # 815 onwards on page 41 to the current.



Bury emote is working wonders right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Yo  that link isn't taking me to the thread


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Crazy how the difference between life and death is only a split second.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Is there a video for that?


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

Can't find one atm


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Did I see some Outlaw Star?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia we're too fast for you old man!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I can't tell who is at fault.  Probably both drivers.  Need more information.  Red car was definitely going too fast.


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

The red car was a Volvo S60, and received minimal danger damage, and you can see the side airbags go off perfectly. What an amazingly constructed machine, in terms of safety standards.

I hope the truck driver is okay, though.

And Huey, you're the 2nd one to say the link didn't work. Vaulto did as well. That's weird. In any case, it's page 41 onwards in the anime section, in the Aldnoah Zero thread.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2014)

Biker guy must've shit has pants so hard.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 20, 2014)

i wonder if that guy went home and changed his life


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 20, 2014)

I just finished You're Next and it was quite good. Bitch was bloodthirsty as fuck.

Watched Coherence too, in the morning. It was kinda stupid but not bad for an indie, and well acted I'd say.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I like the idea of the bike rider pulling an unconscious man out of a burning truck.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

And is there a film club going on right now?  If so, I need the link.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

It wasn't that Biker's time yet.
Earth still needs him!


----------



## Detective (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I like the idea of the bike rider pulling an unconscious man out of a burning truck.



Me too. Let's roll with that end game.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

"I need a hospital.  But I'm still going to save your life."

I hope he woke up the downed driver just to tell him that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

I like to think that biker was Walter Mitty


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Jena.  Are you going to play as a female Qunari inquisitor?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia are you playing Destiny.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

I hear Destiny was a pretty big disappointment.

Maybe even more so than Watch Dogs was.


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

Reception on destiny seems more mixed than anything


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I bought it.  But I didn't know it was online only when I bought it.

And now people are telling me I waited too long to start.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

Meh. What happens when a game is hyped to the heavens.

I myself decided to save my money and get Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel instead . ''

Gonna go pre-order that shit on Monday.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Dragon Age Inquisition is the only game that matters till 2015.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

In 2015 the only game that will matter is Arkham Knight


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

And Witcher 3, and Persona 5.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

Rukia said:


> And Witcher 3.


Also a game I'm getting.

Never played Witcher games before, but this one looks awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm going to kill Triss for sure.  She is such a worthless character.


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

Besides arkham knight and the witcher 3 there's also the division, mgs 5, and uncharted 4 _(still want a jak and daxter 4)_ i'm looking forward to


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

? said:


> and uncharted 4


Well, I certainly didn't know about this. 

Great news nonetheless.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Beta mentioned some terrible games.


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

Who's beta?



Butcher said:


> Well, I certainly didn't know about this.
> 
> Great news nonetheless.



yep 



interested in seeing how this ends


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

>who's beta

smh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sigh guys the babies are due within the next week or two. 

I'm a little nervous.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

Stay north of the equator when the baby is delivered.


----------



## teddy (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> >who's beta
> 
> smh



Don't judge me :_(


----------



## Butcher (Sep 20, 2014)

? said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> interested in seeing how this ends


Well fuck I can't wait .

Trailer got me pretty hyped too. Any date on a gameplay trailer?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

I kinda don't want be in the deliver room but I would be getting dirty looks for months if I don't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

Huey's such a pussy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey's such a pussy.



I am what I eat


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2014)

If you skip to just the action sequences in T4 you miss stuff like this though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

Bay finally created a comic relief character that wasn't a total asshat and he gets such a brutal demise.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I hear that Transformers 4 is much better than the first 3 movies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2014)

I enjoyed the 3rd one more


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2014)

smh     Gesy


----------



## Ae (Sep 20, 2014)

None of those movies are enjoyable


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Bay finally created a comic relief character that wasn't a total asshat and he gets such a brutal demise.



are you fucking kidding me??/ 

I was so glad when Lockdown obliterated his Jar jar binks ass

I thought the movie had promise after that..............


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I enjoyed the 3rd one more



me too

the last 30mins made that movie for me

not even the Dinobots in this movie could save it


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1lzJuwJD9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't think I am homophobic, but The Normal Heart freaks me out a little.


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Attack on Titan
> 
> One of the better anime series I've seen this year, The theme of perseverance through sacrifice, and the constant sense of danger that was felt made this show easily binge watchable. Can't wait to see what season two hold in store.
> 
> B+



Did you get there is a small scene after the ending song? So many people missed that.



Butcher said:


> AoT is good stuff.
> 
> Although the manga has been underwhelming lately compared to the earlier parts.





Magnum Miracles said:


> I haven't been reading it since the army decided the government needs to be overthrown .



I thought that part was / is great. But it reads way better when you do 2-3 chapters a time.



? said:


> Besides arkham knight and the witcher 3 there's also the division, mgs 5, and uncharted 4 _(still want a jak and daxter 4)_ i'm looking forward to



I'm only really interested in Bloodborne, Witcher 3 and Silent Hills.
MGS5 looks great but i only played 1,2 and 3 and this seems to be exceptional for people that know the full continuity.

I so hope SilentHills won't be console exclusive... its annoying enough that i'll have to play Bloodborne at a friends.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Warudo making a basic post

surprise


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

honestly stunna if you're serious about that I have lost all faith in you


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

if you'd lose faith in me over something so trivial, it was never worth having in the first place


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Did you get there is a small scene after the ending song? So many people missed that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm interested in all those games and a few more


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> if you'd lose faith in me over something so trivial, it was never worth having in the first place



maybe because your defending some piece of shit loser character in a piece of shit movie??

like why even bother lol


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

so what, it's just a set

not like im suckin his ghost dick


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

and I already said Obito died under a rock

their is only Tobi in my eyes


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

lmao how am I suckin his dick

this troll


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> I thought that part was / is great. But it reads way better when you do 2-3 chapters a time.


I'm starting to do this a lot more these days. I just put off Railgun, Akame ga Kill!, and some other manga I can't remember atm.

Might try this with AoT too.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Aot was a good anime 

can't wait for the next season


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna your avi is shit


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> Aot was a good anime
> 
> can't wait for the next season



Only saw about 6 episodes. But what i saw was great.
But i read the manga and decided since its such a close adaption i'll use the time for something else.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Stunna your avi is shit


on what basis


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> on what basis


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

is that a reaction to my post, or is that supposed to be what my reaction was

if it's the latter, it's accurate; if it's the former, then my question is now also directed at you


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

*Die Welle*

7/10


*The Normal Heart*

About the outbreak of AIDS amongst the homosexuals in the 80s. No film made me feel so uncomfortable in a loooooooong time.

8/10


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Die Welle*
> 
> 7/10



The 1981 one or the more recent German production?


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

*Nymphomaniac Vol. I - 7.8/10*



Yasha said:


> About the outbreak of AIDS amongst *the homosexuals* in the 80s. No film made me feel so uncomfortable in a loooooooong time.
> 
> 8/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Did you get there is a small scene after the ending song? So many people missed that.



The eye behind the wall?

Yeah I caught it, it's a shame season 2 may not happen for awhile, unless the series pull a Fullmetal Alchemist and go it's own direction.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Grape said:


> *Nymphomaniac Vol. I - 7.8/10*



The second volume is really dumb. She ages about 20 years in the space of 2 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> *Die Welle*
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...



Why was it uncomfortable? I find gay dramas really boring though, esp the biopics.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Go home warudo u drunk son


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2014)

Why are Stunna and Warudo beefing


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

*The Blacklist *

A semi smart spy thriller that kinda lost steam towards the end.... I'll watch the second season to see if it improve.

C+

*The Edge of tomorrow*

Great film and surprisingly funny but I felt like the ending was weak in this one to.  It was an amusement park ride that kicked you off once it reached it's final destination.

B


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> I so hope SilentHills won't be console exclusive... its annoying enough that i'll have to play Bloodborne at a friends.


It's Konami so it probably will be an exclusive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Why are Stunna and Warudo beefing



Stunna liked that annoying comic relief character from transformers 4.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm actually excited for FF15 as well. First time I thought an FF had promise since I saw the trailer to FFX.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

and FFX turned out so well


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> and FFX turned out so well



Hush you baka gaijin.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2014)

You were excited for FFX?  What a loser.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

I only played some of Final Fantasy 7 but I thought 10 was well received?

Didn't they remaster it?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> You were excited for FFX?  What a loser.



That's like asking if I was excited for the PS2


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I only played some of Final Fantasy 7 but I thought 10 was well received?
> 
> Didn't they remaster it?


It was well received until everyone got to the ending


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> and FFX turned out so well



I liked FFx


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice liking shit products surprise surprise surprise!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Huey start spamming Korean gurls plse


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

neg worthy post


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Most definitely


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> It was well received until everyone got to the ending



Ah ok, I gotta pick it up sometime


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

no,         don't


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

I still gotta play FF7 . A friend let me borrow it, but I haven't even started it yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2014)

I started playing Tactics Ogres, then I forgot to save after a few fights and wiped


Welp...time to start a new game


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Slice liking shit products surprise surprise surprise!



It was my favorite game in all of 2002.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Remember back in the day when you were only allowed 3 tries before you have to start a game from the beginning? Countless controllers must have been thrown against walls in that era.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

kids today don't know how good they have it with their...saved files...and difficulty options.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Kids these days can't work for shit. They need constant gratification without having earned it. Good luck to them when they hit the workforce.


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Remember back in the day when you were only allowed 3 tries before you have to start a game from the beginning? Countless controllers must have been thrown against walls in that era.





~Gesy~ said:


> kids today don't know how good they have it with their...saved files...and difficulty options.



Gesy trying to fit in with the old people crowd.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Everybody treating me like a senile old man here


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

What makes you say that?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Ignoring my posts yesterday and negging me for a random comment

Next someone will tell be go back to sleep I guess


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ah ok, I gotta pick it up sometime



You should pick up FF13, it's so much better.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry you feel that way Speedster, What's happening?


And I got mixed reactions about 13.


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Ignoring my posts yesterday and negging me for a random comment
> 
> Next someone will tell be go back to sleep I guess





90% of the posts yesterday were youtube video spams so it was easy to miss and ignore stuff.



Masterpiece said:


> You should pick up FF13, it's so much better.



Don't listen to him.

4, 6, 7, 8, 10

Don't bother with the rest.
Best one is 6.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

*Fury* ~ B+

Loses points for the ending.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, FFXIII is gawbage


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

You were trying to lead me astray MP?

What I do to you?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

No, I'm serious. The gameplay is enjoyable, you'll just have to put up with this one gaylord character.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> I started playing Tactics Ogres, then I forgot to save after a few fights and wiped
> 
> 
> Welp...time to start a new game



game is worth it


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> 90% of the posts yesterday were youtube video spams so it was easy to miss and ignore stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slicebro forgetting about 9


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> slicebro forgetting about 9



You're right i forgot about it.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Kids these days can't work for shit. They need constant gratification without having earned it. Good luck to them when they hit the workforce.



I'm playing Warcraft again and jesus the idiots that make up this game today

I would remember running regular dungeons for 3 hours(because it so insanely difficult) and these days you can run harder difficulties in 10mins

ppl get pissed if it reaches over 15mins


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

"we have to hurry this up, my mom said I have to clean my room"


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

"we have to hurry this up, my bedtime is at 8"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

>FFXIII
>gameplay

lel


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Doctor Who: Deep Breath

Well this was a bit rubbish. Too long with a boring plot. Outside of a few scenes  it really didn't work. Oh and Capaldi was kind of bad, didn't help the dialogue was poor. The only intriguing part was the ending. 

D


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47YPs-qwNQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

"Is this going to be long because my girlfriend is nagging me to spend time with her"

*everyone proceeds to roll their eyes simutanously.*


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Doctor Who: Deep Breath
> 
> Well this was a bit rubbish. Too long with a boring plot. Outside of a few scenes  it really didn't work. Oh and Capaldi was kind of bad, didn't help the dialogue was poor. The only intriguing part was the ending.
> 
> D



u trying to piss off stunna?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

>Video of basement dwellers


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

actually, Warudo, I didn't care for that episode either


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> >Video of basement dwellers


so that's one tier above you then eh?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Moffat needs someone to edit him. I don'tunderstand how he can carry on not listening to people. Also I'msick to death of  Victorian England. There are other time periods.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Seriously Gesy, get FF13. Don't listen to these nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

see, FF isn't even nostalgic for me

XIII is just a bad game


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

masterbillabong has shown his true colors

everyone point and laugh


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

*Nymphomaniac: Volume 2 - 8.3/10*



Ennoea said:


> The second volume is really dumb. She ages about 20 years in the space of 2 minutes.




Yeah, I thought they should have done something else. Maybe use a younger actress for the storyteller Joe. Three years pass and she ages 15-20 years, and keep the same guy playing Jerome. Very distracting.

Other than that, I enjoyed the second half more than the first. 

My main gripe with the film are the chapters, and finding metaphors for them in the guy's apartment. Also the ending was a bit crude, but maybe it could be interpreted in a different light. But it would be a stretch.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2014)

I thought Deep Breath was pretty good myself.

Although I did keep my expectations low.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Capaldi will grow on you, Enno. No one has a good showing in their first episode (except for Smith, but hey).


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

So is Maze Runner any good?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2014)

I hope Thomas Jane gets a Netflix punisher series.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Netflix is beginning to be better than cable

I liked him in Hung


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Capaldi will grow on you, Enno. No one has a good showing in their first episode (except for Smith, but hey).



Tennant did too. Him making that alien his bitch is easily one of my favorite scenes of NuWho .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Wait final fantasy convo without Chrono Trigger/Secret of Mana mentioned?

SMH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Amber Heard nudes


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Tennant did too. Him making that alien his bitch is easily one of my favorite scenes of NuWho.


What I meant was, even if the actors themselves slip into the role well from the beginning, their first couple of episodes are usually not very good; including "The Christmas Invasion".

Plus, Ten's regeneration sickness wasn't written as haphazardly as Twelve's; it was easier for Tennant to leave a good first impression.


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmmmm..............


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Grape have you read the colour versions of OP manga? 

Good shit.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Amber Heard nudes



Not that I am complaining but she has been that naked in movies already.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Their innocence 
[YOUTUBE]1Uf7UpkbfmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2014)

God damn .


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Grape have you read the colour versions of OP manga?
> 
> Good shit.




Read one this morning for chapter 622, I think? Whatever chapter is the current anime chapter.

Also watched the anime episode released today. Quality seems to have gone up.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Insomnia

Worst shootouts of all time.

C


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2014)

Other than Bloodsport and JCVD are anything in here worth seeing?

Metal Gear Collection - Live Stream - September 19th


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Wait final fantasy convo without Chrono Trigger/Secret of Mana mentioned?
> 
> SMH



Chrono Trigger is the GOAT snes rpg



Speedy Jag. said:


> Grape have you read the colour versions of OP manga?
> 
> Good shit.



I never heard of this. 
Official colors? or fan stuff?



~Gesy~ said:


> Amber Heard nudes



I don't even know who this is.
EDIT: Wow. She's pretty.

But there were even more Jen Lawrence pictures.
The girl _really_ likes to photograph herself naked.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

It has taken 3 seasons of Californiacation and Hank sleeping with 80 percent of the LA female population to actually have some genuine consequences for Hank.

Hell, Season 4 seems like it'll be the best season yet .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice go check on tenmanga for Coloured OP chappies

I think its fan coloured can't remember who colours it tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Their innocence
> [YOUTUBE]1Uf7UpkbfmY[/YOUTUBE]



You know it's funny that I can't watch Anaconda around people.I had to walk into my room just to watch this video! It's like my brain is subconsciously putting it in the porn category.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> It has taken 3 seasons of Californiacation and Hank sleeping with 80 percent of the LA female population to actually have some genuine consequences for Hank.
> 
> Hell, Season 4 seems like it'll be the best season yet .



I've seen a couple episodes..funny stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicki Minaj is done.  We like Iggy better.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

[youtube]CBvjhwt03LM[/youtube]

I've definitely been guilty of the double handed car wash before...


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

I see you doing the hair molester and the armpit showoff jena


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Nicki Minaj is done.  We like Iggy better.



Nope **


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Girls around here always do the over dramatic.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

They are both terrible but at least Nicki is black. Iggy wants to be black and it is cringeworthy to listen to her.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VDvgL58h_Y[/YOUTUBE]


Yeah.  This was on youtubers react this week.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

That video is repulsive Jena


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> [youtube]CBvjhwt03LM[/youtube]
> 
> I've definitely been guilty of the double handed car wash before...



Most girls somehow manage to look cute even when dancing ridiculously.
While most guys on the other hand look like total idiots when they try that.




~Gesy~ said:


> Nope **



Its because she's white, isnt it?


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> They are both terrible but at list Nicki is black. Iggy wants to be black and it is cringeworthy to listen to her.



Especially given that this is what she sounds like when she's not rapping

[youtube]J2vP0ZQhA2M[/youtube]






Masterpiece said:


> That video is repulsive Jena



Is it because most of the girls you like tend to do the hokey pokey and ring around the rosie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Well Iggy said she grew up on southern rap.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Most british singer sounds American, there's no big deal with her sounding southern or "black"...


----------



## Slice (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Especially given that this is what she sounds like when she's not rapping



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GncK85vgmCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> Most girls somehow manage to look cute even when dancing ridiculously.
> While most guys on the other hand look like total idiots when they try that.




Agreed, as long the girl seem comfortable, she can pull anything off, some of these girls I see in clubs look like their going to hurt themselves though.



Slice said:


> Its because she's white, isnt it?



Anyone who knows me know I likey deh white chick zalot.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Is it because most of the girls you like tend to do the hokey pokey and ring around the rosie?



No really. I would immediately lose attraction to anybody doing those moves.



Slice said:


> Most girls somehow manage to look cute even when dancing ridiculously.



Nope


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena you didn't know Iggy was Aussie? lol


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Nicki Minaj is done.  We like Iggy better.



Can both of them disappear


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> They are both terrible but at least Nicki is black. Iggy wants to be black and it is cringeworthy to listen to her.



at least Iggy got a real booty

Nicki failed as a black female!


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> Jena you didn't know Iggy was Aussie? lol



No, I know her origin story. But she uses the "I was in Miami since I was 16!" excuse for her rap-voice but her normal speaking voice has almost no trace of it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicki > Iggy

Iggy's shtick is racist as hell


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> They are both terrible but at least Nicki is black. Iggy wants to be black and it is cringeworthy to listen to her.



This would be true, if in the interview Jena posted she sounded black.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> No, I know her origin story. But she uses the "I was in Miami since I was 16!" excuse for her rap-voice but her normal speaking voice has almost no trace of it.



yea well who is gonna rap with an Aussie accent?

she realized she would sound dumb as hell

well dumber than she already sounds


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> Can both of them disappear



If you cut one head two more will appear, you may as well be grateful of what you have.



Masterpiece said:


> No really. I would immediately lose attraction to anybody doing those moves.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope



What moves are acceptable MP?

I think they covered everything outside of grinding or..that moves chicks do that look like they're giving two guys handjobs.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> [youtube]CBvjhwt03LM[/youtube]
> 
> I've definitely been guilty of the double handed car wash before...


It's cute when girls suck at dancing tho


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

stunna with that real life experience


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

if you mean to imply I don't have IRL experience, you'd be wrong


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

I meant to imply you only dance with stinkers


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> What moves are acceptable MP?
> 
> I think they covered everything outside of grinding or..that moves chicks do that look like they're giving two guys handjobs.



Nothing? I dunno I find dancing unattractive.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

and by dance I mean watch from the wall


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Most british singer sounds American, there's no big deal with her sounding southern or "black"...



Can we not pretend this isn't true


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Nothing? I dunno I find dancing unattractive.



so you've finally revealed yourself as an alien

it's good to come out


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Can we not pretend this isn't true


shut the hell up


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Nothing? I dunno I find dancing unattractive.



[youtube]V8H07R9r0Yk[/youtube]


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

Speaking of aussies, I only recently discovered an aussie youtuber callled Lewis Spears/Nebz and he's fucking HILARIOUS!


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

well thank you for making me projectile vomit jena


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Lily Allen has a beautiful English voice. She never tried to sound American.

As far as rap goes, an aussie rapper might not have been taken as well though.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

what does lily allen have to do with anything


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Slice said:


> The 1981 one or the more recent German production?



2008




Ennoea said:


> Why was it uncomfortable? I find gay dramas really boring though, esp the biopics.



The promiscuity of the gay community portrayed and the very raw emotions made me feel uncomfortable. I think I will forever see Mark Ruffalo and by extension The Hulk, as gay.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

She's no Adele
I don't think they try to sound American, it's just what they grew up listening to.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> what does lily allen have to do with anything




This: **


Masterpiece said:


> Most british singer sounds American, there's no big deal with her sounding southern or "black"...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Nicki > Iggy
> 
> Iggy's shtick is racist as hell


You are racist.  Why can't an Aussie girl practice hip hop?


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> This: **



how does one example refute his statement?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> No really. I would immediately lose attraction to anybody doing those moves.



you're so weird


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Nicki > Iggy
> 
> Iggy's shtick is racist as hell



i don't know much about her schtick

but i've seen two videos so i guess that's something

what's racist about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> how does one example refute his statement?



I could give a lot more examples..

But tbh, I just wanted to mention Lily Allen


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

I mostly listen to electronic music and if I'm not listening to electronic I'm usually listening metal. I mean to say that other genres rarely do the trick for me but oddly enough, I happen to like both Iggy and Lily Allen.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

It's okay for the black guy from Hootie and the Blowfish to get into country music.  But Hip Hop is off limits for Iggy.  Fuck you Stunna!


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't know much about her schtick
> 
> but i've seen two videos so i guess that's something
> 
> what's racist about it



This is the same guy who thinks mulatto is racist


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't know much about her schtick
> 
> but i've seen two videos so i guess that's something
> 
> what's racist about it


I meant how she raps (which should be self-explanatory), not her videos. I've not seen a video except for that one that's referencing Clueless 



Rukia said:


> It's okay for the black guy from Hootie and the Blowfish to get into country music.  But Hip Hop is off limits for Iggy.  Fuck you Stunna!


lol



Masterpiece said:


> This is the same guy who thinks mulatto is racist


see previous post


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Iggy's shtick is racist as hell




This.

But Nicki Minaj can't rap for shit either.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I meant how she raps, not her videos. I've not seen a video except for that one that's referencing Clueless



because she pretends to be southern?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I meant how she raps



So is Eminem racist too?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> because she pretends to be southern?


an Aussie going out of her way trying to sound Black isn't telling to you?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> So is Eminem racist too?


the answer to this question is evident to anyone above the age of six; consequently I won't insult you or myself by answering it for you


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

We should make an NFers react to Teen Reacts video.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> an Aussie going out of her way trying to sound Black isn't telling to you?



i don't think she's trying to sound black, though, just southern

she very obviously sounds like a white person to me

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> an Aussie going out of her way trying to sound Black isn't telling to you?



Again, this would only be true if she talked black in interview as well...


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

what is sounding black

stunna the racist


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> what is sounding black
> 
> stunna the racist


you know good and well what I mean


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

not sure if stunna be trollin he's been rather hard to read lately.. or maybe it's just me


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

don't even know why she keeps her Aussie accent

she's been in America for like 10 years already

it's like these damn mexicans and domincans who live in new york and been living here for the past 15 years and can't speak a lick of English

that kinda shit infuriates me


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> We should make an NFers react to Teen Reacts video.



This would be worse than testicular cancer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

I think she just made a business decision--the correct decision because rapping in her aussie accent would have been a disaster.

 She's banging black dudes and is around black people all the time, I don't think she's racist at all.


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure if thread is composed of idiots, or people trolling Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> not sure if stunna be trollin he's been rather hard to read lately.. or maybe it's just me


actually, I don't know why you beefin with me lately, I've been cereal


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> This would be worse than testicular cancer.



jena with that real life experience


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Lets play a game of who sound blacker

[YOUTUBE]uIKKxtI8HE4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]J2vP0ZQhA2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think she just made a business decision--the correct decision because rapping in her aussie accent would have been a disaster.
> 
> She's banging black dudes and are around black people all the time, I don't think she's racist at all.



she calls 'em ^ (use bro) when they fuckin

to keep that white dominance up


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> This would be worse than testicular cancer.


spot on 


Stunna said:


> actually, I don't know why you beefin with me lately, I've been cereal



trust me, I know nothing more than you do. it's just like this sort of connection, this sort of need I feel to make you have a difficult time.. or maybe it's just seeing the others do it that's made me like it. whatever


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterrace is joking, right?


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> at least Iggy got a real booty
> 
> Nicki failed as a black female!



Iggy booty is overrated from what I have seen of it. Plus Nicki at least seems like she would be one helluva lay. Iggy more or less admitted she is just okay in bed. 



~Gesy~ said:


> She's banging black dudes and is around black people all the time, I don't think she's racist at all.



She is raping them 

Seriously though, hearing her rap....I just feel embarrassed for her. When I first started rapping I sounded more like that and when I go back and listen I just cringe. Now I just try and sound more natural and more myself and I am comfortable with it. I would never play my old stuff for people anymore.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Eminem is a well respected, so he gets a pass? 


Oh okay...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Lets play a game of who sound blacker
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Das et


Mac Miller is the only _white _ white rapper out here mane!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

autisim in this thread too stronk


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> don't even know why she keeps her Aussie accent
> 
> she's been in America for like 10 years already
> 
> ...



Not every Mexican is privileged to get an opportunity to study English Literature in school. Can you imagine yourself working in a foreign country and not speaking a word of their language? Be more empathetic.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> this sort of need I feel to make you have a difficult time.. or maybe it's just seeing the others do it that's made me like it. whatever


this is basically this thread in a nutshell tbh


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

i honestly don't get how sounding southern, or trying to sound "black", makes iggy azalea a racist, as opposed to someone who merely wants to sell more records

?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Also Nicki  rap, she just doesn't because acting like a spaz makes her more money.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

I say again, what is sounding black?

ebonics???

racist ass fucks up in this thread 

dialect is regional and cultural, not exactly defined by race


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also Nicki  rap, she just doesn't because acting like a spaz makes her more money.



you mean she use to

back in her mixtapes days when she could string coherent sentences together

she sold out fast probably because her potential and intelligence were limited

hanging around wayne didn't help either


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Also Nicki  rap, she just doesn't because acting like a spaz makes her more money.



i've heard the verse 

it's cited by many people as proof that she can rap

i really don't see why, there's nothing remotely impressive about it. and her style is mostly just annoying


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> it's like these damn mexicans and domincans who live in new york and been living here for the past 15 years and can't speak a lick of English
> 
> that kinda shit infuriates me


I know the feeling, i have american neighbors who despite the fact they have living in mexico for years, and that they don't do anything at all, still are unable to structuring basic sentence in spanish.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Nicki and Iggy both have talent. I mean they flow pretty well. At least better than most southern rappers and a lot of west coast rappers (can't nobody fuck with the east coast though) but their lyrical content is awful.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I know the feeling, i have american neighbors who despite the fact they have living in mexico for years, and that they don't do anything at all, still are unable to structuring basic sentence in spanish.



sama did you intentionally let slip that you're in mexico

i feel like this is kind of a security breach


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you're so weird



I can't be the only one


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I know the feeling, i have american neighbors who despite the fact they have living in mexico for years, and that they don't do anything at all, still are unable to structuring basic sentence in spanish.



americans are lazy no denying that

foreigners go out of their not to learn english in America doe

like they will lose their culture or something or filthy gaijin english sucks


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> I say again, what is sounding black?
> 
> ebonics???
> 
> ...



There actually is a  that is spoken predominately by black people. Linguists treat it as another dialect of English. Obviously if you're black you're not "required" to use that dialect or whatever, but it has a history steeped in black culture and it's still frequently used in black communities. And, no, it's not the same as other southern dialects.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i honestly don't get how sounding southern, or trying to sound "black", makes iggy azalea a racist, as opposed to someone who merely wants to sell more records
> 
> ?\_(ツ)_/?





Jena said:


> Also Nicki  rap, she just doesn't because acting like a spaz makes her more money.



Agree with these Nicki's first mixtape showed crazy skill.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

My fucking 3 page essay keeps changing due dates. Yesterday it was due Tuesday, today it was due today, and just a few minutes ago it is now due on October 14th.

Now my test is due tonight instead of Tuesday. My teacher needs to get her shit together .


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> you mean she use to
> 
> back in her mixtapes days when she could string coherent sentences together
> 
> ...



I'd choose wealth over integrity any day


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> this is basically this thread in a nutshell tbh



tell me about it


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> trust me, I know nothing more than you do. it's just like this sort of connection, this sort of need I feel to make you have a difficult time.. or maybe it's just seeing the others do it that's made me like it. whatever



What you just felt happened to the Nazi and the Kamikaze. It's so easy to get carried away with group dynamics and commit atrocities.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

some rappers say they have to dumb down their music and skill to sell more.


That's just how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> What you just felt happened to the Nazi and the Kamikaze. It's so easy to get carried away with group dynamics and commit atrocities.



yasha are you indulging a macabre sense of irony every time you offer sanctimonious moral advice in this thread, considering you're a serial killer irl


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> What you just felt happened to the Nazi and the Kamikaze. It's so easy to get carried away with group dynamics and commit atrocities.



I'm trying to fight it back


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sama did you intentionally let slip that you're in mexico
> 
> i feel like this is kind of a security breach



It's not a secret i live in mexico, i have stated that multiple times.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> sama did you intentionally let slip that you're in mexico
> 
> i feel like this is kind of a security breach



Everyone knows and he has never tried to conceal that info.




Jena said:


> There actually is a  that is spoken predominately by black people. Linguists treat it as another dialect of English. Obviously if you're black you're not "required" to use that dialect or whatever, but it has a history steeped in black culture and it's still frequently used in black communities. And, no, it's not the same as other southern dialects.



Speedy comes to mind.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

i think yasha might be admitting to gangraping an innocent girl due to peer pressure and mob mentality


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I'd choose wealth over integrity any day



Quit school and do some gay porn bro...that's where the money's at these days.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> My fucking 3 page essay keeps changing due dates. Yesterday it was due Tuesday, today it was due today, and just a few minutes ago it is now due on October 14th.
> 
> Now my test is due tonight instead of Tuesday. My teacher needs to get her shit together .



Why your teacher think you need like 3 weeks to write 3 fucking pages?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> yasha are you indulging a macabre sense of irony every time you offer sanctimonious moral advice in this thread, considering you're a serial killer irl



I ain't a serial killer. 

I'm too kind-hearted to be one.


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> i think yasha might be admitting to gangraping an innocent girl due to peer pressure and mob mentality





Yasha said:


> I ain't a serial killer.
> 
> *I'm too kind-hearted to be one*.



are you though?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Why your teacher think you need like 3 weeks to write 3 fucking pages?



Community college...AMIRITE?


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

that sounds like a great fucking teacher


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

is it supposed to be harder to make friends in community college, or is that just me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is it supposed to be harder to make friends in community college, or is that just me



People definitely aren't as friendly, a fight almost broke out in mine because someone bumped into another.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

did he step on his shoes?


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is it supposed to be harder to make friends in community college, or is that just me



No, it is. Because everyone wants to get the fuck out of there 

If your school has a common area like a cafeteria just hang out there. That's where I met most of my friends that I didn't already know from HS at the CC.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

I had a community college I went to that was right next to my high school


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Community college is just 2 more years of high school. It really ain't hard to make friends anywhere as long as you have some amount of social skill.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Where the hell did you guys go? 

It was pretty easy for me
I down sat with a group of people during my break and I instantly became a part of their group. They invited me to work out with them because their gym accept guests for free :33


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> No, it is. Because everyone wants to get the fuck out of there
> 
> If your school has a common area like a cafeteria just hang out there. That's where I met most of my friends that I didn't already know from HS at the CC.


Okay, I figured, but I wasn't sure.

A couple friends from HS go to the local uni (which I'll also be attending next semester), but they've been making so many new friends they've been hanging out with, and this past month has honestly been one of my loneliest.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

tbh I'm picky about my friends, so that doesn't help

I'm not anti-social tho


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> tbh I'm picky about my friends, so that doesn't help
> 
> I'm not anti-social tho



Talk to people in class and give some funny answers every once in awhile.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Liverbird said:


> I'm trying to fight it back



The urge is like the omega, very difficult to kill.




The World said:


> i think yasha might be admitting to gangraping an innocent girl due to peer pressure and mob mentality



This reminds me of the cat raping scene in Leolo which Sama recommended (the movie, not the scene).


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Talk to people in class and give some funny answers every once in awhile.


I do. There are people who sit with me if they see me in the hall and stuff and we make small talk, but no one I'd go out of my way to see or hang out with.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Okay, I figured, but I wasn't sure.
> 
> A couple friends from HS go to the local uni (which I'll also be attending next semester), but they've been making so many new friends they've been hanging out with, and this past month has honestly been one of my loneliest.



What nobody tells you about college is that the first semester is the worst. People at universities tend to make friends quicker because they have these freshman orientation programs designed for exactly that ? the school I transferred to had a "first year experience" where you're in a required class your first semester with a group of fellow freshman that all live in the same building as you. But those friendships are usually born out of desperation and tend to fade really quickly. TBH I only know a few people that are still friends with someone they met during their first semester. 

And it does take a while at the CC, but you can do it. It really helps if you know one person, because it tends to just snowball and piggyback naturally that way. Personally, I wouldn't say that I _really_ started making friends until close to the end of the first semester. It also takes a while to sort through the neckbeard losers to find someone who isn't batshit insane...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Talk to people in class and give some funny answers every once in awhile.



After I crack a joke, I can hear cricket sound more often than not.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I do. There are people who sit with me if they see me in the hall and stuff and we make small talk, but no one I'd go out of my way to see or hang out with.



Also always try to sit next to girls so if the teacher is like "pair up with the person next to you" you are set. Best to befriend some girls IMO. Because guys want to talk to them to so you may get guy friends out of it and girls will have a group of friends somewhere at the cc as well so you get in with a whole group of them.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

what self respecting american says uni

smh stunna


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> After I crack a joke, I can hear cricket sound more often than not.



tell better jokes


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanks Jena. :33


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

and Cyphon

Warudo's still bitchmade tho


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> And it does take a while at the CC, but you can do it. It really helps if you know one person, because it tends to just snowball and piggyback naturally that way. Personally, I wouldn't say that I _really_ started making friends until close to the end of the first semester. It also takes a while to sort through the neckbeard losers to find someone who isn't batshit insane...



The area where eat and play games is the worst 
And it sucks because that's where 90% of the seats are.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

jena the only one here to give stunna any worthwhile advice


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> Talk to people in class and give some funny answers every once in awhile.



Ugh, one of the things I hated the most about the CC was how many people thought they were so fucking funny. I s2g every class I took had at least 1 asshole who thought they were super hilarious but that the rest of the class wanted to strangle.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> What nobody tells you about college is that the first semester is the worst. People at universities tend to make friends quicker because they have these freshman orientation programs designed for exactly that ? the school I transferred to had a "first year experience" where you're in a required class your first semester with a group of fellow freshman that all live in the same building as you. But those friendships are usually born out of desperation and tend to fade really quickly. TBH I only know a few people that are still friends with someone they met during their first semester.



Yeah everyone is nervous and shit and shy about the big new world. Always good to start in a dorm instead of in an apartment. That way you get a roommate to befriend and every room around you has people and someone always needs to borrow shit or whatever.

I am a bit different so I would see open dorm doors and just walk in and start hangin out. 



Yasha said:


> After I crack a joke, I can hear cricket sound more often than not.



I believe it.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> tell better jokes



See? Warudo didn't get my joke.




Jena said:


> What nobody tells you about college is that the first semester is the worst. People at universities tend to make friends quicker because they have these freshman orientation programs designed for exactly that ? the school I transferred to had a "first year experience" where you're in a required class your first semester with a group of fellow freshman that all live in the same building as you. But those friendships are usually born out of desperation and tend to fade really quickly. TBH I only know a few people that are still friends with someone they met during their first semester.
> 
> And it does take a while at the CC, but you can do it. It really helps if you know one person, because it tends to just snowball and piggyback naturally that way. Personally, I wouldn't say that I _really_ started making friends until close to the end of the first semester. It also takes a while to sort through the neckbeard losers to find someone who isn't batshit insane...



Exactly.

Take your time, Stunna. As long as you're not intentionally shutting yourself out, you will make some good friends in time.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> what self respecting american says uni
> 
> smh stunna



I was thinking the same exact thing. I have never heard a single person say that shit. 



Jena said:


> Ugh, one of the things I hated the most about the CC was how many people thought they were so fucking funny. I s2g every class I took had at least 1 asshole who thought they were super hilarious but that the rest of the class wanted to strangle.



Yeah, I hate that too. I was just giving advice that worked for me because I am actually funny and know how to choose my spots. If you aren't known for bringing laughs you probably shouldn't make any attempts just to be on the safe side. You don't want to alienate people.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Ugh, one of the things I hated the most about the CC was how many people thought they were so fucking funny. I s2g every class I took had at least 1 asshole who thought they were super hilarious but that the rest of the class wanted to strangle.


yo, real talk, half of my intro to socio class are wannabe comedians; I can't stand it


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> The area where eat and play games is the worst
> And it sucks because that's where 90% of the seats are.



This is so true. While at the CC I got pulled into a cafeteria group -- basically just like 10-15 people who would all sit at the same tables in the cafeteria every day. I'm only still friends with 2 people from it. Most of them were decent or just vaguely annoying but there was a huge number of socially-inept asshats that were human embodiments of all the worst CC stereotypes. M'lady.

Most of them were with the D&D group too


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 21, 2014)

cyphon the strategist


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> yo, real talk, half of my intro to socio class are wannabe comedians; I can't stand it



You could take that opening. Counter their shit wit with real wit or just call them out for not being funny.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> jena the only one here to give stunna any worthwhile advice



Jena has always given good social advice. Sometimes I think she might be the only one in this thread with a heart.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> jena the only one here to give stunna any worthwhile advice



No Cyphon knows what's up too.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> Ugh, one of the things I hated the most about the CC was how many people thought they were so fucking funny. I s2g every class I took had at least 1 asshole who thought they were super hilarious but that the rest of the class wanted to strangle.



The people in class are usually so reluctant to speak up. So I don't make jokes but I make sassy or snarky remarks and those get pretty good receptions. 

Oh and in class discussions, when people are trying to sound real introspective, I pretty much call them on their bullshit, without calling them out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Speaking of being funny...most teachers need to stop trying


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of being funny...most teachers need to stop trying



Atleast you can make fun of those teachers.
Dull teachers are so much worst


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Oh and in class discussions, when people are trying to sound real introspective, I pretty much call them on their bullshit, without calling them out.



It is really fun making sarcastic quips at people who are too stupid to realize you're mocking them.



~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of being funny...most teachers need to stop trying



Science teachers


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

my history teachers were old white dudes who tried to be funny 

and my haitan french teacher who was a straight up clown

and his name was Mr. Israel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Atleast you can make fun of those teachers.
> Dull teachers are so much worst



This is true..

Atleast i'm not fighting a battle to stay awake


The monotone ones...


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

All my science teachers were SUPER CEREAL serious

no fun allowed

same thing with all my math teachers except 1 who was short and just jolly like a drunk dwarf


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

I have never met a truly funny teacher in my 17 years of school life.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

I had this hippie dude as a Statistics teacher in CC and we sat at round tables with like 6 to a table. He would give out tests, go outside to smoke and come back when everyone was finished. Everyone at each table always had matching scores.

I skipped a test day one time and near the end of the semester he was reviewing grades and was like "you never completed this test". I was like "I could take it now if it helps" and he said "no, I will just take your lowest score from another test and fill it in". My lowest score was like a 99 or something 

I got like 110% in the class with extra credit and I think I only showed up to about half of the classes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

You can pretty much tell what type of teacher you have on the first day of a new semester. That's when they crack the most jokes or be the most restrictive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I had this hippie dude as a Statistics teacher in CC and we sat at round tables with like 6 to a table. He would give out tests, go outside to smoke and come back when everyone was finished. Everyone at each table always had matching scores.
> 
> I skipped a test day one time and near the end of the semester he was reviewing grades and was like "you never completed this test". I was like "I could take it now if it helps" and he said "no, I will just take your lowest score from another test and fill it in". My lowest score was like a 99 or something
> 
> I got like 110% in the class with extra credit and I think I only showed up to about half of the classes.



kill for those...that's a free GPA jump.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

My history teacher in HS was legit one of the funniest people I've ever seen, IRL, on TV, anywhere


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

Do you guys go for classes that are easy to score or you select classes based on interests?


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> You can pretty much tell what type of teacher you have on the first day of a new semester. That's when they crack the most jokes or be the most restrictive.



There's always the badass on the first day who's like:

"I don't give out As. Most of you will drop this class three weeks into the semester. I don't let students email or call me. I don't care about your grade."

lol ok calm down we're not in a prison movie


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

You know what feels good? When there's plenty of seat in the class but a cute girl choose to sit next to you.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> is it supposed to be harder to make friends in community college, or is that just me



Yup.

I only met my friends in the library when they walked into a convo about Borderlands . Everybody else though is fuckin' zombified.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> There's always the badass on the first day who's like:
> 
> "I don't give out As. Most of you will drop this class three weeks into the semester. I don't let students email or call me. I don't care about your grade."
> 
> lol ok calm down we're not in a prison movie



Scared Straight Teachers 


I like those too in a way, when you get that really good grade you lost sleep for at the end of the semester, it feels like you won a championship.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You know what feels good? When there's plenty of seat in the class but a cute girl choose to sit next to you.



I had this Russian chick do that

and she also told me how she lost her virginity in detail


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 21, 2014)

I  had a teacher ,who for whatever reason  keep making Harry Potter references during class, or talking about events of his life no one possibly care less about,  like how once he won a dance contest or how well was doing his daughter on school, or making unfunny jokes, he also lacked a tooth so he spoke weird and it was really hard to understand what was he saying unless you were on the front rows, making the task of staying awake during his class incredibly hard.
He also made the exams at hand at the last minute, so we always stared doing them like 20m late.
I also once legit confused him with an hobo.


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Do you guys go for classes that are easy to score or you select classes based on interests?



It is a mix. Because there are required classes you don't want so for those you just try to get in the easiest one. Outside of those you try to get ones you actually want.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> You know what feels good? When there's plenty of seat in the class but a cute girl choose to sit next to you.



But then you find you they're a dual enrollment student and still in high school.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> I had this Russian chick do that
> 
> and she also told me how she lost her virginity in detail



was it a good story tho


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

their was this one kid I sat next to who came in high as fuck and drunk too with a bottle of vodka in his bag and didn't give a darn if he was caught


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2014)

How many Russians there are in your school, Warudo?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> and she also told me how she lost her virginity in detail



Now those are fun. Last week, All my coworkers and I were sharing stories of how we lost our virginity .

One of the funnest Saturdays I've ever had .


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Jena said:


> was it a good story tho



don't remember much of it

I was so dumbfounded at the fact she was revealing such intimate and personal shit to me when I barely knew her

I think she said something about her boyfriend having to sneak around her parents and climb through windows and they would ninja fuck with her parents in the next room or on the stairs when they were gone

and how it didn't hurt as much the first time and the sex was just okay

I think I might have told her I could change that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> their was this one kid I sat next to who came in high as fuck and drunk too with a bottle of vodka in his bag and didn't give a darn if he was caught



This chick really said on the podium , in my speech class, that she's high and it helps her focus.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Yasha said:


> How many Russians there are in your school, Warudo?



brooklyn in general has alot of russians


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Samavarti said:


> I  had a teacher ,who for whatever reason  keep making Harry Potter references during class, or talking about events of his life no one possibly care less about,  like how once he won a dance contest or how well was doing his daughter on school, or making unfunny jokes, he also lacked a tooth so he spoke weird and it was really hard to understand what was he saying unless you were on the front rows, making the task of staying awake during his class incredibly hard.
> He also made the exams at hand at the last minute, so we always stared doing them like 20m late.
> *I also once legit confused him with an hobo*.




you got some weird teachers sama


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

I still need to meet a European girl


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> I think I might have told her I could change that



She didn't bite huh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I still need to meet a European girl



My CC is mostly made of Black girls 

And most of the ones I talk to are already moms.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Drunk like a mother fucker


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> My CC is mostly made of Black girls
> 
> And most of the ones I talk to are already moms.



I looked up the demographics before I enrolled


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Do Demographics seriously matter to anyone? I myself like seeing a good mix.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> She didn't bite huh?



well she had a boyfriend

and she wasn't gonna just drop him for me


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm speaking from HS experiences btw

doubt college even cares if you brought booze unless you're stumbling around drunk with a bottle in your hand


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

lol nobody cares about the demographics (though tbh I considered going to a HBC)


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

move to a Socal campus or one near the beach so you can at least get a good look at some hot bitches with bikinis on

lord knows you would never make a move but at least you can take some pics to fap too later


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Do Demographics seriously matter to anyone? I myself like seeing a good mix.



Yeah, I went to black schools up to high school. College was a much needed change. I instantly click with people who went to black school but wasn't black.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol nobody cares about the demographics (though tbh I considered going to a HBC)



tbh, I hate being one of the few pebbles in a field of snow. Because most people there be like " Wow a black guy! I will try to talk to him so I don't seem racist. I love Black People!". 

Acting natural is best white people everywhere, I'm not a jaguar and this isn't a safari ride.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

I bet if you were light skinned all the white people would treat you well like it's a cw show


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I still need to meet a European girl


Good call dude.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

french people are freaks sexually


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

tbh I feel like a lot of people in HS talked to me because they looked at me like some kind of unicorn or something.

"Wow, a black guy who talks like a white guy and likes white things like anime and rock music!"


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

I went to a black school and I'm surprised when a black guy say he saw Life of Pi thought it was good. I'm like "Oh man! You watch other movies beside shitty comedies!?"


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

That's racist

and IGNENT


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> That's racist
> 
> and IGNENT


It's also shocking.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I went to a black school and I'm surprised when a black guy say he saw Life of Pi thought it was good. I'm like "Oh man! You watch other movies beside shitty comedies!?"



But I was only surprise because he didn't look or talk like Stunna. He looked like someone who went to an inner city or urban school like I did. But he also said Pain & Gain was a good movie soo...


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Does Stunna's dad know that he likes manga and anime?  Does he know that Stunna has cosplayed before?  Stunna has mentioned that his dad is a minister.  I imagine that his dad is probably very traditional.  And he would view these interests to be pretty odd.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

My dad doesn't see them as odd because of our religion.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna's step dad isn't white?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

uh,         yes he is?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

My dad doesn't know that I watch anime or read comics anymore.  But he still gives me shit for watching DBZ back when I was 15-16 and it used to be on Toonami.  And he is convinced that I need to marry a nice Japanese girl.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

I remember one time in 10th or 11th grade where I came home after buying a couple geeky t-shirts and me and my dad got into a shouting match because he got pissed I was into "nerdy white boy shit".

He's mellowed out about my hobbies since then, but I still don't flaunt them around him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

Exactly.  That is a similar mindset to the one my parents have.  They definitely don't think anyone over the age of 18 should be playing video games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

anime and manga werent what what i was judged on by my parents..guess they saw them as just cartoons


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

I dont think I'll expose my son to anime


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

yea they still see video games as children's cartoons

yet parents also chastise the video game industry for bringing violent and explicit content to them????

hypocrites


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I dont think I'll expose my son to anime



is that before you eat him?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

The World said:


> is that before you eat him?



I don't want him to grow up being socially inept


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't wait to introduce my son to Disney and musical theater. :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna's talking about racism

But isnt a white dad pushing black shit on his black kids racist?


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I can't wait to introduce my son to Disney and musical theater. :33



There's plenty of gay kids being disowned


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

what are you talking about, Gesy?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2014)

gesy, I can't believe that there was serious talk about making you a mod once upon a time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> what are you talking about, Gesy?



Your dad calling what you were wearing nerdy white boy shit.


----------



## Ae (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> gesy, I can't believe that there was serious talk about making you a mod once upon a time.



I can believe it because look at who are the mods


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

how did you get that I was talking about my step dad out of this?

I haven't said step dad a single time


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 21, 2014)

Stunna said:


> how did you get that I was talking about my step dad out of this?
> 
> I haven't said step dad a single time



The confusion isnt understandable?

People always call their step father by their specific status every time? I apologize for the misunderstanding, stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2014)

My first stepdad was with me since I was, like, four, but the only way I would have called him "dad" would be if my dad wasn't in my life.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 21, 2014)

Rukia said:


> My dad doesn't know that I watch anime or read comics anymore.  But he still gives me shit for watching DBZ back when I was 15-16 and it used to be on Toonami.  And he is convinced that I need to marry a nice Japanese girl.


My Dad thinks I love everything about Japan just because I watch their shows and read their comics .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2014)

Dad constantly tells me anything related to the UK and gives me shit after he does it, even though I told him I am only interested in their shows and movies . 

I don't give a shit for the nation as a whole .


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2014)

A Walk Among the Tombstones: B+

Underrated movie. It's like "Taken" crossed with "Prisoners", being very bleak and atmospheric while also providing another awesome Liam Neeson character. Watch it. Watch it without pants.


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

The World said:


> it's like these damn mexicans and domincans who live in new york and been living here for the past 15 years and can't speak a lick of English
> 
> that kinda shit infuriates me





Samavarti said:


> I know the feeling, i have american neighbors who despite the fact they have living in mexico for years, and that they don't do anything at all, still are unable to structuring basic sentence in spanish.



My best friend is Greek.
He's 35 years old and was born here.
That means his parents are now here for more than 35 years.
His father still cant form a coherrent and easily understandable German sentence. And i have a feeling it gets worse every year.




Yasha said:


> What you just felt happened to the Nazi and the Kamikaze. It's so easy to get carried away with group dynamics and commit atrocities.



Its like you just watched "Die Welle" recently


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I still need to meet a European girl



Given your usual m.o. just stay away from Italian and French girls.



The World said:


> french people are freaks sexually



Dat stereotype. 
Just like all Italians are lazy fucks and all Germans are punctual and strict. 



Rukia said:


> Exactly.  That is a similar mindset to the one my parents have.  They definitely don't think anyone over the age of 18 should be playing video games.



My mother is so out of touch with technology. She often thought i was watching a movie when gaming. Shes always easily impressed by stuff like that.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

slice I've been personally acquainted with 3 french chicks who were freaky deaky

blew my mind

not to mention the various porn and media I've seen of french girls only solidified it for me

never heard of Italians being lazy per se, just loud as fuck and really ignorant, and staying home with their parents until they're 40


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

The World said:


> slice I've been personally acquainted with 3 french chicks who were freaky deaky
> 
> blew my mind
> 
> not to mention the various porn and media I've seen of french girls only solidified it for me



Its probably different with french people outside of France. They have the whole 'We're better than you - and we know it' attitude. _But _ there is possibly really freaky times ahead with them. They are really open when it comes to that.
But you will have to put up with a lot of shit before that.



The World said:


> never heard of Italians being lazy per se, just loud as fuck and really ignorant, and staying home with their parents until they're 40



Guess its a stereotype only in Europe then.


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

Checked a few more pages back. Seems like i missed fun talk about school this night. 

Never had problems making friends at any school - i only had to deal with reverse "bullying" issues.

(Meaning: I was constantly talking down on people, mocking them, being kinda rude (but never aggressive or violent). Then after a while this is expected behavior of you and kinda hard to stop. Doesnt matter if you like the people or not. Still managed to hang out with almost everyone in my classes.
To this day i dont know how i managed to be well liked by most of them)


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 22, 2014)

The World said:


> never heard of Italians being lazy per se



look at their WW2 record


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rnK-jYzaWtw[/YOUTUBE]

I thought South Park had been cancelled tbh


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

That show will probably survive us.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

Not that I'm complaining; South Park at its worst is still a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oDPCmmZifE8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

Slice said:


> Checked a few more pages back. Seems like i missed fun talk about school this night.
> 
> Never had problems making friends at any school - i only had to deal with reverse "bullying" issues.
> 
> ...



slice and all his machismo


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

The World said:


> slice and all his machismo



Being an ass doesnt equal being macho.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

I said that because that must be the only reason people still liked you 

either that or they're masochists with no self-respect


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

unless it was just light teasing that any group of friends especially guys do to each other


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

It was meaner than that. The mixture of knowing when to stop and doing it to almost everyone is the key i think. So its more like "_Oh he? Well hes mean to everyone_" instead of being the guy picking on the weak.

I remember there being this really fat guy in class. Obviously he was quickly nicknamed just "fatty". You could tell it hurt him but of course it stuck. During one of the breaks some dudes from another class jump in on that and get really verbally abusive towards him. So we go over there, confront them and "politely" tell them that he is_ our_ punching bag and they should probably find someone else.
He seemed happy. Wanted to thank us and was simply dismissed with a "shut up fatty".

In hindsight we were kinda like confidence trainers...


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

I just had to think of this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WghCJlgyKPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2014)

College was pretty easy in finding friendships. Most people are really friendly and you can make alot of friends. They're mostly shallow friendships though.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2014)

that fat kid will pull a reverse seven on you slice and do the gluttony torture


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2014)

Slice said:


> Checked a few more pages back. Seems like i missed fun talk about school this night.
> 
> Never had problems making friends at any school - i only had to deal with reverse "bullying" issues.
> 
> ...



I knew someone like you in School. Everyone fucking hated that guy, sorry Slice


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2014)

Also Stunna make some female friends. Girls are very friendly in college. But if you wanna get laid you'll have to find the perfect balance between gentleman and douche. Though I feel like you have the douche part down


----------



## Butcher (Sep 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> College was pretty easy in finding friendships. Most people are really friendly and you can make alot of friends. They're mostly shallow friendships though.


I have tight-lipped sons of bitches at my college  .

If you say hi to them it looks like they'd kill you then and there. Tension is unbelievably high in the classroom too.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

... 

Thanks, Eno. :33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

I once let my eyes drift away aimlessly as I was having a JD-esque daydream and the guy in front of me looked at me and said  "The fuck you looking at?"


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I have tight-lipped sons of bitches at my college  .
> 
> If you say hi to them it looks like they'd kill you then and there. Tension is unbelievably high in the classroom too.



In UK all you have to say is let's get a drink. And there you go. In the student union bar it's crazy.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I have tight-lipped sons of bitches at my college  .
> 
> If you say hi to them it looks like they'd kill you then and there. Tension is unbelievably high in the classroom too.



I don't believe you. People like this don't exist.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I have tight-lipped sons of bitches at my college  .
> 
> If you say hi to them it looks like they'd kill you then and there. Tension is unbelievably high in the classroom too.



Is the college is Soviet Russia?? Most students are generally really friendly and open minded. I've never had this happen.


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> I knew someone like you in School. Everyone fucking hated that guy, sorry Slice



Yeah i'm not proud of it. But i learned from it.


----------



## Slice (Sep 22, 2014)

Warudo - i visited a friend and played the Silent Hills teaser. Thats some intense scary shit going on there. If they manage to make the entire game that way...


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2014)

Need to start on a 3-4 page paper due tomorrow
Suppose to be about someone I know but just going to make shit up


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

as   you do


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Stunna ran into his folder of shitty avis?


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2014)

Probably the same folder you got yours


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Probably the same folder you got yours



We got it from your mom.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

you continuously fail to elaborate on what makes the Multiplex avatars shitty, so I'm gonna have to ask you to take a break from talking out of you ass


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Stunna said:


> you continuously fail to elaborate on what makes the Multiplex avatars shitty, so I'm gonna have to ask you to take a break from talking out of you ass



Stunna you and shit goes together like flies on shit.


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmm. I can't remember Huey's set. Blocked it long time ago.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Grape rocking OP


----------



## Cyphon (Sep 22, 2014)

*Superman Unbound*

Entertaining enough. Not really in the mood to give anything in-depth but I thought some of the stuff was kind of dumb. Like how easily Superman escaped each time or how when he had Braniac beat he just left him there to recover and come back for the kill. But if you aren't being too picky there is fun to be had here.

3/5


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

*Dial M for Murder* ~ A-


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

Slice said:


> I just had to think of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WghCJlgyKPQ[/YOUTUBE]


Only good part of that movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone catching Gotham tonight?

I may watch, but the chibi Bruce and supervillians makes me groan everytime I think about it. Hopefully it serves more as easter eggs than anything.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2014)

I only watch guilty pleasures on TV, so I'm probably going to catch The voice tonight.

Hate commercials during a series, it kills all the suspense.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm still quite shocked that people are legit interested in Gotham despite that there isn't going to be any Batman in it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

It could be a great crime story of a honest cop, in a sinful city, trying to make things right.

Gordon always been as interesting as Batman to me, though I found Oldman's take of the character to be rather boring.


----------



## Ae (Sep 22, 2014)

It supposedly have the rights to all the Batman villains except for probably Joker.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone catching Gotham tonight?
> 
> I may watch, but the chibi Bruce and supervillians makes me groan everytime I think about it. Hopefully it serves more as easter eggs than anything.


It looks awful.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 22, 2014)

I always found Gotham city itself very interesting, so of course I plan on at least giving it an episode or two.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> It looks awful.



It's on Fox so I don't expect much, but the premise is interesting enough to give it a shot.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 22, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I'm still quite shocked that people are legit interested in Gotham despite that there isn't going to be any Batman in it.



Well Gothman Central was quite good even though there was not Batman, no that i think Gotham will be anywhere as good, and i'm probably not watching it any time soon, but the lack of Batman is not reason.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, I'm actually starting to like Nucky again in Boardwalk Empire. He has been thrown to the sidelines pretty hard after season 1, then it became everyone else's show. Glad to see he's finally returning to his prime :33.



~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone catching Gotham tonight?
> 
> I may watch, but the chibi Bruce and supervillians makes me groan everytime I think about it. Hopefully it serves more as easter eggs than anything.



Meh, if it turns to shit, there's always Gotham Central.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a reason for me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 22, 2014)

It will be better than Agents of Shield at the very least.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

^This is true


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2014)

People keep telling me that Agents of Shield got better ,but I'm not willing to sit through more episodes that are on the same level as the Pilot .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

The pilot was satisfactory, I'll give it one or two more tries to prove itself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Daredevil on netflix and the defenders 



Way to drop the ball on a Punisher Series Marvel


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2014)

Speaking of Punisher, I quite enjoyed Punisher: Warzone. I will be reading the source material soon too, as I loved Garth Ennis' work on Preacher.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 22, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> It will be better than Agents of Shield at the very least.



This feels like a moot point considering it's not worth watching anyways


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone here ever seen Prison Break?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah. Good show, but highly overrated. The lawyer is probably one of the dumbest people I've ever seen in fiction. She is constantly being pursued by badass agents and yet she doesn't carry a gun . Acting feels forced at times too.

T-Bag is a beast though. Still need to watch season 2.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Wait Renee Montoya is in Gotham and you nimrods think it will be shit?

 go fuck yourselves


I see what they're trying to do, this will be Detective Inc.


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Only good part of that movie.




Wrong.

[YOUTUBE]LQCU36pkH7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone here ever seen Prison Break?




A friend of mine loved that show. She watched it every week with her brothers. Her brothers were cunts. And she was also addicted to hydrocodone at the time.

I know what you're saying, "but, Grape, weren't you addicted to hydrocodone?"

Yes, I was. But that was a later time. Fuck you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Couldn't afford Heroin at the time, Grape?


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2014)

Danger Doom said:


> Couldn't afford Heroin at the time, Grape?




Heroin is for poor people.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 22, 2014)

I watched most of Season 1 & 2 of Prison Break. Some of Season 3 & 4 too.

From what I saw, I thought it was pretty good. 3 & 4 though.....


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2014)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Meh, if it turns to shit, there's always Gotham Central.




this is what I want and hoping for



Magnum Miracles said:


> People keep telling me that Agents of Shield got better ,but I'm not willing to sit through more episodes that are on the same level as the Pilot .



it does in the second half

first half is pretty much boring or awkward as fuck



Danger Doom said:


> Couldn't afford Heroin at the time, Grape?



yea he was on that good shit called crack cocaine


----------



## Grape (Sep 23, 2014)

Warudo. You disappoint me. I'm gonna have to label you as Huey 2.0


----------



## The World (Sep 23, 2014)

oh boy, the 2.0 nonsense again


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Grape is Grape 2.0 only him can outdo his brain cell genocidal ways.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KdCwMClmHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Sep 23, 2014)

that's a pretty impressive shot tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2014)

21 and over

Entertaining, but I wish it was more experimental instead following the  template for the Hangover films to a tee.

C-

Flight

A touching film about a despicable man getting whats coming to him and coming out reform by the end of it all.

B


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2014)

So I see film club is back. You guys used skype?

*EDIT:* Prime Mad Men was great television.  Show fell off the moment Don married his secretary.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2014)

it's not back though

a few of us do, but not many


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2014)

You'll get pm's when it's back.


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it's not back though
> 
> a few of us do, but not many



I still say we should set up one of those chat groups for this threads people.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> I still say we should set up one of those chat groups for this threads people.



lol

in a skype chatroom, you can't enable any options to _not see_ people's messages

meaning an unfiltered stream of huey and cyphon 

seems like a good way to give my brain cancer


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't even know if they have Skype. 

The only ones from here i have added are Warudo and Para.

Plus it isnt like joining is a requirement.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd skype with some of you homies

some


----------



## Grape (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunna said:


> some


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 23, 2014)

im gonna check out BAA.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 23, 2014)

people know i hate doctor who, but credit where it's due, stunna's set does look kinda nice


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks, Luca.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't even remember the avy .


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 23, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I don't even remember the avy .



i'm talking about his current set


----------



## Butcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I know.

Just that I don't remember the scene in his avy currently.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2014)

*Hide and Seek*

Crazy korean women.

7/10


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

It's from the episode "A Christmas Carol".


----------



## Slice (Sep 23, 2014)

Nearing the end of Fate/Zero.
I really wish they would show a bit more actual fighting between the servants. That "confrontation" between Saber & Rider was really anticlimactic.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2014)

Masterrace, check this out.

[youtube]lJx4SkDhh7I[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunna if Disney had a multiversal crossover/team up movie how much times will you see it?


----------



## teddy (Sep 23, 2014)

How was gotham's premiere? 
is it worthy of time or apathy?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm already a diehard fan of Kingdom Hearts, Huey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2014)

Bad username bruh


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Should added ~ ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2014)

"~" are in this year


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

As it was in 2002, guy with generic first name as username


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

How many name changes you got left


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

This was a free name change. 

I still got 2 left.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

How'd you go about snagging that?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2014)

How many are you allowed?

I may consider changing mine also


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

You're allowed 3 name changes



Stunna said:


> How'd you go about snagging that?



There was a 24 hour event, already passed, for the 10 anniversary of NF where the mods were giving out a Name change in the resort.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

wtf :/

oh well; not like I'd have gotten one anyway


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2014)

hmm, What do you guys think of the name "Apex"?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2014)

as long as it doesn't have the ~


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2014)

we'd call you Gesy regardless--which is the only reason I haven't changed my name


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 23, 2014)

Parallax said:


> as long as it doesn't have the ~



So "*Apex*"?

Stunna may be right about it not being worth the effort.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2014)

he's right, I would still call you Gesy no matter what name change you get


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2014)

id call u gay.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Vagina by design.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2014)

who is this wack guy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

If you have a Vag instead of a dick are you a gayboi, a bitch or a bitchfag?


----------



## Ae (Sep 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MIChFMaulq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh great a house you need to buy like 5 smart phones for otherwise if your single phone gets damage or anything else you're fuck


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2014)

Name changes are so lame.

I've been using Slice for a really long time now. At least the mid 90s - when i didnt even know it was an actual english word.
Whenever a game allowed you to name your character it was this.

I always get legit mad when i want to register somewhere and Slice is taken.



~Gesy~ said:


> hmm, What do you guys think of the name "Apex"?



Apex makes me think of Aphex Twin - whos new album i listened to yesterday.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 24, 2014)

Vince Vaughn and Colin Farrel huh

more worried about Lin being involved. They better pick good people for eps 2+


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

Slice with dat emotional connection.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

well now I know all of Slice's usernames and passwords


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Eh so most of you haven't used up all your name changes


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

I've still got two left.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

OMG, finally going to US.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

don't kill us yasha


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha will get deported once he steps on US soil.

You watch.


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2014)

The World said:


> well now I know all of Slice's usernames and passwords



If not for those instances where the name is already taken - or those where you need 6 characters minimum - you would be right. I usually add my birthyear then.

My passwords are more creative than that. 



Speedy Jag. said:


> Eh so most of you haven't used up all your name changes



Not a single one. 

I always think its funny when people here cry and bitch about "only" three name changes. I dont know any other place that gives you even one.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to meet up with Martial Horror and Stunna.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

vaulto if you're out there, Person of Interest is back


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2014)

Person of Interest got old for me after seeing one and a half seasons of it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> Not a single one.
> 
> I always think its funny when people here cry and bitch about "only" three name changes. *I dont know any other place that gives you even one.*



Yeah unless you ask admin. Which is ironically my last name change as I used up my first 3 

Yasha when will we meet? 

I'm usually free, homie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I want to meet up with Martial Horror and Stunna.


I'd hang with Yasha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I'd hang with Yasha.



do you have a death wish


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

even if Yasha was a killer, I don't think I fit his profile


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha likes Stunna, he wouldn't hurt him

I think

iono I personally think Yasha is harmless


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Wanna meet up, Para? You, me and Stunna can hang out together in a strip bar or something.


@Speedy: Kill Luca for me.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

Stunna and I live in the opposite ends of the country


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Hide yo skin Stunna, Yasha's looking for you


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha doesn't want dark skin


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

He will wear your skin inside out


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Wanna meet up, Para? You, me and Stunna can hang out together in a strip bar or something.
> 
> 
> @Speedy: Kill Luca for me.



Who is he? Someone I know? 

I know where vaulto hangs out but I'm scared he'll jack me if we meet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Is Vaulto fat or skinny, Speedy?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha just remember. Do not follow white girls. they'll spray your ass.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't worry his eyes have natural protection


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

yeah, Yasha; white girls are crazy asf


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Is Vaulto fat or skinny, Speedy?



I dunno, haven't seen him yet.

Supposedly well built.

I forget your old name btw. 

Who is you?


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2014)

Its Huey


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

huey, detective stay away from me

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdofQpt70dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2014)

"I don't want to die in Canada"

Man I'm excited for Jurassic World for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2014)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer S7

What a shit way to go. The first 6 seasons had their ups and downs but this season was really mediocre. Poorly written, The First was a bad villain, most of the characters served no purpose (Giles, Willow, Dawn and Xander), and in the scenes that they were present, the writing was off and they were mostly inconsistent.

I guess Whedon was done with Buffy and on to Angel at this point. There were barely any standout eps and the whole Spike saga was overly drawn and poorly executed. The potentials had no spark and it took 15 eps for the season to get interesting Caleb really should have been the big bad from the start. The finale paled in comparison to S2, S3, S5 and even S6. Oh well.

D

So my personal ratings will end up as:

S1: C
S2: B
S3: A
S4: B-
S5: A-
S6: B
S7: D

Now on to Angel.


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN0JkFrvO_M[/YOUTUBE]

you brits do like to have some fun, jolly good fun!


----------



## The World (Sep 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7ymriMhoj0[/YOUTUBE]

I would love to party with this guy, I know some crazy shit will go down that night

someone will probably be killed


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2014)

Whedon shit the bed with season 7 of buffy. was okay with season 6, but i would've preferred the show ending at season 5 since it seemed like a decent way to call the curtains


----------



## Butcher (Sep 24, 2014)

5 was where it should've ended. 

I didn't like Season 6 until around the end.

7 was.....meh. The _only_ good thing I remember is the finale.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

Watching "The 39 Steps"

did Hitchcock really need the scene where the farmer beats his wife? smh


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2014)

Willow was the best thing about season 6 of Buffy . I still need to get to Angel, specially considering that Rukia calls the last season Spike's return to his prime.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Warudo


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 24, 2014)

Does martialhorror still have a thing for stunna?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2014)

It's one of his quirks .


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 24, 2014)

Bookworm is that you?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2014)

Pseudo that gif is creepy as fuck


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 24, 2014)

The fact the head never fully falls is surprisingly annoying.


----------



## teddy (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha will get deported once he steps on US soil.
> 
> You watch.




I laughed more than I should have


Slice said:


> If not for those instances where the name is already taken - or those where you need 6 characters minimum - you would be right. I usually add my birthyear then.


I'm surprised Luc hasn't gotten on this yet.


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2014)

Why?

**


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm surprised Luc hasn't gotten on this yet.



fuck are you talking about?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Because he enjoys making fun of your age.

kinda expected him to say something like "Do you add the BC at the end?".


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Bookworm is that you?



What gave it away  ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> fuck are you talking about?



Woah, calm down Mustafa


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because he enjoys making fun of your age.
> 
> kinda expected him to say something like "Do you add the BC at the end?".



So... why don't you make the joke yourself then instead of waiting for someone else to do it? Shamefur dispray.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Bookworm is that you?



If you dont make that avatar 150x200 I will jack it myself


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Slice is so old he doesn't use numbers to refer birthdate he just refers to the time period he was born.


----------



## Slice (Sep 24, 2014)

You're just jealous because you missed most of the 80s


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because he enjoys making fun of your age.
> 
> kinda expected him to say something like "Do you add the BC at the end?".



i now regret my aggressively confused response because that's a good idea

apologies, gesy


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Just had dark chocolate ice cream and it might be the best thing ever


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

Cookie dough is the GOAT ice cream


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 24, 2014)

peanut butter cup or strawberry cheesecake flavour are my favourites


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Butcher said:


> I have tight-lipped sons of bitches at my college  .
> 
> If you say hi to them it looks like they'd kill you then and there. Tension is unbelievably high in the classroom too.



Guys are the worst 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]iUy3_kBme4M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2alnVIj1Jf8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

You need tips picking up gurls masterrace?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

tbf, I wouldn't appreciate being lied to regardless


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You need tips picking up gurls masterrace?



I don't watch their stuff, I was redirected to the videos.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

I would have at least sat through the date once getting there, though lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I don't watch their stuff, I was redirected to the videos.



Maybe the person re-directing you was telling you something.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> You're just jealous because you missed most of the 80s



Jesus should have been born in the 80s (but then 80s wouldn't be called 80s but that's beside the point), because it's easily the best decade throughout human history.




Parallax said:


> Stunna and I live in the opposite ends of the country



We can meet Stunna in North Carolina. I want to bring you two together for the ultimate NF brofist.

If you decline, I will ask MH.

So, think carefully. For Stunna's sake.




Stunna said:


> Yasha doesn't want dark skin








Ennoea said:


> Yasha just remember. Do not follow white girls. they'll spray your ass.



That's racist.

I can sort of understand why Asian men are at the bottom of the totem pole though. Well, at least we have black women below us.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Maybe the person re-directing you was telling you something.



I know what the videos was going to be about...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Jewish people is on my checklist of things to see in US. Being born in an Islamic country, Jewish is almost like a mythical creature to us. I have talked to a number of them in phone call but never met a live specimen before.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I can sort of understand why Asian men are at the bottom of the totem pole though. Well, at least we have black women below us.



You're above south asian and black men


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> I know what the videos was going to be about...



Nothing wrong from taking advice from strangers, bro.

It can help out your 'little' problem.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Jewish people is on my checklist of things to see in US. Being born in an Islamic country, Jewish is almost like a mythical creature to us. I have talked to a number of them in phone call but never met a live specimen before.



The important thing is to see a naked MartialHorror. All tourists need to see one of those in the states. I'll be sure to give you a guided tour of a naked MartialHorror.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Jewish people is on my checklist of things to see in US. Being born in an Islamic country, Jewish is almost like a mythical creature to us. I have talked to a number of them in phone call but never met a live specimen before.



I get the impression you'll bring over specimen jars and loads of interesting sharp/blunt instruments.

If you don't want FBI and CIA on your arse bro, you'll need a secret carrier.

I guess I wasn't far off about the deportation theory.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn I just found out that ice cream I had only came in 3 a box and is $3+


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

that's racist as shit, Yasha


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> The important thing is to see a naked MartialHorror. All tourists need to see one of those in the states. I'll be sure to give you a guided tour of a naked MartialHorror.



Send some to Stunna, he need to see the beauty of white men.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

I bet you had a original Walkman, Para.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Hold up, I thought we are trying to get Stunna a waifu.

Don't try to turn him gay, masterrace.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

He seem pretty open to it, and the OP didn't even asked if you were gay.



Stunna said:


> and if I rolled that way, Black men. :byakuya


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

You need simple date-pickup


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

MartialHorror said:


> The important thing is to see a naked MartialHorror. All tourists need to see one of those in the states. I'll be sure to give you a guided tour of a naked MartialHorror.



Where do you stay?




Parallax said:


> that's racist as shit, Yasha



Not true. It's a sincere curiosity. I like doing business with them.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yeah, forgot Stunna was racist and stuck to his own men.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

lol wait, what the hell

how am I racist for that


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Hold up, he doesn't stick to black men...

I remember Stunna saying he won't walk with his black friends in white neighbourhoods or something to that effect.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Stunna said:


> lol wait, what the hell
> 
> how am I racist for that



We're all secretly racist more than once.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Everyone is "racist" when it comes to dating. Each has his/her own preference of races that are more dateable than others. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

I believe what I said, Speedy, was that it helps to have at least one white person with you when you're hanging out with black people


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> We can meet Stunna in North Carolina.



Can I come :33?


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Do you look these articles to make excuses to why you can't get girls?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Jewish is my favourite race. Jewish women are lovely, fascinating creatures.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone know if Equalizer is worth seeing?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Masterpiece said:


> Do you look these articles to make excuses to why you can't get girls?



No excuses made because I'm not interested in a relationship right now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Everyone is "racist" when it comes to dating. Each has his/her own preference of races that are more dateable than others. Nothing wrong with that.



Bit of a generalization, but seems true for the most art.



Stunna said:


> I believe what I said, Speedy, was that it helps to have at least one white person with you when you're hanging out with black people



haha, wut?


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> No excuses made because I'm not interested in a relationship right now.



Aren't you in your early 30's?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

Just under 30. I am enjoying life as a bachelor and there is no plan to find a partner at least in the near future.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

smh Gesy

you don't arouse as much suspicion when you've got a white boy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Didn't see you as a guy that promotes 'tokenism', Stunna.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Everyone is "racist" when it comes to dating. Each has his/her own preference of races that are more dateable than others. Nothing wrong with that.



Colombian gurls are the dream bro.

But I maybe putting the pussy on a pedestal.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Stunna scared to end up like Trayvon Martin


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

wtf is even going on in this thread right now


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Stunna should be more worried the white guy he befriends isn't into lynching.

Or black dick


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm usually a very empathic individual, but I can't for the life me understand why Asian women are put onto such high of a pedestal. Is it because the media paint them in this submissive color and most Americans are just spineless individuals ? Does their cuteness play a factor?

I'd date one if we connect properly, sure , but I can't say I understand "Yellow Fever"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> You're just jealous because you missed most of the 80s



The later half of the 80's were better than the earlier half


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

You may not be rich, Stunna, but I see the token thing with you because you seem like a Carlton Banks. Sorry for my prejudicing bro.

You seem the homophobic one. I wasn't been serious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

I missed the 80's

I wish I was born in a time when wearing bright leather was cool.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

how am I homophobic now

smh this dude


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

Speedy is making no fucking sense


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Are you guys meeting speedy for the first time.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm usually a very empathic individual, but I can't for the life me understand why Asian women are put onto such high of a pedestal. Is it because the media paint them in this submissive color and most Americans are just spineless individuals ? Does their cuteness play a factor?
> 
> I'd date one if we connect properly, sure , but I can't say I understand "Yellow Fever"



Submissiveness

Ironically, Asian guys are unattractive because of the same characteristic.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

People talk about feminism and gender equality, but deep down a lot of girls still want to have someone to rely on or, put it bluntly, to be dominated.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha, the women expert


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha is on a fucking roll today


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> People talk about feminism and gender equality, but deep down a lot of girls still want to have someone to rely on or, put it bluntly, to be dominated.



Not dominated per se, but strength and leadership seems to play a factor; While males generally want their females to play a more subordinate roles. Which is funny because of the push of gender equality, sure.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

I watch my fair share of romcoms. 



~Gesy~ said:


> I missed the 80's
> 
> I wish I was born in a time when wearing bright leather was cool.



We miss the 80s.

You and Stunna miss*ed* the 80s.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha is the only person I know who hasn't gotten a woman in his life but knows more than every man who dated one, just from generalizations.

I wonder how much rent is in Yasha's world?


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha capitalizing on the lonely asian male market because he knows they'll ready anything, like an article on the internet about how asian men are undesirable.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha is Malaysian tho like the Mexicans of the Oriental


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm of Chinese descent though, which is like the Jews of the East.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha what's an equivalent Asian version of Hitch?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> Are you guys meeting speedy for the first time.



I'm probably less anti-social than I think I am.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I watch my fair share of romcoms.



I'm not sure if they're true to life tho after watching so many myself.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

*The 39 Steps*

Very archaic and straightforward; this one's brimming with the spy thriller tropes you'd come to expect, but only because this was one of the first films to make them tropes. Not overly impressive, but it's entertaining enough, and has got a couple elements that would come to be known as staples of Hitchcock's filmography.


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> I'm of Chinese descent though, which is like the Jews of the East.



Yeah, it's sad.
[YOUTUBE]Ef_BznBwktw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2014)

We are both ancient races full of wisdom.




Speedy Jag. said:


> Yasha what's an equivalent Asian version of Hitch?



You referring to the movie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Californication (Season 1)

The characters are loveable, the stories are funny, the tits are nice.



C+


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2014)

So I spend the last hour arguing over how stupid cabin in the woods was with the family.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

And to think, you could have spent that hour arguing about it with us.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2014)

Bojack Horseman

A satirical cartoon on the vanity of Hollywood's rich and famous. It's Entourage meet Ugly Americans. It took time to grow on me, but I did find it engaging enough once it hooked me.

B-


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2014)

*Paths of Glory*

In some ways a proto-Full Metal Jacket; the action in the beginning was kinetic and verisimilitudinous, thanks in large part to Kubrick's usually exceptional camerawork (the oners here are great)--something that continued to elevate the rest of the movie (even when the film leaves the front lines). Shame you don't hear about this one more often.

A


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2014)

yeah that's a good one

been meaning to rewatch it.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 24, 2014)

Yasha said:


> You referring to the movie?



Yeah in movie and general terms.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2014)

No idea. I never watched Hitch.

Stunna is from the oldest bloodline. The mother of all races.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Gotham was okay.

Though I like to think a TV series with Grayson being Batman could work. 

Adapt Knightfall for the series premiere, have Bane break Bruce permanently, and then hand the cowl to Grayson. Kinda rough for a first episode, but I think it could work.

Have the first season be about Grayson taking down Bane as Batman.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Gotham was okay.
> 
> Though I like to think a TV series with Grayson being Batman could work.
> 
> ...



Like that would ever fly in the live-action adaptations .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

I know .


----------



## Taleran (Sep 25, 2014)

*Sword of the Stranger*
Damn son those are some goddamn nice looking sword fights that are well animated and move so so well.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2014)

Stunna said:


> *Paths of Glory*
> 
> In some ways a proto-Full Metal Jacket; the action in the beginning was kinetic and verisimilitudinous, thanks in large part to Kubrick's usually exceptional camerawork (the oners here are great)--something that continued to elevate the rest of the movie (even when the film leaves the front lines). Shame you don't hear about this one more often.
> 
> A


Great movie.  One of Kubrick's best, this and The Killing need to be talked about as much as Shining and Clockwork Orange .


Also song from the end if you're curious: 
[YOUTUBE]nSOHZHeGxMI[/YOUTUBE]

_A faithful soldier, without fear,
He loved his girl for one whole year,
For one whole year and longer yet,
His love for her, he'd ne'er forget.

This youth to foreign land did roam,
While his true love, fell ill at home.
Sick unto death, she no one heard.
Three days and nights she spoke no word.

And when the youth received the news,
That his dear love, her life may lose,
He left his place and all he had,
To see his love, went this young lad...

He took her in his arms to hold,
She was not warm, forever cold.
Oh quick, oh quick, bring light to me,
Else my love dies, no one will see...

Pallbearers we need two times three,
Six farmhands they are so heavy.
It must be six of soldiers brave,
To carry my love to her grave.

A long black coat, I must now wear.
A sorrow great, is what I bear.
A sorrow great and so much more,
My grief it will end nevermore._


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2014)

The whole exchange between Speedy and Stunna is really hillarious when you remember Speedy is black too. 



Nice Dynamite said:


> The later half of the 80's were better than the earlier half



True



Nice Dynamite said:


> So I spend the last hour arguing over how stupid cabin in the woods was with the family.



So, your family also hates fun?


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2014)

Butcher said:


> Gotham was okay.
> 
> Though I like to think a TV series with Grayson being Batman could work.
> 
> ...



Wont ever happen. They are too focussed on the "classic" characters with nothing ever changing. Its how we got Barbara as Batgirl again after all these years.

And the audience eats it up.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Taleran said:


> *Sword of the Stranger*
> Damn son those are some goddamn nice looking sword fights that are well animated and move so so well.


The last fight is one of the best fights I've ever seen. 



Slice said:


> Wont ever happen. They are too focussed on the "classic" characters with nothing ever changing. Its how we got Barbara as Batgirl again after all these years.
> 
> And the audience eats it up.


What made me think it had a slight possibility of working is due to how hyped people were for Gotham. No Batman in it, but people were still hyped nonetheless. 

That or people just want to see the Joker be in it, but that isn't going to happen. 

But yeah, it most likely wouldn't work .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2014)

I  always pictured Speedy being Hispanic


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

dat subconscious racism


----------



## Slice (Sep 25, 2014)

Dresden Files Book 10 (Small Favor).

Harry gets played all book long.
A few answers - tons of new questions.
Nicodemus is still best villain.
Great read - but i have to admit i have no idea why it is name "small" favor given what Harry was asked to do and what was at stake.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2014)

Those lyrics stunna


----------



## Butcher (Sep 25, 2014)

Due to Slice I've realized it has been a pretty long time since I read the Dresden Files. 

Last book I read from it was Ghost Story.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2014)

Brings a tear to your eye, man; I know.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> People talk about feminism and gender equality, but deep down a lot of girls still want to have someone to rely on or, put it bluntly, to be dominated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2014)

Yasha said:


> Jewish is my favourite race. Jewish women are lovely, fascinating creatures.





~Gesy~ said:


> Bit of a generalization, but seems true for the most art.
> 
> 
> 
> haha, wut?




Lol, have you two ever even met a Jewish person (srs)?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2014)

the Jewish population is non existent in Malaysia.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Tease it!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2014)

Jewish people are pretty boring Yasha. My high school Science teacher was Jewish, twat if I ever knew one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Yasha thinks that if he get a Jewish wife he will be successfull


Until the next world war


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Lol, have you two ever even met a Jewish person (srs)?



My post had nothing to do with Jewish people


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 25, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> My post had nothing to do with Jewish people



shut up you baka gaijin.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2014)

Man work is stressful. Got punched today.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2014)

Damn Enno, you're a correctional officer right?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2014)

No lol. These are mostly young kids and adults with severe behaviour and emotional problems and a sprinkling of sociopathic issues. I'm more of a behavioural analyst.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2014)

So i'm guessing one of the patients did not like how his behavior was being analyzed .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

You guy smacked around by a kid?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2014)

Imagine how fuck up Vaulto must be to have Enno run away like that


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You guy smacked around by a kid?



It's not like I can hurt him. And this kid is a giant. 

Though I prefer that to some of the other shit I get.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 25, 2014)

Ennoea said:


> It's not like I can hurt him. And this kid is a giant.
> 
> Though I prefer that to some of the other shit I get.



I figured since you're taking getting hit better than I would.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I got punched in the face getting onto a bus once.

Kid with Downs Syndrome, but he knew what he was doing. Trying to impress his mates.

More annoying than painful, though my neck felt strained for a few days.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2014)

I feel bad for Eno

but i'm not gonna lie I laughed


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuck you para.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Sep 25, 2014)

For the mexicans among us


----------



## Reznor (Sep 25, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

